# أدلة ألوهية يَسوع



## ElMaravilla (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد أدلة من الكتاب المُقدس تثبت ألوهية المسِيح !

وشكراً لكُم ..


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> اريد أدلة من الكتاب المُقدس تثبت ألوهية المسِيح !
> 
> وشكراً لكُم ..


 



*المسيح الخالق* 

يوحنا : 9
1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ 
2 فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟» 
3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ *أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ* فِيهِ. 
4 يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. 
5 مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». 
6 قَالَ هَذَا *وَتَفَلَ* عَلَى الأَرْضِ *وَصَنَعَ* مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً *وَطَلَى* بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. *فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً*.


----------



## Kiril (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مت 9: 2 واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش.فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني.مغفورة لك خطاياك.  واذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا في انفسهم هذا يجدّف. 4 فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم. 5 ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك.ام ان يقال قم وامش. 6 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك.
مت 16: 16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات
مر 1: 24 قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.أتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله. 
لو 4: 34 قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.أتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله. 

و العديد يا اخ متحدي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> اريد أدلة من الكتاب المُقدس تثبت ألوهية المسِيح !
> 
> وشكراً لكُم ..


 

حاول استخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى .


----------



## ElMaravilla (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> المسيح الخالق
> 
> يوحنا : 9
> 1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ
> ...



المُعجزات ليست دليل على الألوهِية ..!

بدليل قول يَسُوع : { لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً } [ متى 24:24 ]

و آيه اُخرى : { وَجَرَتْ عَلَى أَيْدِي الرُّسُلِ آيَاتٌ وَعَجَائِبُ كَثِيرَةٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ. } [ اعمال الرسل 5:12 ]



> مت 9: 2 واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش.فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني.مغفورة لك خطاياك. واذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا في انفسهم هذا يجدّف. 4 فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم. 5 ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك.ام ان يقال قم وامش. 6 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك.
> مت 16: 16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات
> مر 1: 24 قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.أتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله.
> لو 4: 34 قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.أتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله.



غفران الخطايا دليل على ألوهية يَسُوع ؟ لا طبعاً لانه القس يغفر الخطايا ايضاً ..!

ابن الله دليل على الألوهية ؟ 

لا طبعاً بدليل : { انَّ ابْنَاءَ اللهِ رَاوا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ انَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا لانْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. } [ التكوين 5:2 ]

و دليل اخر : { أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ». } [ يوحنا 8:41 ]

قدوس الله دليل على الوهية .؟

لا بدليل : { انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ فَتَتَقَدَّسُونَ وَتَكُونُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ لانِّي انَا قُدُّوسٌ } [ اللاويين 11:44 ]

{ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «كُونُوا قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي أَنَا قُدُّوسٌ». } [ بطرس1 1:16 ]


----------



## dimitrios (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يا عزيزي متحدي أهلاً و سهلاً بك بيننا و لكن عزيزي الغالي إن مل تطرحه نقش كثيراً و في مواضيع كثيرة في هذا المنتدى. إن كنت تريد معرفة المزيد إستخدم آلية البحث كما طلب منك الأخ نيومن.
عزيزي لكي تسفيد بتحديك حاول أن تسأل سؤال سؤال و تناقش فكرة فكرة.
سلام و محبة


----------



## tasoni queena (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			غفران الخطايا دليل على ألوهية يَسُوع ؟ لا طبعاً لانه القس يغفر الخطايا ايضاً ..!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الغفران ليس صفة للالوهية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من اسماء الله الحسنى الغفار

القس يغفر الخطايا مين قاللك كده لما تعوز تعرف عن المسيحية

اعرفها من اهلها مش تعرفها من منتديات اسلامية


هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات اية من الانجيل تقول القس يغفر الخطايا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			ابن الله دليل على الألوهية ؟ 

لا طبعاً بدليل : { انَّ ابْنَاءَ اللهِ رَاوا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ انَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا لانْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. } [ التكوين 5:2 ]

و دليل اخر : { أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ». } [ يوحنا 8:41 ]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما شاء الله ماشاء الله

انت ضليع بالديانة المسيحية

ياريت تقولنا فهمت ايه من ان المسيح ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟

وهل اصلا عارف ايه الفرق بين  المسيح ابن الله والبشر ابناء الله من وجهة نظرك العلمية الجليلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا. لو 13: 34


كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.مت 11: 27



الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده  .يو 3: 35




23 ولما دخل السفينة تبعه تلاميذه.24 واذ اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الامواج السفينة.وكان هو نائما.25 فتقدم تلاميذه وايقظوه قائلين يا سيد نجنا فاننا نهلك.26 فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الايمان.ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم.27 فتعجب الناس قائلين اي انسان هذا.فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه



28 ولما جاء الى العبر الى كورة الجرجسيين استقبله مجنونان خارجان من القبور هائجان جدا حتى لم يكن احد يقدر ان يجتاز من تلك الطريق.29 واذا هما قد صرخا قائلين ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله.أجئت الى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا.30 وكان بعيدا منهم قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى.31 فالشياطين طلبوا اليه قائلين ان كنت تخرجنا فاذن لنا ان نذهب الى قطيع الخنازير.32 فقال لهم امضوا.فخرجوا ومضوا الى قطيع الخنازير.واذا قطيع الخنازير كله قد اندفع من على الجرف الى البحر ومات في المياه.


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

* أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»................أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ ......... وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ» (يو  10 : 33 - 38)

«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي (يو  14 :  1)*


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.
يوحنا10: 33​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> المُعجزات ليست دليل على الألوهِية ..!
> بدليل قول يَسُوع : { لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً } [ متى 24:24 ]


 
اين هو المنطق فى كلامك هذا يا عزيزى ...؟؟؟
هل تتخذ قول المسيح عن المسحاء الكذبة الذين سيأتوا من بعده كقول ضد المسيح نفسه..؟؟؟؟
قال هذا ليحذرنا من الانبياء ومن المسحاء الذين سيأتون من بعده ... كاليمانى مثلا ..



> و آيه اُخرى : { وَجَرَتْ عَلَى أَيْدِي الرُّسُلِ آيَاتٌ وَعَجَائِبُ كَثِيرَةٌ فِي الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ. } [ اعمال الرسل 5:12 ]


 
 الاية اللى بتتكلم فيها ديه .. كانت لما الرسل لبسوا الروح القدس ... وهى ما قال عنها المسيح انها قوة من الاعالى .

​


> غفران الخطايا دليل على ألوهية يَسُوع ؟ لا طبعاً لانه القس يغفر الخطايا ايضاً ..!


 
من قال هذا ... القس لا يغفر الخطايا ( لايغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده )




> ابن الله دليل على الألوهية ؟
> 
> لا طبعاً بدليل : { انَّ ابْنَاءَ اللهِ رَاوا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ انَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا لانْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. } [ التكوين 5:2 ]


 
يجب ان ترى سياق النص لتفهم ... هنا يقصد قوم شيث ولانهم كانوا لا يفعلون الخطايا البشعة والتى كانت منتشرة فى باقى الارض حينئذ ..



> و دليل اخر : { أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ». } [ يوحنا 8:41 ]


 
هنا اليهود .. واى انسان ايضا هو ابن لله بالتبنى ( ابن الله باعتبار الله هو الخالق له )

لكن اليهود .. كانوا يؤمنون بان المسيح ابن الله سينزل فى الارض ليحكم ..

*Matt 26:63 ​*​​​وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» ​
*​**Matt 26:64 ​*​قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ». ​
*​**Matt 26:65 ​*​فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً:«قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ! ​*​* 
لماذا مزق الكاهن ثيابه .. وقال هذا تجديف .. ان كان جميع الناس هم ابناء الله ...
الحل يكمن كاملا فى عبارة ( المسيح ابن الله ) ...( المسيا المنتظر )
انظر يو  10: 33

*​* 


> قدوس الله دليل على الوهية .؟
> 
> لا بدليل : { انِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ فَتَتَقَدَّسُونَ وَتَكُونُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ لانِّي انَا قُدُّوسٌ } [ اللاويين 11:44 ]
> { لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «كُونُوا قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي أَنَا قُدُّوسٌ». } [ بطرس1 1:16


 
هل قدوس الله يمكن ان تطلق على بشر ...؟
ركز معايا ... قدوس الله...!!!


----------



## ElMaravilla (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> الغفران ليس صفة للالوهية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من اسماء الله الحسنى الغفار
> 
> ...



و انا اريد ان اعرفها من اهلها !

انا هنا لكي اعرفها منكُم !

{ وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. } 

{ اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ جَمِيعَ الْخَطَايَا تُغْفَرُ لِبَنِي الْبَشَرِ وَالتَّجَادِيفَ الَّتِي يُجَدِّفُونَهَا. 29وَلَكِنْ مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلْ هُوَ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ دَيْنُونَةً أَبَدِيَّةً». }

دليل اخر يثبت يَسوع لا يغفر الخطايا : { فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون }




> ما شاء الله ماشاء الله
> 
> انت ضليع بالديانة المسيحية
> 
> ...



انا اريد دليل على الوهيته .. و ابن الله لا تدل على الوهيه ..!

بدليل نصوص و آيات كثيرة ..!

خر-4-22: فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.

أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. [ المزامير 2:7 ]

انا هنا لكي اعرف المسيحية منكم فقولي ما معنى ابن الله ؟


----------



## dimitrios (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخ متحدي أولاً لو كنت جاي تتعرف على المسيحية كما زعمت كنت أقله لا تسمي نفسك متحدي كان أظبت أن يكون مستفسر و لكن كونك سميت نفسك متحدي فلا تكذب و تقول جاي إتعرف.
لقد رد عليك الزملاء بآيات كثيرة و يمكنك أن تقراء أكثر بالمنتدى و لكن من الواضح أنك لا تريد أن تقراء و لو قليلاً.
سلام و محبة


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> و انا اريد ان اعرفها من اهلها !
> 
> انا هنا لكي اعرفها منكُم !
> 
> ...





الاخ متحدي:


تم الاجابه علي السؤال المطروح وهو اثبات ألوهيه المسيح

بكذا دلائل وليس دليل واحد 

فاعند عرض النصوص الانجيليه المطلوبه لا تفسر علي حساب الاهواء الشخصيه

ولا يسمح بتشتيت الموضوع انت سألت عن الوهيه المسيح وبعد ذلك سألت عن الغفران

وبعد ذلك سألت عن معني ابن الله وفسرت علي مزاجك وبنيت عليها انها لاتصلح دليل علي ألوهيه

المسيح وطبعا اعتقاد خطئ لانك من الواضح لاتفهم معني ابن الله.


ارجو منك عدم تشتيت الموضوع ومجهود الاخوه الاعضاء وردودهم وقرأتها جيدا حتي تتقدر علي
علي الفهم والاستيعاب


ملحوظه: لايسمح الا بسؤال واحد في الموضوع


سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بص حبيبى واضح من اسلوبك انك عايز تعرف الحقيقة فعلا وانا هابسطها لك الى ان تقول لى ابسطها اكثر او اتعمق اكثر

نمشى واحدة واحدة



> و انا اريد ان اعرفها من اهلها !
> 
> انا هنا لكي اعرفها منكُم !


*
هاقول لك

الكاهن ( القس ) لا يغفر الخطايا ، بل يطلب من الله ( الذى يغفر الخطايا ) ان يغفر الخطايا المُذنب

فهو دوره طلب فقط وإعطاء " حِل** " بسلطان اعطاه له الله وإعطاء " حَل** " للمشكلة او للخطية*

*فالكاهن نفسه خاطئ فكيف يغفر الخطايا ؟؟*




> { وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. }
> 
> { اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ جَمِيعَ الْخَطَايَا تُغْفَرُ لِبَنِي الْبَشَرِ وَالتَّجَادِيفَ الَّتِي يُجَدِّفُونَهَا. 29وَلَكِنْ مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلْ هُوَ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ دَيْنُونَةً أَبَدِيَّةً». }



*ما الإعتراض ؟؟؟*



> دليل اخر يثبت يَسوع لا يغفر الخطايا : { فقال يسوع يا *ابتاه* اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون }



*اولا : اين هنا الدليل على انه لا يغفر ؟؟؟
ثانيا : اشكرك ، لأنك اتيت بإحدى الآيات التى تؤكد الثالوث وتؤكد وحدة الآب والإبن *




> انا اريد دليل على الوهيته .. و ابن الله لا تدل على الوهيه ..!



*لا ، تدل على الوهيته وسوف اوضح لك لاحقا*




> خر-4-22: فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.


*
هل تعرف ان هنا الله يتكلم على شعب اسرائيل كله ؟؟؟


نعم شعب اسرائيل هم ابناء الله بل وانت ايضا ابه 

فالبنوة لله نقسم الى اقسام

كل الخليقة ابنة الله بالخلقة وعمل يديه
المسيحيون هم ابناء بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح
المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد بالجوهر اي انه من نفس جوهر الله

ابن الله = ظهور الله

*


> أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. [ المزامير 2:7 ]



*عزيزى لا نتقل فما تنقله يدل على انك غير دارس للعقيدة ولا لذرة فى المسيحية*
*
*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 ديسمبر 2009)

" قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ  " (يو8/58) ، أي أنا أكون ‏دائمًا ، أنا الكائن دائمًا ، في كل زمان ، بلا بداية ولا نهاية .‏



 هو ابن الله الوحيد الجنس الذي في حضن الآب ومن ذات الآب (يو1/18) ، الذي له السلطان علي كل ما في السماء وعلى الأرض ، كل ما في الكون كما تنبأ عنه دانيال النبي قائلا أنه " فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. " (دا7/14) . لذا يقول هو نفسه لتلاميذه " دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ " (مت28/18) ، وأن له السلطان حتى على نفسه " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي " (يو10/18) .



أنه هو الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر ، الذي من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب بحسب لاهوته ؛ " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) ،


----------



## ElMaravilla (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»................أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ ......... وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ» (يو 10 : 33 - 38)
> 
> «لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي (يو 14 : 1)



الآب فِي و انا فيه } 

إذا كُنت تعتبر هذا النص دليلاً على تأليه يَسوع .. فيجب عليك ان تؤمن بتأليه التلاميذ !!

بدليل : { فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. }

و دليل اخر : { إِلَهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ  وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ. }


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> الآب فِي و انا فيه }
> 
> إذا كُنت تعتبر هذا النص دليلاً على تأليه يَسوع .. فيجب عليك ان تؤمن بتأليه التلاميذ !!
> 
> ...



*لقد وضعنا لك مطلبك

أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»................أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ ......... وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ» (يو 10 : 33 - 38)



لكن العميان لا يرون*


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لقد وضعنا لك مطلبك*
> 
> *أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»................أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ ......... وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ» (يو 10 : 33 - 38)*
> 
> ...


 
رد يسوع عليهم أكبر دليل علي انه ليس إلها
لو كان الها لقال لهم نعم انا أله 
اما الايمان به فهو اشارة للايمان به كمرسل من الله 
فنحن المسلمون نؤمن بسيدنا محمد فهل هذا دليل علي انه اله

فلنفترض انك حاصل علي ماجيستير في اي مجال
ويأتي من يقول لك سوف تُسجن لانك تدعي انك حاصل علي ماجيستير
ماذا ستقول لهم 
هل ستتركهم يسجنونك 
ام انك سوف تقوم بتقديم الاثبات لهم انك حاصل علي الماجيستير


----------



## dimitrios (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> رد يسوع عليهم أكبر دليل علي انه ليس إلها
> لو كان الها لقال لهم نعم انا أله
> اما الايمان به فهو اشارة للايمان به كمرسل من الله



يا غالي إشرح لي هذه كيف فهمتها من كل ما سبق رجاءً!!!!!!
هذا فعلاً غريب


> فنحن المسلمون نؤمن بسيدنا محمد فهل هذا دليل علي انه اله



ما خص هذه بموضوعنا


> فلنفترض انك حاصل علي ماجيستير في اي مجال
> ويأتي من يقول لك سوف تُسجن لانك تدعي انك حاصل علي ماجيستير
> ماذا ستقول لهم
> هل ستتركهم يسجنونك
> ام انك سوف تقوم بتقديم الاثبات لهم انك حاصل علي الماجيستير



هذا الكلام يا أخي الغالي يدل أنك لا تعرف حرفاً عن المسيحية فقبل أن تأتي و تكتب هكذا كلام كان أفضل لو بحثت قليلاً فكانت أسئلتك أكثر عمقاً.

سلام و محبة إقراء و إستفسر على ما تقراء و ليس عما آخذ به أحكام مسبقة


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> اما الايمان به فهو اشارة للايمان به كمرسل من الله



*لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ*


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

sigma قال:


> [/size][/font]
> يا غالي إشرح لي هذه كيف فهمتها من كل ما سبق رجاءً!!!!!!
> هذا فعلاً غريب
> هذا الكلام يا أخي الغالي يدل أنك لا تعرف حرفاً عن المسيحية فقبل أن تأتي و تكتب هكذا كلام كان أفضل لو بحثت قليلاً فكانت أسئلتك أكثر عمقاً.
> ...


سيدي الفاضل

وما هو الذي يمنع الاله ان يقول لتلاميذه حتي ( انا الله )
هل قال يسوع لتلاميذه انه الله 
هل قال لهم اعبدوني انا
هل يجب ان اتبع الها لم يقل مرة واحده عن نفسه انه الها
هل اتبع الها لم يأمرني مرة واحده ان أعبده هو
كل ما تقدمونه من ردود ليس بها ادلة قاطعه علي ان يسوع هو الله
كلها ردرود فلسفيه


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ*


 
وهل هذا يعني ان يسوع هو الله

انظر لتفسير أنطونيوس فكري

*الآيات (37،38): "إن كنت لست اعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا إن الآب في وأنا فيه*."
الرب يسوع هنا ينتقل من الإقناع الفكري حينما لجأ لتفسير (مز82) إلى الإقناع العملي، أي ليحكموا عليه من أعماله. فأعماله واضح أنه يعملها بالآب (يو24:15). ولكن المسيح يُطوِّب من يؤمن بكلامه فقط دون رؤية المعجزات (يو29:20) "طوبى لمن آمن ولم يرى" والتلاميذ صاروا أنقياء بسبب الكلام (يو3:15). وهم آمنوا بسبب الكلام (يو8:17) والعجيب أن اليهود حين يصنع المسيح آية يطلبون منه كلاماً (قل لنا إن كنت أنت المسيح 24) وإن تكلم يطلبون آية (30:6) وهكذا دائماً يقفون الموقف المعاكس. 
*آمنوا بالأعمال= *أي صدقوا أنها من عند الآب. ولو الإنسان حسن النية سيؤدي إيمانه بالأعمال إلى إيمانه بشخص المسيح وأن الآب فيه وهو في الآب. الإيمان بالأعمال سيعطي إستنارة ووعي داخلي تؤدي للإيمان بشخص المسيح= *تعرفوا وتؤمنوا *أي إيمان يقيني يصل إلى درجة أن الشخص يكون كمن يرى.


لم يتطرق أو لم يجزم ان المقصود بها ان يسوع هو الله​


----------



## dimitrios (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> سيدي الفاضل
> 
> وما هو الذي يمنع الاله ان يقول لتلاميذه حتي ( انا الله )
> هل قال يسوع لتلاميذه انه الله
> ...


 شكراً لك و إليك هذا المقطع من إنجيل الرسول متى الإصحاح 16 الآية 13-17:
ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان.  فقالوا.قوم يوحنا المعمدان.وآخرون ايليا.وآخرون ارميا او واحد من الانبياء.  فقال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا. فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال *انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي*.<A name=ver17> فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان *لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات*

هل تريد أوضح من هذا!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> كل ما تقدمونه من ردود ليس بها ادلة قاطعه علي ان يسوع هو الله




*بل هى ردود قاطعة لكن لمن لهم أعين يرون بها

لكن العميان, كيف يرون* ؟


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

sigma قال:


> شكراً لك و إليك هذا المقطع من إنجيل الرسول متى الإصحاح 16 الآية 13-17:
> ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان. فقالوا.قوم يوحنا المعمدان.وآخرون ايليا.وآخرون ارميا او واحد من الانبياء. فقال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا. فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال *انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي*.<a name=ver17> فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان *لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات*
> 
> هل تريد أوضح من هذا!!!!!


 
وما الذي يشير هنا في انه الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dimitrios (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> وما الذي يشير هنا في انه الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هل فعلاً تسأل رجاءً إشرح لي ما قرأت و كيف تفهمه لو سمحت و رجاءً حاول أن تكون أكثر موضوعية بقرائتك و إسئل عن ما لم تفهم.
و لكن سأوضح أكثر:
*انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي*
*هل تعرف الله الحيّ و من هو ابن الله الحيّ؟؟؟ أتريد أوضح.*
*لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات
**هل تعرف ما معنى هذا؟؟؟؟*

*يا أخي نقي قلبك قلت لم يقلها و أنا أتيتك بآية قالها صراحتاً*

*سلام و محبة*


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

sigma قال:


> هل فعلاً تسأل رجاءً إشرح لي ما قرأت و كيف تفهمه لو سمحت و رجاءً حاول أن تكون أكثر موضوعية بقرائتك و إسئل عن ما لم تفهم.
> و لكن سأوضح أكثر:
> *انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي*
> *هل تعرف الله الحيّ و من هو ابن الله الحيّ؟؟؟ أتريد أوضح.*
> ...


 
مين اللي قال سمعان الذي يقول انت ابن الله الحي ولم يقل انت الله الحي 
هل تعني ان ابن الله الحي = الله الحي
وبعدين انت حذفت ليه حرف ان قبل لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات


----------



## dimitrios (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> مين اللي قال سمعان الذي يقول انت ابن الله الحي ولم يقل انت الله الحي
> هل تعني ان ابن الله الحي = الله الحي
> وبعدين انت حذفت ليه حرف ان قبل لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات


 


تمام بلشت تمشي معي خطوة خطوة و هو دا بإذن الله إذا إنت طلبت من الرب يساعدك حتفهم

إجمع كل ما قيل من قبل في الإنجيل أنا في الآب و الآب فيّ و غيرها من الأمور مع أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحيّ. فهمت الآن الفكرة.

ثانياً الرب يسوع أكد على ما قاله له بطرس.

ثالثاً لم أحذف ان و لكنني كتبت فقط ما جاء بعدها فهل من الممكن أن تشرح لي ماذا تغير في المعنى!!!!!!

عزيزي أقول لك واضحة و ضوح الشمس في الكتاب المقدس و إلا إنت إتعلِّت أن الكتاب المقدس محرف 
لأن أحد لا يمكن أن ينكر حقيقة ألوهة المسيح من الكتاب المقدس.


أما أنت فتأتي اليوم و تقول هذا غير مذكور عزيزي مع إحترامي الكبير لككثير من الناس كانوا يستطعون أن ينقدوا الكتاب المقدس من محتواه لماذا يلجؤن برأيك إلا حجة أنه محرف؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل فكرت مرة بهذا 
سلام و محبة


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> الآب فِي و انا فيه }
> إذا كُنت تعتبر هذا النص دليلاً على تأليه يَسوع .. فيجب عليك ان تؤمن *بتأليه* التلاميذ !!
> بدليل : { فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ *أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي* وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. }
> و دليل اخر : { إِلَهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ *وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ*. }


 

*أخي متحدي *

*قبل أن أدخل في الموضوع ُأريد أن ألفت نظرك الى موقفك *

*فأنت ُتسمي نفسك ( متحدي ) وهذا الإسم إخترته لنفسك بإرادتك*

*وهذا يجعلك متحدي للملك العظيم كما في المثل الآتي :*

متى 22
9 فَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَفَارِقِ الطُّرُقِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ *فَادْعُوهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. 
*10 فَخَرَجَ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُمْ أَشْرَاراً وَصَالِحِينَ. *فَامْتَلأ الْعُرْسُ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ*. 
11 فَلَمَّا *دَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ* لِيَنْظُرَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ رَأَى هُنَاكَ إِنْسَاناً *لَمْ يَكُنْ لاَبِساً لِبَاسَ الْعُرْسِ. 
*12 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا صَاحِبُ *كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ* إِلَى هُنَا *وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ؟* فَسَكَتَ. 
13 حِينَئِذٍ* قَالَ الْمَلِكُ* لِلْخُدَّامِ *ارْبُطُوا* رِجْلَيْهِ وَيَدَيْهِ *وَخُذُوهُ* *وَاطْرَحُوهُ* فِي الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.

*نحن ُنقدم لك هذه التحذير ( لا تكن بعد ُمعاند بتحديك )*

*لقد تحدى الشخص أمر المَلك ولم يريد أن يلبس ملابس العرس*

*كما أنت ترفض صوت الأخوة الأحباء للخضوع لصوت الله *

*لقد كتبت بنفسك آيات من الكتاب المقدس كافية وحدها أن تقودك للخلاص *

*لكنك بتحديك ترفض علاج الله ترفض ربوبية المسيح *

*لن تعرف الله ومن هو ومن هم أولاده وأنت خارج محضر الله *

*أنت ُتوقِف نفسك بعيدًا عن محضر الله مُعادياً له وتريد أن ُتسقِط أفكارك عليه *

*بنوه المسيح لله ليس لها بداية ... بنوتنا لله تبدأ بالايمان بفداء المسيح*

*المسيح في الآب والآب في المسيح منذ الأزل ... المسيح يسكن فينا بروحه لحظة الإيمان للحفظ*

*المسيح دخل السماء ببره الذاتي **... المؤمنون سيدخلون السماء ببر المسيح*

*أخي ُأدخل الى العرس الى حفل الله ( محضره ) - بدون التشكيك - تعرف جيدًا من هو الله *


أمثالٌ 8 : 30 
*كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ* صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ *فَرِحَةً دَائِماً* قُدَّامَهُ. 

غلاطية 3 : 26 
لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً *أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ* بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 

لوقا 20 : 36 
إِذْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُمْ مِثْلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ *وَهُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ إِذْ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الْقِيَامَةِ*. 

أفسس 1 : 13 
الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ *سَمِعْتُمْ* كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً *إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ* خُتِمْتُمْ بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ، 


رومية 3 : 24 
*مُتَبَرِّرِينَ* مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ *بِالْفِدَاءِ* الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ


----------



## ElMaravilla (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> اولا : اين هنا الدليل على انه لا يغفر ؟؟؟
> ثانيا : اشكرك ، لأنك اتيت بإحدى الآيات التى تؤكد الثالوث وتؤكد وحدة الآب والإبن



الدليل : انهُ دعى الآب ان يغفر لهُم !



> هل تعرف ان هنا الله يتكلم على شعب اسرائيل كله ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> نعم شعب اسرائيل هم ابناء الله بل وانت ايضا ابه
> ...



فهمت مِنْ كلامك بأن جميع البشر ابناء الله .. انا فهمت كل شيء .. ولكن لم افهم معنى جُوهر الله !!



> عزيزى لا نتقل فما تنقله يدل على انك غير دارس للعقيدة ولا لذرة فى المسيحية



قلت انا سابقاً .. انا هنا لاتعلمها من اهلها !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> وأنا أسأل عن إلهك أنت
> ولنترك تلاميذ يسوع وما اذا أمرهم يسوع بعبادته من عدمه ؟
> هل قال يسوع لك أنت أن تعبده هو ؟



*يمكنك أن تسأل إلهي مباشرة, لأنه موجود ولا يُضل أحد*


----------



## ElMaravilla (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> أخي متحدي
> 
> قبل أن أدخل في الموضوع ُأريد أن ألفت نظرك الى موقفك
> 
> ...



أنا هُنا لا اتحدى الرب .. ولا اتحداكم !!

انا عندي هدف و قد ذكرهُ يَسُوع :

{ يو-8-32: وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ } 

{ فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. } [ يو-5-39 ]

انا ابحث عن الحق .. وان وجدت الحق في المسيحية فلماذا لا اتبعه ؟

انا اريد فقط دليل من الإنجيل على الوهية يسوع ..

{ إِذاً الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. } [ رسالة رومية 10:17 ]


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> وما هو *الذي يمنع* الاله ان يقول لتلاميذه حتي ( انا الله )
> هل قال لهم *اعبدوني* انا
> هل يجب ان *اتبع* الها لم يقل مرة واحده *عن نفسه* انه الها
> هل اتبع الها لم *يأمرني* مرة واحده ان أعبده هو


 

*أخي إهدأ نحن لا نتعارك ... الله دعنا في السلام *

*الإله الذي نعبده لمَّا قرأنا عنه وإقتربنا إليه عَرفنا أنه الله فعبدناه*

*إنك ستوافقني *
*أن شجرة البرتقال (مثلاً) عندما تأتي إليها لا تقول لك أنا شجرة برتقال *
*لكنك تعرف من ثمرها ما هي ... ولن تأمرك بأكل ثمرها *


*الله لن يقول لأحد إعبدني *

*لكنك عندما توجد في محضره ويُعلن لك لاهوته ... ستعبده دون أن يأمرك*

*إن كان لك شخص جميل ومُحب ... فلن يقول لك أنا جميل ويجب أن تحبني *

*لكنك سيروق لك جماله وتستشعر محبته ويزداد قربك له لأنك عرفت من حديثه أشواق قلبه *


*الله لا يُحب ولن يأمر أحد بعبادته *

*الله يُريد أن يُعبد مني *
*لأني أحبه لأنه هو أحبني أولاً*
*لأني أهابه وأخافه وليس خوفًا منه*
*لأني رأيت مجده وعِشت وإختبرت سلطانه وعظمته*
*لأني عرفت معني الشركة الحُبية التي بين الخالق والمخلوق*


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يمكنك أن تسأل إلهي مباشرة, لأنه موجود ولا يُضل أحد*


 
شكرا :heat:


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

حسنا سأرد كما يشاء صاحب كل إدعاء منهم فمنهم من يستحق الشدة فى الكلام ومنهم من يستحق الرفق فتابعوا هذا الحوار الشيق جدا​ 



> *هل قال يسوع لتلاميذه انه الله ( أتحداك )*





> *
> 
> هل قال لهم اعبدوني انا ( أتحداك )​*


*وانا قبلت التحدى *
* وانا معك لأريك اين قال المسيح حرفيا انه الله*​ 
*اراك تقول ان الذى لم يقل انه هو الله ليس هو الله *
*هل ما فهمته من كلامك صحيحا ؟؟*
*اعيد عليك السؤال مرة أخرى*
*هل الذى لم يقل انا الله ليس هو الله ؟؟؟*​ 


> هل ستتركهم يسجنونك





> ام انك سوف تقوم بتقديم *الاثبات* لهم انك حاصل علي الماجيستير​


*اراك تحدثت عن الإثبات فهل لو اثبت لك انه اثبت للجميع انه هو الله سوف تترك الإسلام وتتبع نور المسيح ؟؟؟*



> هل يجب ان اتبع الها لم يقل مرة واحده عن نفسه انه الها


*انت تتبعه فعلا فأنا اتحدى كل مسلمى العالم ان يردوا على هذا السؤال السهل*​ 
*اين قال اله الإسلام انا الله ؟؟؟*​

​

> وهل هذا يعني ان يسوع هو الله





> انظر لتفسير أنطونيوس فكري
> 
> 
> *الآيات (37،38): "إن كنت لست اعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا إن الآب في وأنا فيه*."​
> ...



*ممكن تجيب لنا السطرين اللى سبقوا هذا التفسير لأأنه تفسير معول على السياق العام ؟؟؟*​ 



> هل تعني ان ابن الله الحي = الله الحي


*نعم*



> هل قال يسوع لك أنت أن تعبده هو ؟


*نعم*​ 


> الدليل : انهُ دعى الآب ان يغفر لهُم !


*ايوة فين الإجابة على السؤال ؟؟*​ 
*اين قال انه لا يغفر ؟؟*​ 
*هل تعرف عن ما اسأل ؟؟*​ 
*اريد دليل كتابيا يقول انه لا يغفر*​ 


> فهمت مِنْ كلامك بأن جميع البشر ابناء الله .. انا فهمت كل شيء .. ولكن لم افهم معنى جُوهر الله !!


*جوهر الله نعنى بها ذات الله*​ 
*اى ان المسيح هو الله ولكن ليس فقط الله بل ايضا الله الظاهر فى الجسد*​ 
*ابن الله ( المسيح ) = ظهور الله*​ 
*هذا هو اقنوم الظهور الإلهى*​ 


> قلت انا سابقاً .. انا هنا لاتعلمها من اهلها !!


*إذا فهات ما لديك وقل لنا خلفه *
*ماذا تفهم انت من هذة الآيات او ماذا تريد ان نفسر لك فيها *​ 
*او اى شئ يصعُب عليك فهمه*​ 


> انا اريد فقط دليل من الإنجيل على الوهية يسوع ..


 
* انى اجدك تبحث عن الحق بصدق وعدم رياء*​ 



​
​


----------



## oda man (11 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي إهدأ نحن لا نتعارك ... الله دعنا في السلام *
> 
> *الإله الذي نعبده لمَّا قرأنا عنه وإقتربنا إليه عَرفنا أنه الله فعبدناه*
> 
> ...


 
صدقني يا سيدي انا لا اتعارك
ولكنه الحوار الشيق
أنا معك في كل ما تقول ولكن كل ما سقته غير كافي للربوبية
فمن غير الممكن انني عندما اري ساحرا يقوم بالطيران ويقوم بتبديل رأس أوزة مكان رأس بطه ان اجزم انه أله ( هذا مثل ليس له علاقة بالسيد المسيح بالطبع )
اما بالنسبه لنقطة ان الله لن يأمر أحد بعبادته فكيف هذا مع ان هذا الاه هو الذي امر موسي وكل الانبياء بعبادته
ولماذا يرسل الانبياء من الاساس طالما انه لن يأمر أحد بعبادته


----------



## ElMaravilla (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> ايوة فين الإجابة على السؤال ؟؟
> 
> اين قال انه لا يغفر ؟؟
> 
> ...



أنا وضعت دليلي وهو : { فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». } [ لوقا 23:34 ]

سؤال : إذا كان يَسُوع يغفر الخطايا .. لماذا يدعو الآب ؟



> جوهر الله نعنى بها ذات الله
> 
> اى ان المسيح هو الله ولكن ليس فقط الله بل ايضا الله الظاهر فى الجسد
> 
> ...



جميل .. 

ولكن يحتاج ردك دليل بأن بنوة المسيح تختلف عن بنوة البشر !!

{ إِذاً الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. } [ رسالة رومية 10:17 ] 



> ما رأيك ان يكون الحوار ثنائيا ولكن ليس مناظرة لأانى اجدك تبحث عن الحق بصدق وعدم رياء
> 
> يعنى نفتح موضوع انا وانت نسأل بعض ونجيب على التساؤلات الخاصة بنا و الحق أحق ان يتبع



رائع جداً .. طبعاً انا مُوافق 

{ وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ } [ يوحنا 8:32 ]

{ فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. } [ يوحنا 5:39 ]

وشكراً لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

> أنا وضعت دليلي وهو : { فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». } [ لوقا 23:34 ]


يبدو ان سؤالى عثر الفهم​ 
*حسنا نشرح ببساطة*​ 
*نعم هذا دليل ولكن دليل على ماذا ؟؟*
*دليل على ان الآب يغفر الخطايا *
*طيب ماذا اسال انا عنه ؟؟*​ 
*عن عدم اية تقول ان الإبن لايقدر ان يغفر*​ 
*بالبلدى*​ 
*اريد اداة نفى من فم المسيح انه لا يستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا*​ 


> سؤال : إذا كان يَسُوع يغفر الخطايا .. لماذا يدعو الآب ؟


 
*يدعو الآب لأنه مساوٍ له فهذا يغفر و ذاك يغفر وانه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر*
*يدعو الآب لأيعلن انه لافرق بينه وبين الآب*
*و اضع لك بعض الآيات التى غفر فيها المسيح الخطايا بشكر مباشر بكلمة " مغفور لك خطاياك " للمذكر وللمؤنث*​ 


[q-bible]*و اذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك *[/q-bible]
[q-bible]

*(مت 9 : 2)*
*ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك او ان يقال قم و امش *
*(مت 9 : 5)*
*فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك *
*(مر 2 : 5)*
*ايما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك ام ان يقال قم و احمل سريرك و امش *
*(مر 2 : 9)*
*فلما راى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان مغفورة لك خطاياك *
*(لو 5 : 20)*
*ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك ام ان يقال قم و امش *
*(لو 5 : 23)*
*ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك *
*(لو 7 : 48)*​​[/q-bible]

*اين هنا اى اتكال على آخر ؟*​ 


> جميل ..





> ولكن يحتاج ردك دليل بأن بنوة المسيح تختلف عن بنوة البشر !!
> 
> { إِذاً الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. } [ رسالة رومية 10:17 ]​


 


*جميل جدا*

*ربنا يبارك فيك*​ 
*انا احب الأدلة والمحاورة بعقلانية فلسنا فى حرب *
*فقط كل ما تريد اطلب عليه دليل وعندما اضعه لك*
*إن اقتنعت انه موجود فقل لنا وإن لم تقتنع فناقشه معنا*​ 
*طلبت الدليل*​ 
*اعطيك اول دليل*​ 
*دليل على ان المسيح ابن الله الوحيد من جهة الجوهر*​ 
[q-bible]
*الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد *
*(يو 3 : 18)*​

*الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر *
*(يو 1 : 18)*​​ 
[/q-bible]

*دليل على ان البشر جميعا ابناء الله من جهة الخلقة*​ 
[q-bible]
*بن انوش بن شيت بن ادم ابن الله *
*(لو 3 : 38)*
*لان انتظار الخليقة يتوقع استعلان ابناء الله *
*(رو 8 : 19)*​

[/q-bible]

*دليل على ان المسيحيين ( المؤمنين ) هم ابناء الله من جهة ايمانهم به*​ 
[q-bible]

*لانكم جميعا ابناء الله بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع *
*(غل 3 : 26)*
*اذ لا يستطيعون ان يموتوا ايضا لانهم مثل الملائكة و هم ابناء الله اذ هم ابناء القيامة *
*(لو 20 : 36)*
*لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله *
*(رو 8 : 14)*​

[/q-bible]



> رائع جداً .. طبعاً انا مُوافق





> { وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ } [ يوحنا 8:32 ]
> 
> { فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. } [ يوحنا 5:39 ]​
> وشكراً لك​


​


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*إثبات بآيات من الكتاب ... والمنطق يقول :*

*بما أن *
*المسيح له الحق في غفران الخطايا* 

متى 9 : 2 
وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى *يَسُوعُ* إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. *مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ*». 

*وبما أن*
* الآب له الحق في غفران الخطايا *

لوقا 23 : 34 
فَقَالَ *يَسُوعُ* «يَا *أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ* لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».......


*إذاً* 
*المسيح والآب واحد ... هذا ما قاله الكتاب *

يوحنا 10 : 30 
*أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*. 

يوحنا 14 : 10 
أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ *أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ* الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 

يوحنا 14 : 11 
صَدِّقُونِي *أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ* وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا.


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخوة الأحباء *

*رجاء التوقف عن الحوارات الشخصية *

*مما يتسبب في حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (11 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> أنا هُنا لا اتحدى الرب .. ولا اتحداكم !!
> انا عندي هدف و قد ذكرهُ يَسُوع
> { يو-8-32: وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ }
> { فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. } [ يو-5-39 ]
> ...


 

*التحدي ليس أن تقول أنا أتحدى الله*


*بل رفضك لكلام الله يُظهر تحديك لله ومعاندته *


*لكن إعرف هذا أن الله يتأنى عليك ُمعطيًا إياك فرصة*


*للفهم والتوبة وقبول غفران خطاياك في دم يسوع المسيح *




*عزيزي أنت مدعو لقبول المسيح وليس المسيحية *


*فالمسيحية ....... إقتراب الانسان لله من خلال عمل المسيح *


*نعم الايمان بالخبر ... وهذا ما نفعله معك الآن والخبر بكلمة الله وأنت أمامها *


*فإقبل كلمة الله ... وآمن بالمسيح ... تعرف بعد الايمان كيف أعلن الله عن نفسه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بعض الامثلة من كثير وكثير من الادلة والشواهد 

(وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد)
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 18)​ 
(ولهم -اليهود- الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين)
(روميه 9: 5)​ 
(انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء)
(رؤيا 1: 8)​ 
*********​ 
حاول ان تفهم كما فهم اليهود ، لماذا وكيف فهموا انه يعلن نفسه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد - سواء قبلوا او رفضوا - هذا الاعلان .​ 


(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 18)​ 
(اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.)
(يوحنا 10: 33)​ 
هل رفض المسيح هذا الفهم ام قبله وطوبه ؟؟؟​ 
(اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي. 29 قال له يسوع لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت.طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا)
(يوحنا 20: 28 - 29)​ 
اقرأ وفكر وادرس ولا تعاند الاعلان الالهي الواضح .​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*تمام احنا فهمناكوا كتير ان 

ابن الله = ظهور الله فى الجسد = المسيح




			وأتحداك امام الجميع هنا ان تعرض لنا ان المسيح قال حرفيا انه الله او انه امر أحد تلاميذه بعبادته هو ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اليك المسيح يقول انه الله حرفيا

قَائِلاً: «اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا وَحِينَ تَدْخُلاَنِهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشاً مَرْبُوطاً لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ قَطُّ. فَحُلاَّهُ وَأْتِيَا بِهِ. 
31 وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُلاَّنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ». 


: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). 

ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 

«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22). 

انا هديك السياق الكامل للاية احسن تقول طب ما المسيح قالهم انا ساعتها مش هعرفكوا

بص كده

لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ 
23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ! 

مش هعرفكوا  لاثامكوا   وخطاياكوا

برأيك لو المسيح مش الله كان هيترك التلاميذ يقولوا  يارب دون ان ينتهرهم بص الايه الجاية دى


وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ عِنْدَ مُنْحَدَرِ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ ابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ اللهَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقُوَّاتِ الَّتِي نَظَرُوا 
38 قَائِلِينَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!». 
39 وَأَمَّا بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ انْتَهِرْ تَلاَمِيذَكَ». 
40 فَأَجَابَ: «أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هَؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!». *


----------



## الدليل القاطع (12 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> ​*و اضع لك بعض الآيات التى غفر فيها المسيح الخطايا بشكر مباشر بكلمة " مغفور لك خطاياك " للمذكر وللمؤنث*​
> 
> 
> [q-bible]*و اذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك *[/q-bible]
> ...


 
مالفرق بين( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) وبين ( غُفِرَت لك خطاياك ) وبين ( غَفرتُ لك خطاياك )
وأعذرني لاني اتطرق للاسلام ولكن كي أوضح بصورة أكثر تفسيرا فهذا القول قد قاله سيدنا محمد كثيرا جدا لبعض الصحابه فهل هذا دليل علي أنه هو الذي غفر الخطايا ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> مالفرق بين( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) وبين ( غُفِرَت لك خطاياك ) وبين ( غَفرتُ لك خطاياك )
> وأعذرني لاني اتطرق للاسلام ولكن كي أوضح بصورة أكثر تفسيرا فهذا القول قد قاله سيدنا محمد كثيرا جدا لبعض الصحابه فهل هذا دليل علي أنه هو الذي غفر الخطايا ؟



*
أولا : هذا القسم ليس للحوار خارج السياق
ثانيا : هذا القسم هو للمسيحيات فقط
ثالثا : ما دخلى انا بالعبارات الأخرى فى صورها ؟
رابعا : لو عندك رد ضعه لكن لا تخرج عن السياق


سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## Kiril (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مت 26: 63 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله. 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء. 65 فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدّف
لو 4: 41 وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله.فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح


----------



## Kiril (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مت 12: 8 فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
مت 13: 41 يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الاثم. 
مت 16: 27 فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله. 
من المجازي سوي الله؟
لو 2: 11 انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب
يو 10: 30 انا والآب واحد 
يو 17: 5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم . 
يو 8: 46 من منكم يبكّتني على خطية "قداسة مطلقة"


----------



## antonius (13 ديسمبر 2009)

إشعياء الأصحاح 9 العدد 6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.  
..
متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».  
..
يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.  
..
كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.
..
تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.  
..
سؤالك لا يصدر عن رجل قرأ الكتاب المقدس..


----------



## انت الفادي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*لم يسبق لاحد ان تكلم بسلطان و قوة كما فعل السيد المسيح*​ *فالسيد المسيح قام بأعمال و قبل بمواقف لا يقدر ان يقبلها نبي بل هي لله فقط.. فدعونا نلقي نظرة علي السلطان في الكلام و القدرة علي الافعال في الاتي:*​ 

*يوحنا 8 : 51 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ      كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».*
 ​ *فنجد هنا ان السيد المسيح يتكلم بسلطان ليس له مثيل.. فهو يقول من يحفظ كلامي..فلن يري الموت الي الابد.. اذن فمن يكون هو السيد المسيح؟؟ هل هو الله؟؟ ام هو مجرد نبي؟؟؟ لو كان هو مجرد نبي فلن يقدر ان يقول كلامي... لانه كنبي لا يكون التعليم تعليمه او الكلام كلامه بل كلام الله له و هو ليس الي ناقل.. و لكن السيد المسيح تكلم علي ان الكلام كلامه..*​ *سلطان ما بعده سلطان..الكلام كلامه و من يحفظه لن يري الموت ابدا... جملة ليس فيها اي ضعف او سؤ فهم بل هي واضحة وضوح الشمس و الوعد فيها وعد عن ثقة و قوة.*​ ​ 

*يوحنا 8 : 56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ      يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».*
 ​ *متي رأي ابراهيم هذا اليوم ؟؟؟؟ نعم هذا ليس خطاء في الفهم.. فكما نفهم نحن من النص كذلك فهم اليهود ان ابراهيم رأي هذا اليوم..  فكيف يكون ذلك و السيد المسيح لم يكن في عصر ابراهيم.. *​ * و يجيب السيد المسيح علي تساولاتنا بالتالي:*​ ​ *58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».*​ ​ *هو كائن.. ليس مخلوقا او ما شابه بل هو كائن..*​ *من من البشر يقدر ان يكون كائنا طوال هذه الفترة؟؟  و الفعل هنا فعل مضارع مستمر فهو كان موجود و ماذال موجود و سيبقي..*​ *اي سلطان هذا اي قوة هذه في الكلام و الافعال؟؟ سلطان و ما بعده سلطان.*​ ​ 

*و اخيرا و ليس اخرا( هذا فقط اخر      المشاركة و لكن ليس اخر الادلة)*
 * يوحنا 8: 35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» 
36 أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 
37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». 
38 فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.*​ ​ *الرجل سجد للسيد المسيح.. هذا ليس سجود احترام او ما شابه بل هو سجود عبادة.. لان السيد المسيح لم يسأل الرجل اذا كان يعرف الله او يؤمن بالله بل سأله اذا كان يؤمن بأبن الله و كانت اجابة الرجل من هو؟؟*​ *و جائت اجابة السيد المسيح التي تهز كل العروش.. قد رأيته الذي يكلمك هو هو...*​ *فما كان للرجل الا ان يسجد لعظمة و قوة الكلمة.. ابن الله واقف امامه.. كيف لا يسجد؟؟ كيف يقدر ان يرفع هامته امامه؟؟*​ *قبل السجود له, خلق للمولود اعمي اعين جديدة.. تكلم بسلطان ان الكلام كلامه و طلب من الناس ان تحفظ كلامه و يعطيهم الحياة الابدية..*​ *سلطان في القول و الفعل..*​ ​


----------



## الدليل القاطع (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أعذرني عزيزي الخلاصه من كل ما تم عرضه ما هي الا آراء وتفاسير فلسفيه
وشكرا


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> أعذرني عزيزي الخلاصه من كل ما تم عرضه ما هي الا آراء وتفاسير فلسفيه
> وشكرا



وما الدليل غير هذا الجزء البارع في انجيل معلمنا يوحنا:



 الوهية يسوع فهو ابتدأ انجيله بقوله "في البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة عند الله وكان الكلمة الله." أي أن الكلمة لم تخلق بل كان عند الله والكلمة عند  في اليوناني (Πpos) وهي تعني (أي قسم من) كما تقول عندي عين وليس كما تقول عند ثوب. أي أن عين هي قسم منك وليس كالثوب. وكان الكلمة الله ثم يقول هذا كان في البدء عند الله أي أنه لم يخلق بل كان.  ومن ثم يقول " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. "أي أنه هو الذي خلق الكون  المدون عنه في تكوين 1:1 "في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض".  وكلمة الله في اللغة العبرية (الهيم) تدل على وجود جمع في هذا الاسم وذلك ظهر في (يم) آخر الكلمة. أي ان الآب والابن والروح القدس هو الله الذي خلق السموات والارض. ومن ثم ينتقل ليقول بأن به كانت الحياة، أي أنه لم يعط الحياة بل هو مصدر الحياة وهذا يعني أن الكلمة لم يكن شيء قد خلق ولا شيء قد أعطي الحياة بل هو عند الله كائن وغير مخلوق وهو الله الابن وهو الذي خلق كل شيء وهو مصدر الحياة وهو مصدر النور. 


ويكمل يوحنا فيقول والكلمة صار جسدا أي أن الكلمة كان الله والله صار جسدا وهذا الكلام لا ينافي الكتاب المقدس الذي يعلن هذه الحقيقة في عدة أماكن ومنها قول اشعياء 14:7 "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعى اسمه عمانوئيل" الذي تفسيرها الله معنا. ان الله اعطى آية لاشعياء. هذه الآية بأن يولد من عذراء ولد ويكون هذا الولد" الله معنا".  



وكما قال بولس" وبالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد."1 تيموثاوس 16:1" أي أن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم  لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة" 2 كورنثوس 19:5 وفي اشعياء وفي مكان آخر أيضا حيث يقول يولد لنا ولد "لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام." اشعياء 6:9 ويوحنا يشدد في انجيله على الوهية المسيح ويعلنها في الاصحاح الاول وبطريقة واضحة جدا. وقاد الروح القدس يوحنا ليسجل لنا ما يفوق معرفة الانسان عن الله. فسجل أن الله روح ولم يقل مادة. 



لقد تكلم يسوع بوضوع وقال "... أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل". فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضا ان الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله. يوحنا  5 : 17 و 18 وقد اعلن يسوع أن له سلطان أن يقيم الاموات وهذا ما قاله "لانه كما أن الآب  يقيم الاموات ويحي كذلك الابن أيضا يحي من يشاء." يوحنا 21:5. لقد خلق الله الانسان ولكن مَن مِن الناس استطاع أن يعطي الحياة للميت الا بقدرة الله وترى يسوع يعطي الحياة فلم يصلّ كايليا الذي قال … يارب الهي لترجع نفس هذا الولد الى جوفه فسمع الرب لصوت ايليا فرجعت نفس الولد الى جوفه فعاش." 1 ملوك 17 : 21و22.  لنقارن ما قاله ايليا بما قاله المسيح عندما أحيا لعازر بعد أن كان له أربعة أيام في القبر. انتبه جيدا انه لم يقل يارب الهي لترجع نفس لعازر الى جوفه " ولكن "… صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجا".  فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل …" يوحنا 43:11 و 44.


والآن ننتقل الى الدينونة أي يوم الحساب وكل العالم يؤمن بأن الله سيحاسب الناس او بمعنى آخر سيدين الناس ولنرى ما يقول الانجيل بهذا الخصوص. "لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن." يوحنا 22:5 من سيحاسب الناس في اليوم الاخير؟ هذا ما يقوله الانجيل الآب لا يدين احدا. اذا من الذي سيحاسب أو بمعنى آخر سيدين الناس "بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن" اذا لا مفر لك أيها الانسان ان لم تؤمن بيسوع أنه ابن الله، ستقف يوما من الايام أمامه لتعطي حسابا لانك لم تؤمن به بأنه ابن الله والله نفسه تكلم من السماء وقال: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت." متى  17:3.


اظن هذا يكفي وهذه مقتطفات وارجو من الاداره حذف كل ما يخص الف والدوران والتدليس والاطالت
السخيفه


سلام السيد المسيح ربي والهي ومخلصي


----------



## انت الفادي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> أعذرني عزيزي الخلاصه من كل ما تم عرضه ما هي الا آراء وتفاسير فلسفيه
> وشكرا


*شكرا عزيزي علي ردك هذا و الذي يوضح لي انك ليس لديك اعتراض علي ما سردناه لك من ادلة 
بل كل ما هنالك هو عدم تقبل عقلك لهذه الادلة و هذا شئ متوقع من كل مسلم لان قبوله هذه الادلة يتعارض مع الاسلام برمته..
فمهما كانت هذه الادلة منطقية و مقنعة  فلن يقبلها المسلم الا في حالة واحدة و هي تخليه عن الفكر الاسلامي.
نحن هنا ليس بصدد مناقشة نظريات فلسفية بل حقائق 
فالعملية هي واحد ذائد واحد يساوي 2.. و ليس 3 او اربعة او خمسة..
السيد المسيح (في نظرك هو نبي امين) قبل السجود له.. 
السيد المسيح ( في نظرك هو نبي امين) قام بخلق اعين للمولود اعمي ( بغض النظر عن خلقه طير في القرأن)
السيد المسيح (في نظرك هو نبي و بشر) هو كائن قبل ابراهيم.
يغفر الخطايا..
يعطي الحياة الابدية.
له سلطان العطاء والاخذ.
و العديد و العديد من الادلة.
رأيك الشخصي هو رأيك الخاص لا نقدر ان نفرض عليك ما تفكر به و كيف..
و لكن ما نطلبه منك هو ان تفكر علي الاقل.
*


----------



## dimitrios (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> أعذرني عزيزي الخلاصه من كل ما تم عرضه ما هي الا آراء وتفاسير فلسفيه
> وشكرا


يا غالي إن المسيحية ليست فلسفة إنها حياة.
و صدقني إذا أردت أن تتعرف على الطريق و الحق و الحياة فلا سبيل غير المحبة لأن الله محبة.
سلام و محبة


----------



## ElMaravilla (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شُكراً للأخوة كلهم .. الله يبارك فيهم !!

ليس يَسُوع وحده من يغفر الخطايا !!

يوحنا يغفر الخطايا ايضاً !!!

{ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكُمُ الْخَطَايَا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. } [ يوحنا1 2:12 ]

{ «طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ غُفِرَتْ آثَامُهُمْ وَسُتِرَتْ خَطَايَاهُمْ. } [ رومية 4:7 ]


{ وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. }

{ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ } .. كيف ارسل نفسه و هو الرب ؟

{ فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. } [ مرقس 12:29 ]

قال يَسُوع : { إِلَهُنَا } .. فهل الرب يعبد رب اخر ..؟

يا أخوة يا اصحاب انا اجلس هنا لكي ابحث عن الحق !!

ولو وجدت الحق في أي ديانة كانت لاتبعها !!

وشكراً


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> شُكراً للأخوة كلهم .. الله يبارك فيهم !!
> 
> ليس يَسُوع وحده من يغفر الخطايا !!
> 
> ...


 
تعال نشوف كلامك واحدة واحدة 

السيد المسيح غفر للمفلوج خطاياه واعطي برهانا على انه فعل ذلك بان شفاه ايضا .
واعلن ان الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وقبل سجود الناس على هذا الاساس .
راجع قصة شفاء المفلوج واعلان مغفرة المسيح لخطاياه ، 
واجب على السؤال الآتي :
لماذا تعجب اليهود من هذا الكلام وقالوا ( من يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده )؟



اما يوحنا فهو يعلن مغفرة الخطايا التي تمت للناس بواسطة السيد المسيح .
هل قال اليهود ليوحنا ( كيف تزعم انك تغفر الخطايا ) ؟؟؟

هل قرأت كلام يوحنا في سياقه ؟؟

اذا استنتاجك بان هذه تساوي تلك استنتاج خاطيء 
هل انتهت هذه النقطة ؟


----------



## انت الفادي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*من الجميل انك تكون باحثا عن الحق  و من الاجمل ان تكون باحثا عن الحق بالفعل و ليس بالقول..
دعنا نناقش مشاركتك:*


متحدي قال:


> شُكراً للأخوة كلهم .. الله يبارك فيهم !!
> 
> ليس يَسُوع وحده من يغفر الخطايا !!
> 
> ...


*: هل الباحث عن الحق يقوم بوضع كلمات هكذا دون فهم؟؟
بمن غفرت الخطايا في هذا النص؟؟؟ من اجل اسم السيد المسيح..
يوحنا اعلن مغفرة الخطايا بأسم السيد المسيح.. لماذا لم تنقل الاصحاح كاملا؟؟؟
*




متحدي قال:


> { وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. }
> 
> { وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ } .. كيف ارسل نفسه و هو الرب ؟



*: الا تري معي ان هذا النص يدينك و ليس في صفك؟؟
السيد المسيح يقول هذه هي الحياة الابدية...
ما هي هذه الحياة الابدية؟؟ ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.. علي ماذا تعود واو العطف؟؟؟
انت قرأت كلمة ارسلته و توقف عقلك عن فهم باقي النص.. فهل هذا اسلوب باحث عن الحق ام هو اسلوب من يبحث عن قشة لتنقذه من الغرق؟؟
*



متحدي قال:


> { فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. } [ مرقس 12:29 ]
> 
> قال يَسُوع : { إِلَهُنَا } .. فهل الرب يعبد رب اخر ..؟
> 
> ...


*من قال لك ان السيد المسيح يتكلم هنا عن لسانه؟؟؟؟
الست انت باحث عن الحق؟؟ هل حاولت ان تقرا النص جيدا؟؟؟
يقول السيد المسيح: ان اول كل الوصايا هي: 
اسمع يا اسرائيل. الرب الهنا رب واحد..
هل حاولت ان تقرأ تفسير هذا النص؟؟
لا اعتقد لانك لو حاولت تقرأ تفسير هذا النص لوجدت ان السيد المسيح نقل لليهود ما هو مكتوب في العهد القديم بحزافيره..
و اليك النص :
*[Q-BIBLE]*التثنية الأصحاح 6 العدد 4 «إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. * [/Q-BIBLE]
*هل قرأت؟؟
عزيزي.. هذا ليس تهجما عليك.. و لكن الا تري معي ان من العيب ان يقول الانسان انا ابحث عن الحق.. و لكنه يدير ظهره عمدا امام الحق و لا ينظر اليه؟؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسف

اخوتى المسيحين اخونا " متحدى " يمكن ان يخطئ فى الأسئلة والتعبيرات بل ويمكن ايضا والإستشهادات فهو لايعرف اصلا العهد الجديد وان المسيح يستشهد به قدام اليهوذ فأعذروه فأنى اشعر فعلا انه يبحث بحق عن الحق ولكن لديه اسئلة قد تكون فيها الإجابة نفسها

فرجاء عدم التحامل عليه

وإجابته بيسر وليس ايض بشكل لاهوتى لأنه لن يفهم امور عميقة جدا كهذة
*​


----------



## Kiril (14 ديسمبر 2009)

> يوحنا يغفر الخطايا ايضاً !!!


طيب ركز معايا كده
{ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكُمُ الْخَطَايَا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. } [ يوحنا1 2:12 ]

{ فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. } [ مرقس 12:29 ]



> قال يَسُوع : { إِلَهُنَا } .. فهل الرب يعبد رب اخر ..؟


اتتذكر الوصايا العشر؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى متحدى من حقك ان تسأل كما تشاء ولا تنزعج من ردود الأخوة عليك فهم كما تعلم مسيحيون ويعرفون هذا الكلام كله منذ نعومه اظافرهم فالأسئلة بالنسبة لهم بسيطة جدا جدا ولذلك فأنهم يقابلوها منك بإيحاء انك تحاول التضليل

فأعذرهم كثيرا

سأرد على ما قلت




> *{ أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكُمُ الْخَطَايَا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. }* [ يوحنا1 2:12 ]


*
لو لاحظت سوف تجدها غووووووفرت يعنى مبنى للمجهول

وفى النهاية قال " اسمه " 

ولكن المسيح يغفر بسلطانه ويقول

مغفورة لك خطاياك*




> *{ «طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ غُفِرَتْ آثَامُهُمْ وَسُتِرَتْ خَطَايَاهُمْ. } [ رومية 4:7 ]*




لو رجعت اية واحد للوراء فقط
سوف تجدها تقول

[q-bible]*كما يقول داود ايضا في تطويب الانسان الذي يحسب له الله برا بدون اعمال.*
[/q-bible]

*يعنى دة كلام داؤد 
طيب تعالى نشوف فين داؤد قال كدة
*

[q-bible]
*طوبى للذي غفر اثمه و سترت خطيته 
(مز  32 :  1)

طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية و لا في روحه غش 
(مز  32 :  2)*
[/q-bible]


*اى ان الفعل مبنى للمعلوم وهو للرب*



> { وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. }


*
تعرف ان الأية دى المسيح فيها بيقول حاجات مهمة جدا فى اللاهوت

اولا : فيها ان الآب والإبن واحد
ثانيا : المسيح فيها بيقول انا الله صريحة

تقدر تقول لى 
يعنى اية ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته ؟؟؟؟
وعلام يدل حرف العطف (و ) فى الأية ؟*



> { فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ* أَوَّلَ* كُلِّ* الْوَصَايَا* هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. } [ مرقس 12:29 ]
> 
> قال يَسُوع : { إِلَهُنَا } .. فهل الرب يعبد رب اخر ..؟




*اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد 
(تث  6 :  4)*

*الأية كأستشهاد*




> يا أخوة يا اصحاب انا اجلس هنا لكي ابحث عن الحق !!
> 
> ولو وجدت الحق في أي ديانة كانت لاتبعها !!
> 
> وشكراً


*
لا نريدك ان تصبح منتميا لديانه بل نريدك ان تتمتع بالله الواحد الوحيد الذى يحبك المسيح له كل المجد

اسمع ماذا يقول لك المسيح
*
*هوذا الان وقت مقبول هوذا الان يوم خلاص
 (2كو  6 :  2)
*​


----------



## fredyyy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

متحدي قال:


> يوحنا يغفر الخطايا ايضاً !!!


 

يوحنا الأولى : 2
1 يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا *شَفِيعٌ* عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ *الْبَارُّ*. 
2 وَهُوَ *كَفَّارَةٌ* لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ *لِخَطَايَانَا* فَقَطْ، بَلْ *لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ* أَيْضاً.

*هذه الآية ُتغلق عن كل من قبل المسيح غفران الخطايا *

*وُتغلق عن كل من بعد المسيح إمكانية غفران الخطايا *

*المسيح وحده له السلطان لغفران الخطايا*​*المسيح وحده --------> الشفيع *

*المسيح وحده --------> كفارة لخطايانا *

*المسيح وحده --------> كفارة لخطايا كل العالم *

*المسيح وحده --------> يستطيع أن يُكفر ( يمحو ) ( يستر ) ( يدفع الحساب عن ) بدمه*

*لم ُيعطي أي إنسان قط دمه عوضًا عن أحد ليكون له القدرة على غفران الخطايا *

*دم أي إنسان لا يصلح ليُكفر عن الآخرين لأن ذلك الإنسان نفسة يحتاج لغفران*
​*المسيح وحده --------> لأنه البار .... ( بلا خطية ) لأنه كفئ أن يكون ذبيحة*

*المسيح وحده --------> لأنه مساوي للآب ... **أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*. يوحنا 10 : 30

*المسيح وحده --------> لأنه فعل مشيئة الأب كاملة وبطاعة بلا حدود*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بالنسبة للاخ متحدي...*
*الكتاب المقدس مليء بالشهادات التي تقول لنا وبوضوح ان المسيح اله...*
*اقرأ مثلا اعمال الرسل الاصحاح 20 والعدد 28...*
*احترزوا على انفسكم وعلى الرعية التي اقامكم فيها الروح القدس قوامين لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه...*
*اقتناء الكنيسة كان بدم يسوع المسيح... ولماذا كتبت كنيسة الله... بدمه...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## الدليل القاطع (15 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اما يوحنا فهو يعلن مغفرة الخطايا التي تمت للناس بواسطة السيد المسيح .
> هل قال اليهود ليوحنا ( كيف تزعم انك تغفر الخطايا ) ؟؟؟


 
هذا ينطبق تماما علي قول المسيح للمفلوج ( مغفورة لك خطاياك )
فهو يعلن مغفرة الخطايا التي تمت بواسطة الله
وكنت قد وضعت رد يسأل عن الفرق بين كل من
( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) و ( غٌفِرَت لك خطاياك ) و ( غَفَرتُ لك خطاياك ) فلم أجد رد


----------



## dimitrios (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخي سأذكر لك شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح:
متى الإصحاح 3

*توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات**.** فان** هذا هو الذي قيل عنه باشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق** الرب.اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة**».*

*فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين ياتون الى معموديته قال لهم**: «يا** اولاد الافاعي من اراكم ان تهربوا من الغضب الآتي**.** فاصنعوا اثمارا تليق بالتوب**ة** ولا تفتكروا ان تقولوا في انفسكم لنا ابراهيم ابا.لاني اقول لكم** ان الله قادر ان يقيم من هذه الحجارة اولادا لابراهيم**.** والآن قد وضعت الفاس على اصل الشجر.فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا** تقطع وتلقى في النار**.** انا اعمدكم بماء** للتوبة.ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه.هو سيعمدكم** بالروح القدس ونار**.** الذي رفشه في يده وسينقي** بيدره ويجمع قمحه الى المخزن.واما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ**».*

*ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تأتي اليّ**.** فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن.لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل** بر.حينئذ سمح له**.** فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت** من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه**.** وصوت من السموات قائلا**: «هذا هو ابني** الحبيب الذي به سررت**».*​ 
سأعلق قليلاً علها تتوضح الفكرة لك:
هنا شهادة من يوحنا المعمدان واضحة و صريحة من يكون المسيح الذي سينقي بيدره و رفشه بيده (هل فهمت الفكرة)

سلام و محبة


----------



## انت الفادي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> هذا ينطبق تماما علي قول المسيح للمفلوج ( مغفورة لك خطاياك )
> فهو يعلن مغفرة الخطايا التي تمت بواسطة الله
> وكنت قد وضعت رد يسأل عن الفرق بين كل من
> ( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) و ( غٌفِرَت لك خطاياك ) و ( غَفَرتُ لك خطاياك ) فلم أجد رد


*لا عزيزي هذا لا ينطبق علي كلام السيد المسيح.. و الدليل هو ظاهر في نفس الاصحاح..
وهذا ما نرجوه من كل مسلم.. قبل ان يستشهد بأي نص من الكتاب المقدس عليه ان يقرأ الاصحاح كاملا حتي يفهم..
دعنا نلقي نظرة علي كلام السيد المسيح في هذا الاصحاح:
انجيل مرقس الاصحاح 2 الاعداد من 5 الي 11
*[q-bible] *فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «يَا بُنَيَّ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
6 وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ هُنَاكَ جَالِسِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: 
7 «لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هَذَا هَكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ؟» 
8 فَلِلْوَقْتِ شَعَرَ يَسُوعُ بِرُوحِهِ أَنَّهُمْ يُفَكِّرُونَ هَكَذَا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِهَذَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
9 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ: أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟ 
10 وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: 
11 «لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ».* [/q-bible]
*ماذا قال السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟
كي يعلم الواقفين ان لابن الانسان سلطانا علي الارض ان يغفر الخطايا..
من الذي يغفر الخطايا؟؟؟؟؟ ابن الانسان.. من هو ابن الانسان هو السيد المسيح..
 فنحن لا نأخذ معاني الكلمات من الكلمة نفسها فقط بل من الاصحاح كله..
اذن السيد المسيح هو من يغفر الخطايا..
فلا تتعجل في كلامك بل اقرأ ثم اقرأ ثم اقرأ و نحن مستعدين ان نجيبك.

في كل النصوص السابقة كانت الكلمات مبني للمجهول في مغفرة الخطايا  و عندما يكون امرا مبني للمجهول فمن الطبيعي ان يقرأ الانسان ما قبل و ما بعد النص حتي يعرف من هو هذا المجهول فهذه قاعدة بسيطة في اللغة العربية..
ففي هذا النص قام السيد المسيح بنفس بتوضيح المبني للمجهول بأن اوضح وقال لابن الانسان سلطانا علي الارض لمغفرة الخطايا.

اما في النصوص الاخري التي تدعي انت فيها ان يوحنا يغفر الخطايا فهذا استشهاد خاطئ منك عزيزي لان المبني للمجهول هنا يعود ايضا الي السيد المسيح لو قرأت الاصحاح كاملا..

ارجوا ان يكون الفهم الصحيح وصلك.
*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تم حذف مداخلات الاخت تولين والردود عليها ، وفتح موضوع خاص باسئلتها لعدم التشتيت ، وشكرا لتفهمكم جميعا .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...01#post1745201


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> هذا ينطبق تماما علي قول المسيح للمفلوج ( مغفورة لك خطاياك )
> فهو يعلن مغفرة الخطايا التي تمت بواسطة الله
> وكنت قد وضعت رد يسأل عن الفرق بين كل من
> ( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) و ( غٌفِرَت لك خطاياك ) و ( غَفَرتُ لك خطاياك ) فلم أجد رد


 
عزيزي ، الفرق ان السيد المسيح قالها بسلطانه الشخصي ، وهذا ما فهمه الجميع .​ 
(5 فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك.​ 6 وكان قوم من الكتبة هناك جالسين يفكرون في قلوبهم

7 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف.من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده.​
8 فللوقت شعر يسوع بروحه انهم يفكرون هكذا في انفسهم فقال لهم لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم.

9 أيّما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك.أم ان يقال قم واحمل سريرك وامش.

10 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.قال للمفلوج

11 لك اقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب الى بيتك.

12 فقام للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميع ومجّدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط.)

(مرقس 2: 5 - 12)



ضع في حسبانك ان ما تقرأه هو ترجمة للاصل اليوناني ، واللغات تختلف في بنائها اللغوي .​ 
اذا اليهود فهموا من كلام المسيح ، وطريقة القائه نطقه للكلمات انه يعلن سلطانه الشخصي على غفران الخطايا ، وليس اعلان السماء فقط .​ 
الدليل على هذا ، ان السيد المسيح ( لانه غافر الخطايا بنفسه ) فانه يعطي ايضا تلاميذه السلطان لاعلان غفران الخطايا ( باسم المسيح ).​ 
( 10 ها انا اعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيّات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء.
20 ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا ان الارواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري ان اسماءكم كتبت في السموات
21 وفي تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال.نعم ايها الآب لان هكذا صارت المسرة امامك.
22 والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.)
(لوقا 10: 10 - 22)

لقد كان السيد المسيح يغفر الخطايا ويشفي المرضي ويحي الموتى بسلطانه الشخصي ، فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد .​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> هذا ينطبق تماما علي قول المسيح للمفلوج ( مغفورة لك خطاياك )
> فهو يعلن مغفرة الخطايا التي تمت بواسطة الله
> وكنت قد وضعت رد يسأل عن الفرق بين كل من
> ( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) و ( غٌفِرَت لك خطاياك ) و ( غَفَرتُ لك خطاياك ) فلم أجد رد


*
**   كويس تعالى بقى نشوف اية اللى انت قلته*​*
اولا : فين الدليل اللى يؤكد ان المسيح لم يفعل هذا بسلطانه ؟
ثانيا : فين الضمير العائد على آخر فى غفران الخطايا ؟
ثالثا : فين دليلك فى ان المسيح قال انا لا اغفر الخطايا ؟
رابعا : هل تعلمت اللغة العربية ؟؟ هل تعلم اسلوب الأمر ؟؟ قال له " مغفورة " وليس " غـُفرت "
خامسا : انت مطال ان تأتى بأى شخص آخر فى البشرية كلها قال هذة العبارة !!
سادسا : تعالى معايا كدة على الأية دى وقول لى رأيك اية فيها 

*[q-bible]
*و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك *
*(مت  9 :  6)
*[/q-bible]​*
**على فكرة المسيح هو اللى قال كدة*​*

**سوف اتركك انت وضميرك واعود لك ببعض الإثباتات ولكن عندما اتأكد ان باحث عن الحق ولست مجادل* *فقط*
​


----------



## الاقرب (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد
نحن نؤمن جميعنا مسلمين ومسيحيين بان الله قادر وقدرته غير محدوده وانه قادر على ان يمنح من خلقه ورسله من 
المعجزات ما يشاء وانه اعطى كل نبى ما يستطيع ان يثبت به لقومه ان مرسل من عند الله .
فكل الانبياء كانت لهم معجزات منحهم الله القدره على فعلها تايدا لهم .​ 
· 


> *يوحنا 8 : 51**اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ**يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ**».*​
> *وحنا 8 : 56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى**وَفَرِحَ**»*
> *.**يوحنا 8: 35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً**فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟**» *
> *36 *
> ...



يقول المسيح عليه السلام سائلا الرجل اتؤمن بابن الله ولم يقل الله فيستفسر الرجل من هو يا سيدى اى ابن الله فاجاب المسيح قد رايت هو الذى يتكلم معك هو هو اى ابن الله فاين الدليل على انه الله فى هذه النصوص ​


> *أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَتْ لَكُمُالْخَطَايَامِنْ أَجْلِاسْمِهِ. } [ يوحنا1 2:12 ]*​
> 
> *{ «*
> *طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَغُفِرَتْ آثَامُهُمْ وَسُتِرَتْ خَطَايَاهُمْ. } [ رومية 4:7 ]*​





> *غفرت الخطايا في هذا النص؟؟؟ من اجل اسم السيد المسيح..*
> *يوحنا اعلن مغفرةالخطايا بأسم السيد المسيح.. لماذا لم تنقل الاصحاح كاملا؟؟؟*​



*ما الدليل على ان هاء الضمير فى قوله اسمه تعود على المسيح عليه السلام ولا تعود الى الله الذى ارسله كما قال هو.) *
*إنجيل يوحنا 6: 38*​

*لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
​​​​​​​*39 وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.*
*المسيح عليه السلام يقررفى هذا النص انه لا يعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الله الذى ارسله *​ 


*تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضًا،*
*2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.*
*3 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.*
هذا هو النص كاملا المتحدث هو المسيح قال ايها الاب قد اتت الساعه مجد ابنك اى المسيح ليمجدك ابنك ايضا 
اذ اعطيته اى ان الاب اعطى الابن سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطى حياة ابديه لكل من اعطيته . 
اذا هذا السلطان وهذه القدره التى منحت للمسيح عليه السلام مستمده من الله . النص واضح وصريح 
*وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.*
من المتحدث اليس هو المسيح ومن المخاطب اليس هو الله .​


> *علي ماذا تعود واو العطف؟؟؟*
> *انت قرأت كلمة ارسلته و توقف عقلك عن فهم باقي النص.. فهل هذا اسلوب باحث عن الحق ام هو اسلوب من يبحث عن قشة لتنقذه من الغرق؟؟*​



*هذه الواو تسمى فى اللغه العربيه واو العطف الاستئنافيه والمعنى يكون .وهذه هى الحياه الابديه ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك .{ويعرفوا ان }*
*ويسوع المسيح الذىارسلته .*
*لاحظ المتحدث هو المسيح عليه السلام يقول انت الاله والمخاطب هو الله ثم يقول الذى وهى تعود على المسيح ارسلته والتاء هنا تاء المخاطب اى الله ارسله .*
فكيف عرفت من هذه النصوص ان المسيح عليه السلام اله وكلها تدل على انه رسول ومرسل من عند الله ؟؟؟؟
واقرأ معى هذه النصوص الواضحه الصريحه فى معناها​ 
*أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ، بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ فَشَبِعْتُمْ.*
*27 اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».*
*28 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ حَتَّى نَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ اللهِ؟»*
*29 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هذَا هُوَ عَمَلُ اللهِ: أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِالَّذِي هُوَ أَرْسَلَهُ».*
*يقرر المسيح عليه السلام ان الله الاب قد ختمه وليس المسيح ثم اجابهم مرة اخرى فقال ان تؤمنوا بالذى هو ارسله اى المسيح المرسل من عند الله .*
واقرأ معى هذا النص الجميل البين ​

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 14
*فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ**قَالُوا: «إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ**النَّبِيُّ**الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ**!»*
*الناس رأو الايه صنعها يسوع فماذا قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقه النبى ولم يقولوا الله ومعلوم ان النبى غير الله *
*واقرأ هذا النص ايضا *​

26) إنجيل يوحنا 7: 40
*فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا الْكَلاَمَ**قَالُوا: «هذَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ**النَّبِيُّ**».*
*ماذا قال الجمع الذى راى الايات قالوا هذا بالحقيقه هو النبى *
*هذا بالحقيقه وليس الكذب الحقيقه الواضحه وضوح الشمس فى وضح النهار انه النبى وليس الله .*
*النصوص واضحه وبينه وتبين ان المسيح نبى مرسل وليس اله .*
*مع تحياتى *​


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

المشكلة ان المسلم يأتي بالايات التي تثبت الناسوت لربنا يسوع المسيح ويعتقد انه اتي بما ينفي اللاهوت ​ 
يا عزيزي ايماننا ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، اي اننا نؤمن بانه (انسان كامل ) ولكنه ايضا ( اله كامل ) اي انه الله متجسدا في صورة الناس ، فما تأتي به لاثبات التجسد او الناسوت لا ننكره ونوافق عليه ولكن نفي اللاهوت يكون باثباتات اخرى لم تتفضل بها ​ 



الاقرب قال:


> يقول المسيح عليه السلام سائلا الرجل اتؤمن بابن الله ولم يقل الله فيستفسر الرجل من هو يا سيدى اى ابن الله فاجاب المسيح قد رايت هو الذى يتكلم معك هو هو اى ابن الله فاين الدليل على انه الله فى هذه النصوص ​


 

هذا دليل على ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، ابن الله تعبير معناه ( ان الانسان الذي تراه امامك هو الله المتجسد ) ، تتمة النص تقول ان الرجل سجد للمسيح ، وقد قبل السيد المسيح سجوده ( برغم تقرير المسيح انه للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فلماذا يقبل السجود الذي لله وحده .​ 
(فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله. 36 اجاب ذاك وقال من هو يا سيد لأومن به. 37 فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو. 38 فقال أومن يا سيد. *وسجد له* 39 فقال يسوع لدينونة أتيت انا الى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون)
(يوحنا 9: 25 - 39)
​


> *ما الدليل على ان هاء الضمير فى قوله اسمه تعود على المسيح عليه السلام ولا تعود الى الله الذى ارسله كما قال هو.) *
> *إنجيل يوحنا 6: 38*​
> *لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
> *39 وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.*
> *المسيح عليه السلام يقررفى هذا النص انه لا يعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الله الذى ارسله *​


 
الدليل ان الهاء في الضمير تعود على المسيح لانك تعرف ان الضمير يعود على الاقرب في سياق الكلام ، وسياق الكلام كان على المسيح ، اذا فالهاء ( من اجل اسمه ) تعود على المسيح ، الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .





> *تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضًا،*
> *2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.*
> *3 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.*
> هذا هو النص كاملا المتحدث هو المسيح قال ايها الاب قد اتت الساعه مجد ابنك اى المسيح ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
> ...


 

اولا : النص الاصلي جاء في اليونانية ، فليس لك ان تحكم على سياق الكلام او ( حرف الواو ) في اللغة العربية .

ثانيا : اليك النص الذي يثبت ان (حرف الواو ) ليس بالمعنى الذي شرحته بل بالمعنى ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد اي يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح ( كاله واحد ) .

اذا ليس لك انت ان تشرح وتفسر الكتاب المقدس ، لان الكتاب المقدس يشرح ويفسر نفسه بنفسه ، النص الدليل الذي يشرح :

(*ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه**يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.*)
(1 يوحنا 5: 20)

اذا النص واضح ولا يحتاج تفسير ولا شرح ، الاله الحق والحياة الابدية هو ابن الله يسوع المسيح .

فاذا قال السيد يسوع المسيح ( هذه هي الحياة الابدية ليعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) فهذه الواو هي حرف عطف واضح يقرن بين الله ويسوع المسيح (تجسد الله او الله الظاهر في الجسد ) في الحق الواضح الذي هو الاله الحقيقي وحده ( اي واحد فقط ) هذا الاله الواحد هو نفسه الذي ظهر في الجسد يسوع المسيح .

هل الموضوع الان يحتاج الى تفسيرات بتأويل حروف العطف في الترجمة العربية ؟؟؟؟؟






> واقرأ معى هذه النصوص الواضحه الصريحه فى معناها
> 
> *أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ، بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ فَشَبِعْتُمْ.*
> *27 اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».*
> ...


 
ما قلناه في الرد اولا ، نقوله مرة ثانية ، اثبات الناسوت لربنا يسوع المسيح لا ينفي اللاهوت .

السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وهو في حاله كانسان ، هو ملك ونبي وكاهن ( انظر الى الهدايا التي اعطاها له المجوس ) ذهب ولبان ومر 

اذا فالسيد المسيح حال تجسده كان (نبيا ) نعم ، وهذا لا ينفي اللاهوت عنه .

نفي اللاهوت لا يكون باثبات الناسوت .

تعال نرى هل نفي السيد المسيح اللاهوت عن نفسه ؟؟؟

( اجاب توما وقال له *ربي والهي.*
29 قال له يسوع لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت.طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا)
(يوحنا 20: 28 - 29) 

هل ترى ان السيد المسيح نفي اللاهوت عن نفسه ، ام استحسنه وقبله وطوّب من يؤمن بايمان توما ولم يرى ؟؟؟

دليل آخر : الكتاب المقدس في العهد الجديد يذكر ( السجود للعبادة ) حوالي 60 مرة ، حينما طلبها الشيطان رفض السيد المسيح تقديمها له وقال ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ومع هذا فان السيد المسيح قبل السجود للعبادة والشكر والاعتراف الالهي ولم يرفضه ( وهو الذي وضع التقرير ان السجود والعبادة لله فقط ) في المقابل فان الملاك في سفر الرؤيا رفض السجود ، وبطرس رفض السجود وبولس رفض السجود . 

فهل ترى في قبول المسيح لسجود العبادة والشكر نفيا للاهوت ام تأكيدا وتثبيا له ؟؟؟

هل قرأت سفر الرؤيا الذي ظهر في السيد المسيح بعد تتميم الفداء واسترداد المجد الذي كان له ( كما طلب في يوحنا 17) هل نفي المسيح عن نفسه اللاهوت ، او نفاه عنه اي من الشيوخ والملائكة في سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟؟ 

اقرأ ياعزيزي قبل ان تظن انك تشرح وتفسر لنا الكتاب المقدس ، والذي ( بحسب زعمك ) لم نفهمه نحن وتأتي انت لتشرحه لنا .

ربنا يفتح لك بصيرتك .


----------



## انت الفادي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد
> نحن نؤمن جميعنا مسلمين ومسيحيين بان الله قادر وقدرته غير محدوده وانه قادر على ان يمنح من خلقه ورسله من
> المعجزات ما يشاء وانه اعطى كل نبى ما يستطيع ان يثبت به لقومه ان مرسل من عند الله .
> فكل الانبياء كانت لهم معجزات منحهم الله القدره على فعلها تايدا لهم .​
> ...


*استغرب من المسلم الذي يستخدم النصوص مقتطعة عمدا ثم يسأل بكل بلاهة و يقول ما هذا؟؟
هل تعتقد انك بذلك تقدر ان تخدع القارئ؟؟
علي من تعود الهاء؟؟؟؟ اقرأ النص يا من تتشدق بمعرفة اللغة العربية و انت تعرف علي من تعود الهاء..
و اخيرا..
استغرب من منطق المسلم في التفكير فهو يتكلم و يقول ان الله اعطي المسيح كل سلطان.. ثم يعود يقول اذن السلطان من الله...
يقرأ الكلام و يفهم نصفه فقط.. و يتحدث عن النصف الاخر..
عجبت لك يا زمن..
سؤال لك عزيزي المسلم.. هل قرأت النص؟؟؟؟
يقول اعطي للسيد المسيح كل سلطان ....ليس بعضه .. بل كل سلطان.. هل قرأتها؟؟؟ و المصيبة انك تستشهد بهذا النص و تعتقد انه في صفك..
من من البشر اعطي له كل سلطان؟؟؟ من من البشر اعطي سلطانا مطلق؟؟
هل تعرف ما معني سلطان مطلق؟؟؟
معني هذا النص هو : 
بحسب فهمك: الله اشرك بشر معه في السلطان.
فأذا كان هذا المعني يستقيم في فهمك.. اذن فأنت هو من يشرك بالله..
و اذا كان المعني ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. اي لا يوجد شرك لانه لم يشرك اخر في السلطان بل سلطانه هو و اعطي لنفسه الحق ان يستخدم هذا السلطان فلماذا تجادل اذن؟؟؟

*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*العضو الاقرب قاعد يقتبس نصوص مختاره على مزاجة ليوهم نفسه بان المسيح ليس هو الله !!!*



> يقول المسيح عليه السلام سائلا الرجل اتؤمن بابن الله ولم يقل الله فيستفسر الرجل من هو يا سيدى اى ابن الله فاجاب المسيح قد رايت هو الذى يتكلم معك هو هو اى ابن الله فاين الدليل على انه الله فى هذه النصوص



*وكيف عرف الرجل ان المسيح هو المقصود بالايه مع العلم ان الجميع ابناء الله ومن ضمنهم الرجل الذي كان يكلمه المسيح ؟!

اقرأ :

لو 20: 36	اذ لا يستطيعون ان يموتوا ايضا لانهم مثل الملائكة وهم ابناء الله اذ هم ابناء القيامة.

يو 11: 52	وليس عن الامة فقط بل ليجمع ابناء الله المتفرقين الى واحد

مز 29: 1	مزمور لداود.قدموا للرب يا ابناء الله قدموا للرب مجدا وعزّا.

مز 89: 6	لانه من في السماء يعادل الرب.من يشبه الرب بين ابناء الله.*



> لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
> 39 وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.
> المسيح عليه السلام يقررفى هذا النص انه لا يعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الله الذى ارسله



*يظهر انك لا ترتدي نظارتك !!!!!!!!!

الم تقرأ النص الذي نسخته ماذا يقول ؟!

لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

كيف نزل من السماء ؟!

هل هنالك انبياء ينزلون من السماء ؟!*



> هذا هو النص كاملا المتحدث هو المسيح قال ايها الاب قد اتت الساعه مجد ابنك اى المسيح ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
> اذ اعطيته اى ان الاب اعطى الابن سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطى حياة ابديه لكل من اعطيته .
> اذا هذا السلطان وهذه القدره التى منحت للمسيح عليه السلام مستمده من الله . النص واضح وصريح



*وهل اب المسيح هو ابونا نفسه ؟!

اقرأ التفريق بين اب المسيح وابونا .. بين اله المسيح والهنا :

يو 20: 17	قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي.ولكن اذهبي الى اخوتي وقولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم.

الم تسأل نفسك لماذا فرق المسيح بين ابوه وابونا .. بين الهه والهنا ؟!

والا المهم القص واللصق وخلاص ؟!

ثم الا تلاحظ ان المسيح كان يتحدث بصفته انسان وليس اله شابهنا في كل شي كما يقول الكتاب ؟!

والا المهم القص واللصق ؟!*



> وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.
> من المتحدث اليس هو المسيح ومن المخاطب اليس هو الله .



*لماذا لا تخبرنا كيف ارسله ؟!

والا المهم القص واللصق وخلاص ؟!

ثم الم تلاحظ قول المسيح :

أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ
*



> ماذا قال الجمع الذى راى الايات قالوا هذا بالحقيقه هو النبى
> هذا بالحقيقه وليس الكذب الحقيقه الواضحه وضوح الشمس فى وضح النهار انه النبى وليس الله .



*يا راجل !!!!!!!!!!!!!

طيب وما رائك بهذا :

لو 2: 11	انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب.

هاااااا ما رائك بشهاده الملائكة انه هو الرب ؟!

اقرأ ايضا :

مر 15: 39	ولما رأى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله انه صرخ هكذا واسلم الروح قال حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله.

لو 4: 41	وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله.فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح

يو 1: 34	وانا قد رأيت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن الله

يو 6: 69	ونحن قد آمنّا وعرفنا انك انت المسيح ابن الله الحي.

هل تعرف عباره "ابن الله" والا بس تعرف القص واللصق والفلسفه الفارغه ؟!

اقرأ ايضا :

مت 7: 22	كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة.

باي صفة سيقولون له يارب ؟!

وباي صفة سيعملون المعجزات باسمه ؟!

وماذا عن قول توما للمسيح :

يو 20: 28	اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي.*



> النصوص واضحه وبينه وتبين ان المسيح نبى مرسل وليس اله .
> مع تحياتى



*يا راجل ؟!!!!!!!!!!

خلصت خلاص !

والان اصمت وتعلم ان المسيح هو الله نفسه :

1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 

هل قرأت يا مسلم ؟!

وكان الكلمه الله ؟!

والان اقرأ وتعلم كيف ان الكلمة هو المسيح نفسه الذي هو الله :

رؤ 19: 13	وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.

1 يو 5: 7	فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.

هااااااا لسه مش مقتنع ؟!

طيب ناخذ غيرها ..

اسم القدوس على من يطلق يا مسلم ؟!

اقرأ :

هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ 

يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ 

اذن القدوس هو الله اليس كذلك وهذا ما يقوله قرانك ؟!

حسنا اقرأ :

لو 1: 35	فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.

مر 1: 24	قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري.أتيت لتهلكنا.انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله.

هااااااا لسه برضه ؟!

طيب ناخذ ثاني :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)

{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)

من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟
انه المسيح
وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والان من هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟

اقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ من فعل وصنع داعيا الاجيال من البدء . انا الرب الاول ومع الآخرين انا هو } ( اشعيا 4:41)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

والآن .. بما ان الرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل هو " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

وبما ان الله يرسل الملائكة فالمسيح ايضاً يرسل الملائكة وهم " ملائكته "!

{ هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)

وفي نفس الاصحاح نرى بان اله الانبياء القديسين هذا اسمه يسوع !

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)

والان لو لقيت مسلماً يكتب ويؤلف ويدعو لنفسه قائلاً :

        " انا هو الرحمن الرحيم وانا مالك يوم الدين ومن يحيي ويميت , ورب الملائكة والعرش, والحي القيوم ولي الجلال والاكرام " !

افلن تحاكموه بتهمة الكفر وادعاء الالوهية ؟!
وبانه يدعي لنفسه بأنه هو الله ؟!

هااااااا لسه مش مقتنع ؟!

طيب ناخذ ثاتي ..

قال عنه الانجيل :

{ فيه قد خلق الكل } !
{ به كل شيء كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان } 

برضه مش مقتنع ؟!

طيب ناخذ ثاني :

{ وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأصعد الى السماء . فسجدوا له ورجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم .}( لوقا 52:24)

كلمة " سجدوا " له هنا تعني باليونانية حرفياً : عبدوه !!!

بمعنى ان تلاميذه الاطهار قد قدموا له العبادة ..
وهي ذات العبادة التي تقدم لله !

فكلمة " سجدوا " هي باليونانية :

proskunew
proskuneo

والنص باليونانية والانجليزية هو هكذا :

        52 kai autoi proskunhsanteV auton upestreyan eiV ierousalhm **** caraV megalhV

        24:52 And they worshipped him, and returned to Jerusalem with great joy:

وهذه الكلمة ... تطلق على عبادة الله !

وهذا مثال من سفر الرؤيا :

        16 kai oi eikosi kai tessareV presbuteroi oi enwpion tou qeou kaqhmenoi epi touV qronouV autwn epesan epi ta proswpa autwn kai prosekunhsan tw qew

        { والاربعة والعشرون شيخا الجالسون امام الله على عروشهم خروا على
        وجوههم وسجدوا للّه }

        11:16 And the four and twenty elders, which sat before God on their seats, fell upon their faces, and worshipped God,

فالعبادة المقدمة للمسيح ..
هي ذاتها المقدمة لله !

وذات الكلمة المستخدمة في الانجيل باصله اليوناني ..

proskunew

هل اكتفيت ام تريد المزيد ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد اية مهمه جدا ايضا و هي(
1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان لدى الله والكلمة هو الله. 
2 كان في البدء لدى الله. 
3 به كان كل شيء وبدونه ما كان شيء مما كان. 
4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة نور الناس)
الترجمه اليسوعيه


(1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.)

ترجمه السميث فاندايك


افتكر دي اهم حاجه

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يوجد اية مهمه جدا ايضا و هي(
> 1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان لدى الله والكلمة هو الله.
> 2 كان في البدء لدى الله.
> 3 به كان كل شيء وبدونه ما كان شيء مما كان.
> ...


 
الاثباتات عن الوهية السيد السميح في الكتاب المقدس عديدة واكثر من ان تحصى وتعد .

لكن المسلم دائما يطلب الدليل من كلام المسيح فقط ، وحيث ان الدليل متوفر ايضا ، فنحن نجيب المسلم بما يطلبه حتى تنتفي حجته ، ولكن كما ترين ، هو يأتي بايات تثبت الناسوت معتقدا ان هذا ينفي اللاهوت .

يعني ببساطة ، اذا قلت لانسان انا طبيب ومهندس ، فيأتي لي بشهادات تثبت انني مهندس ، وشهادة زملائي المهندسين الذي يشهدون انني اعمل مهند ،  فهل هذا ينفي انني طبيب ؟؟؟

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، هات عشرة ايات تثبت الناسوت ، ساوافقك واساعادك في مئات اخرى لم تكتبها انت ، ولكن هل نفي اللاهوت يكون باثبات الناسوت ؟؟؟

هذا ما لايفهمه المسلم ، حتى يعطي نفسه فرصة للجلوس والقراءة بفهم وبطلب معونة الله الذي انار وينير بصائر الكثيرين كل يوم ،له المجد الدائم الى ابد الابدين .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

هوا اصل عقيده ان الله تجسد للانسان دي تمخول المخخخخخخخخخخخ بجد و تشل العقل مش بقول انها ضد العقل لا العقل بيقف قدامها عاجز اوي

صحيح اي ملحد مناه انه يشوف ربنا و عايز ادله دامغه لان الملحد في عقله حاسس سوري سوري انه بيعبد شئ خفي و عمالين يقولوا له بص في الكون و اتامل

طبعا مش كفايه

مش كدا

بس لمل اتجسد للانسان ......محدش صدق

حتي انا نفسي بقعد يا لهوي يعني عاش وسط الناس دي و اكل و شرب و عرفوه التلاميذ كمان

فوق العقل جدا و ازاي قدروا يتحملوا دا

انا لا اهزء كي اكون واضحه

انا فقط بدي انطباعي 

و شكرا لك اخي نيومان


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> هوا اصل عقيده ان الله تجسد للانسان دي تمخول المخخخخخخخخخخخ بجد و تشل العقل مش بقول انها ضد العقل لا العقل بيقف قدامها عاجز اوي
> 
> صحيح اي ملحد مناه انه يشوف ربنا و عايز ادله دامغه لان الملحد في عقله حاسس سوري سوري انه بيعبد شئ خفي و عمالين يقولوا له بص في الكون و اتامل


 
عدم التصديق راجع للخلفية الاسلامية بعض الشيء ، لان الاساطير اليونانية مثلا تستطيع ان تفهم ان الله يتجسد ( وهي لم تأتي من فراغ ، ولكن من كلام الانبياء والمتناقل من الآباء بان الله سوف يظهر في الجسد كانسان كما كان له ايضا ظهورات عديدة في العهد القديم ) ، اليهودي يستطيع ايضا تقبلها ببساطة لان النبؤات في العهد القديم تقول ان (يهوه ) سيأتي في الجسد لهيكله ، ولذلك فالانجيل كله واضح ان لم يكن اليهودي ينكر تجسد الله ، ولكنه يرفض ان يكون هو الشخص المتواضع امامه والذي اسمه يسوع المسيح ويعرف امه وابوه ( بحسب الاوراق القانونية ) .

اذا موضوع التصديق او عدمه يرجع لعدة مؤثرات ، منها الخلفية والنشأة والبيئة والتعليم السابق بحسب الكتب المقدسة وهل كان لك اطلاع عليها ام لا .

وتحياتي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلالالالالالالالالا

صح كلامك جدا

هوا التحرج من الوثنيه كمان عمل كدا للاسف 

بس حكايه ان يتصور القداماء الاله هكذا خلتني اقول اشمعني برضه دي

هل وراها سبب في العقل الباطن

رد في الجون

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> فعلالالالالالالالالا
> 
> صح كلامك جدا
> 
> ...


 
مش بس سبب في العقل الباطن 

من يقرأ اسفار التكوين الاولى ، التي تحكم قصة آدم واولاده ( بوصفهم اول البشر على الارض ) سيجد تعليم الله بذبيحة الفداء وان الخلاص من الخطية سيكون (من نسل المرأة ) وما تلى ذلك من تعليم واضح بالطوفان والفلك للنجاة وغيرها مما ذكره سفر التكوين ، يجعلنا  نفهم تقديم الذبائح الحيوانية والبشرية وفكرة تجسد الله او المخلص ابن الله ، في الافكار القديمة لاي ديانة وضعية ليست من تماما من عقله الباطن ، ولكنه يحاول تقليد او استعجال خطة الله التي اعلن تتميمها في الوقت المعين .

تذكرين طبعا انني قلت لك ان التشابه بين المسيحية والمعتقدات الاخرى راجع لكون المعتقدات الاخرى تحاول تقليد المسيحية ( التي تضرب بجذورها في اليهودية وما قبلها من ابراهيم ونوح واخنوخ وغيرهم ) وليس العكس .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اهااااااااااا يعني الوثنيين هما الي سرقوا

اصل قصه نوح و الفداء و نسل المرأه و خلق الانسان علي صوره الله و كدا مكنش ليا بيها علم بسبب الخلفيه الاسلاميه في التعليم و التي تحكي قصه اخري بالطبع

بس لما الانسان بيقع في مصيبه بيصرخ

انت جبتني هنا ليه و لزمتي ايه 

يالا ربنا ما يحطك في الموقف دا و الشعور دا ابدا

و شكرا


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا انسان مسيحى  وعايز أسأل فى النقطه ده بالذات 
لَكِنْ مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلْ هُوَ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ دَيْنُونَةً أَبَدِيَّةً». }                   





لما سألت فى النقطه ده عرفت ان التجديف على الروح القدس هو رفض عمل الله يعنى رفض التوبه وأنا حصل معايا الموضوع ده بس مش للأبد طبعا يعنى انا كنت بروح الكنيسه ومواظب وبتناول وكنت بعزف أورج فى كورال الكنيسه وكله تمام وكنت مبسوط على الآخر لغاية ما ابتدت المشاكل والهموم تكتر فوق راسى لدرجة انى قلت ( آدى اللى انا خدته من الكنيسه ليه يارب تعمل فى كده وانا برضيك طول عمرى ) ونسيت بإنى كده بقيت بعاتب ربنا زى أيوب البار ما عمل بالظبط 
ورفضت أنى أروح الكنيسه تانى وبطلت صلا وفضلت إنى أعيش الدنيا بالطول وبالعرض وكان اللى حوالى ينصحنى اروح الكنيسه تانى وكله هيتحل لكن كنت برفض 

والسؤال هنا : هل أنا كده جدفت على الروح القدس يعنى مش ممكن الخطيه ده تتغفر ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> أنا انسان مسيحى  وعايز أسأل فى النقطه ده بالذات
> لَكِنْ مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلْ هُوَ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ دَيْنُونَةً أَبَدِيَّةً». }
> 
> 
> ...




*التجديف على الروح القدس = رفض عمل الروح القدس الى الموت

وانت ماعملتش كدة يبقى ماعملتش تجديف على الروح القدس
*​


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

فهمت ربنا يطمن قلبك انا كنت خايف قوى من النقطه ده 
يعنى التجديف على الروح القدس يعنى رفض عمله الى الأبد بدوت تقديم توبه نهائيا  صح ولا لا ؟


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى معناه ان الواحد ينكر اصلا ان فى روح قدس بيرشده للتوبه يعنى بينكر وجود الله -- صح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى ماهر يؤنس​


> فهمت ربنا يطمن قلبك انا كنت خايف قوى من النقطه ده
> يعنى التجديف على الروح القدس يعنى رفض عمله الى الأبد بدوت تقديم توبه نهائيا صح ولا لا ؟


نعم


> يعنى معناه ان الواحد ينكر اصلا ان فى روح قدس بيرشده للتوبه يعنى بينكر وجود الله -- صح


لأ .. طبعا
كثير من الاخوة المسلمين ينكرون وجود الروح القدس .. وكتير من الملحدين ينكرون وجود الله اصلا
ومع ذلك .. عندما يؤمنون ويعرفون الله .. 
يعترفون بمثل هذا الخطأ فى التفكير .. ويصبحون مسيحيين مؤمنين

سبقتك يا مولكا ...


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عيز أرد كمان بحاجه مهمه قوى فى الكتاب المقدس بألوهية المسيح مش عارف جت فى الموضوع ده ولا لأ وطبعا بوجهها للأخ _ متحدى ) 
تى4 :7 قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.
*تصريح قوى من المسيح بالوهيته *

اللى بيثير شك المسلمون بقى فى الكتاب المقدس هو وجود ايات فى الكتاب المقدس تثبت الوهية المسيح زى الآيه السابقه ووجود ايات تانيه تثبت انه مجرد رسول أو نبى من عند الله 

ولما سألت فى النقطه دى عرفت ان اللى موجود فيه المسلمون دلوقتى هو نفس الحيره والشك اللى كان موجود فيها الشيطان ايام المسيح لأنه كان يعلم جيدا بخطة الفداء منذ أن سمع بكلمة الله ( نسل المراه يسحق رأس الحيه ) وأنا شايف ان المسلمون لو درسوا الآيه ده كويس واللى طبعا هيقولوا عليها محرفه هيأمنوا بالمسيحيه على الفور 

نرجع لموضوعنا قولنا ان الشيطان كان فى حالة حيره مستمره بسبب شخصية المسيح وهى نفس الحيره الذى يوجد عليها المسلمون الآن 
أحيانا يعرض ذاته كإله فى ظاهرة التجلى ويصرح علانيه للشيطان لا تجرب الرب الهك ) والطبيعه يامرها فتسكت والشياطين تخرج وتصرخ وتقول ان هو إبن الله 
وأحيانا أخرى لا يرى ابليس أماه سوى إنسان عادى ياكل ويشرب وينام ويتالم ----- الخ مما يذكره المسلمون الآن وهو هو نفس الحيره التى وقع فيها اليهود ولا زالوا ينتظرون المسيح حتى الآن 
ولما سألت فى الموضوع عرفت أن المسيح ( تبارك اسمه القدوس ) أو الله الظاهر فى الجسد -لإتمام خطة فداء البشريه من خطيئة آدم  بإعتار أن لا ملاكا او نبيا او أى احد آخر يصلح لهذا الموضوع - كان يريد بلبلة الشيطان ووضعه فى حيرة دائمه وشك ابدى لحين انهاء الفداء لأن الشيطان كان يستطيع أن يجبر اليهود على عدم صلب المسيح لو تيقن لحظة واحده من انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد وسوف تكون حرب علانية بينه وبين المسيح لعدم اتمام الفداء لأنه يعرف جيدا ما معنى اتمام الفداء 

لذلك أرجو من أحبائى فى المنتدى شرح هذه المقطه لإخوتى المسلمين أكثر من ذلك وفرد موضوع مخصص لها


----------



## الاقرب (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد​ 
[quote] 
المشكلة ان المسلم يأتي بالايات التي تثبت الناسوت لربنا يسوع المسيح ويعتقد انه اتي بما ينفي اللاهوت ​ 
يا عزيزي ايماننا ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، اي اننا نؤمن بانه (انسان كامل ) ولكنه ايضا ( اله كامل ) اي انه الله متجسدا في صورة الناس ، فما تأتي به لاثبات التجسد او الناسوت لا ننكره ونوافق عليه ولكن نفي اللاهوت يكون باثباتات اخرى لم تتفضل بها 
[/quote]
اذا نحن نتفق على انه كان انسان امام الناس والذين امنوا به على انه نبى وانه رسول ممن عاصروه هم مؤمنون لانه لم ينكر عليهم هذا الايمان .
وانت تؤمن بانه كان انسان كامل . وكل مسيحى مؤمن يؤمن انه انسان كامل .
هنا التساؤل . 
لماذا لم يبين لهم المسيح انه اله وتركهم يؤمنون بانه انسان نبى ورسول ؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح اخفى حقيقته انه اله واظهر نفسه على انه انسان .
هل الله ينتحل شخصية من هو اقل منه نبى او رسول {انسان كامل }؟؟؟؟؟
وانت تؤمن بانه انسان كامل وجرت عليه كل قوانين البشر . من اكل وشرب ونمو وضعف وقهر وجرت عليه كل ما يعترى البشر !!!!!!
ما مصير الناس الذين راوه على هذا وامنوا انه انسان نبى ورسول ؟
هل هم مؤمنون ام غير مؤمنون ؟​ 
[quote]استغرب من المسلم الذي يستخدم النصوص مقتطعة عمدا ثم يسأل بكل بلاهة و يقول ما هذا؟؟
هل تعتقد انك بذلك تقدر ان تخدع القارئ؟؟
[/quote]
يا سيدى انا لم اقطع نص عمدا كما تدعى بل جئت بالنصوص كاملة المعنى واتحدى ان تاتى بنص قد اقتطعته لتغيير المعنى . لا تدعى على غير الحقيقه . وانا لم اسال ببلاهه ولكن بعلم القارىء يستطيع ان يميز بين الحقيقه والخداع لان الله وهب الناس جميعا عقول لتفهم بها وتميز بين الامرين .
[quote]
استغرب من منطق المسلم في التفكير فهو يتكلم و يقول ان الله اعطي المسيح كل سلطان.. ثم يعود يقول اذن السلطان من الله...
يقرأ الكلام و يفهم نصفه فقط.. و يتحدث عن النصف الاخر..
عجبت لك يا زمن..
سؤال لك عزيزي المسلم.. هل قرأت النص؟؟؟؟
يقول اعطي للسيد المسيح كل سلطان ....ليس بعضه .. بل كل سلطان.. هل قرأتها؟؟؟ و المصيبة انك تستشهد بهذا النص و تعتقد انه في صفك..
من من البشر اعطي له كل سلطان؟؟؟ من من البشر اعطي سلطانا مطلق؟؟
هل تعرف ما معني سلطان مطلق؟؟؟
معني هذا النص هو 
بحسب فهمك: الله اشرك بشر معه في السلطان.
فأذا كان هذا المعني يستقيم في فهمك.. اذن فأنت هو من يشرك بالله..
و اذا كان المعني ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. اي لا يوجد شرك لانه لم يشرك اخر في السلطان بل سلطانه هو و اعطي لنفسه الحق ان يستخدم هذا السلطان فلماذا تجادل اذن؟؟؟​ 
[/quote]
نحن اكدنا اننا نؤمن بان الله قادر على كل شىء وقدرته غير محدوده وانه يمنح من عباده الذين اصطفاهم من قدرته ما يؤيدهم من معجزات امام الناس ليقيم عليهم الحجه ولا يستطيعوا انكار هذه الايات ليؤمن من يؤمن ويكفر من يكفر عن بينه .
الذين راو الايات بام راسهم قالوا انه نبى لم يقل واحد منهم انه اله .ولم ينكر هذا المسيح او من تبعه .
لماذا هل هذا هو الايمان الصحيح ؟
وانت تسالنى من من البشر اعطى له كل سلطان ؟ وهذا منطق معكوس لان الانبياء جميعا اعطى لهم الله قدرات 
ولكن كل نبى حسب رسالته وحسب البيئه التى ارسل فيها ....فلا يصح ان نقارن بين الانبياء فكلهم صنعوا معجزاتهم بقدرة الله وليست قدرتهم هم .فهل اشرك الله جميع انبيائه فى سلطانه ؟؟؟؟؟​ 
_[quote]لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي[/quote]_
الملائكه من مخلوقات الله وتنزل من السماء فهذا ليس دليل على شىء .
هذا النص يبين ان هناك مشيئتين مشيئة الذى يعمل وهو المسيح عليهالسلام ومشيئة الذى ارسله وهو الله . ومشيئة الله لايحدها شىء .
لماذا لم يقل المسيح انه نزل من السماء ليعمل مشيئته . حتى يعلم السامع 
انه هو صاحب المشيئه ؟؟؟؟؟
[quote] 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي!» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ.
17 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ».
[/quote]
هل كانت مريم مؤمنه ام غير مؤمنه . ماذا قالت مريم المؤمنه عندما راته قالت يا معلم ولم تقل ياالهى ؟؟؟
اما ادعائك ان قوله ابى وابيكم والهى والهكم تعنى ان ابى غير ابيكم والهى غير الهكم فانت تثبت ان هناك الهين 
فى السماء وليس واحدا . ام ان المترجمون قد اخطأو فى جميع النصوص .
[quote] 
أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ
[/quote]
اكمل النص لكى يتضح المعنى للقارىء انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك هل كان المسيح يحدث نفسه .
ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته {انت ياالله الذى ارسلته } المسيح يخاطب الله 
والتاء تاء المخاطب وهو الله .
انت الذى يقطع النصوص لكى تفهم على غير معناها .
[quote] «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟
23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
[/quote]
هذا هو النص الكامل ليس كل من يقول لى يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السماوات لماذا ؟
اليسوا امنوا انهربهم !!!!!!!!
بل الذى يفعل ارادة ابى ....الذى هو اله الجميع . 
حتى من يقول يارب يارب باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين و......فماذا يقول لهم المسيح عليه السلام انى لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عنى يافاعلى الاثم فمن هؤلاء الذين امنوا وصنعوا كل هذه الاشياء باسمه وسيتبرأ منهم ...اليسوا الذين اعتقدوا انه الله ...​ 
[quote] 
باي صفة سيقولون له يارب ؟!​ 
وباي صفة سيعملون المعجزات باسمه ؟!
[/quote]
المسيح سيتبرأ من الذين سيقلون له يارب يارب . الكذبه سيصنعون المعجزات فالمعجزه ليست دليل صحة العقيده والايمان .
[quote] 
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 
[/quote]
انا اريدك ان تشرح هذا النص الذى تعتمد عليه فى ادعائك .فى البدء كان الكلمه .والكلمه كان عند الله . وكان الله الكلمه .ثلاث جمل عند شرحك لها 
سنرى هل هى تؤيد رايك ام لا .
[quote]رؤ 19: 13 وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.
[/quote]
هناك فرق بين الله ذاته وكلمة الله .
سانتظر الرد على 
مع تحياتى للجميع ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> اذا نحن نتفق على انه كان انسان امام الناس والذين امنوا به على انه نبى وانه رسول ممن عاصروه هم مؤمنون لانه لم ينكر عليهم هذا الايمان .​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تعالي بس رايح فين ، ليس بكثرة الكلام ، نحن لا نقيس بالشبر ولا بالكيلو .

اين المسيح ترك التلاميذ يعتقدون انه انسان فقط ؟؟؟

انظر الى اعتراف توما وكيف طوبه المسيح 

(اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي.29 قال له يسوع لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت.طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا)
(يوحنا 20: 28 - 29)

وهذا اعتراف بقية التلاميذ :
(واما الاحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا الى الجليل الى الجبل حيث امرهم يسوع.17 ولما رأوه سجدوا له ولكن بعضهم شكّوا. 18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين)
(متى 28 : 16 - 20)

سؤال : لماذا سجدوا ، والذين شكّوا في ماذا كان الشك ؟ وكيف يكون انسان معنا كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر ؟؟

وهذا اعتراف يوحنا
(في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله...والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا)
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

(ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.)
(1 يوحنا 5: 20 ) 
(راجع البقية في سفر الرؤيا ) وابسطها 
(فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت.)
(رؤيا 1: 17 - 18)

وايضا :
(ولهم -اي اليهود- الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين)
(روميه 5: 9)

وايضا :
(ولكن ان كنت ابطىء فلكي تعلم كيف يجب ان تتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي عمود الحق وقاعدته.16 وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد)
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 15 - 16)

(منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح)
(تيطس 2: 13)

(فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا 6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه 7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. 8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم 10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض 11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب) 
(فيليبي 2: 5 - 11)
 
وهذا اعتراف اعدائه :

(اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.)
(يوحنا 10 : 33)

(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 18)

والاكثر من ذلك قلت لك (قبول المسيح سجود الشكر والعبادة له ) وهو الذي قال (للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) هذا معناه انه المعنى بالسجود والشكر ، وعدم انكاره للسجود وقبوله له هو اعترافا ضمنيا وصريحا بلاهوته .


اعتقد ان كل هذا كاف لهدم نقطتك الاساسية ، زعمك ان المسيح لم يعلن عن لاهوته ، وما بني على باطل فهو باطل ، لاحاجة للرد على باقي مداخلتك ، ولكن مرة اخرى اقولها لك يا عزيزي ، لا تتعب نفسك 

*نفي اللاهوت لا يكون باثبات الناسوت *
*هات ما ينفي اللاهوت ، وهذا ما لن تستطيعه *
*حاولوا قبلك 1400 سنة ولم يفلحوا *​


----------



## مصطفى بدر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير وسعاده


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وانت بخير وسعاده يا استاذ مصطفى 
سكرا على اللفته الجميله من سيادتكم


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

فى موضوع الوهية المسيح ده وطبعا الموضوع الفرعى له هو موضوع الصلب
واحده متنصره الحقيقه سألت سؤال ذكى جدا لنفسها كان سببا اساسيا فى تنصرها 
السؤال هو : لماذ شبه الله لليهود بأن المصلوب هو  السيد المسيح بينما لم يكن على الصليب سوى شخص آخر 
وكانت ترد على نفسها بإجابات : 1-ما ذنب الشخص الذى صلب يدلا من السيد المسيح 
2- هل الله لم يقدر أن يفدى السيد المسيح سوى بموضوع الشبهه هذا يعنى خداع الناس ( الله خدع الناس : شئ غريب ) 
3- اذا كان المصلوب لم يكن المسيح فأين ذهب المسيح فى هذا الوقت ولماذا لم يظهر لمدة 3 ايام فى اسرائيل كلها وهى فترة دفنه 
4- أى شخص عادى هذا يكون على الصليب وتغيب الشمش من أجله وهى فى عز قوتها وتتزلزل الأرض وترعد السماء الخ 
5- الم يكن الله قادر أن يرفع المسيح بدل من ان يشبه لهم 
وكانت هذه الاسئله طريقها الى الايمان


----------



## الاقرب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد​ 





> تعالي بس رايح فين ، ليس بكثرة الكلام ، نحن لا نقيس بالشبر ولا بالكيلو .​
> 
> اين المسيح ترك التلاميذ يعتقدون انه انسان فقط ؟؟؟ ​
> 
> ...






استاذ نيومان انا لا احب الاطاله ولكنى اختصر قدر الامكان ولكن بشرط الايخل بالموضوع فعندى من النصوص اكثر مما ذكرته ولم اورده لك .​ 
يا رجل انا اوردت لك الادله على انه انسان وانه بشر ولم ينكر المسيح على الذين امنوا به كبشر ونبى ولم ينكر عليهم احد ممن امنوا بالمسيح عليه السلام . ​
فاين الاجابه على هذه النصوص .
والذين قبضوا عليه وكبلوه هل كانوا يروه انسان ام اله .؟؟
والذين اهانوه وعذبوه وصلبوه هل كانوا يروه انسان ام اله .؟؟
والرؤيه بالعين اكبر دليل على اى شىء فهل يكذبون اعينهم .
انه بشر تسرى عليه كل احكام البشر كما قلنا من نمو واكل وشرب وضعف وقوه والتحدث . 
لو انه اثبت لهم انه اله ما كان لهم ان يفعلوا ما فعلوه . 
ثم ما مصير هؤلاء الذين راوه انسان وامنوا به كنبى ورسول وماتوا على ذلك ؟؟؟
وما مصير من تبعهم فى هذا الايمان من ابنائهم واتباعهم .؟؟؟
وحتى يومنا هذا هناك من طوائف المسيحيين من يؤمن بانه رسول نبى وليس اله .
الله جل شانه العظيم القادر المقتدر الذى بيده ملكوت السماوات والارض .
المنزه عن كل نقص يخدع الناس ويمثل عليهم دور انسان ويتقن الدور لدرجة انه لايدافع عن نفسه امامهم . لانه لو كان اله ماسمح لهؤلاء الخلق من عبيده الكفره ان يفعلوا به ما فعلوه .ان ضعفه بين ايديهم جعلهم لم يشكوا لحظه انه ليس بشرا .
الله العلى القدير يمنح انبيائه القدرة ويمنحهم ايات بينه ليثبتوا انهم انبياء مرسلون من قبل الله وهم يصرحون لقومهم انهم انبياء ولم يخفوا عن قومهم هذه الحقيقه ليؤمن من امن عن بينه ويكفر من كفر عن بينه .
فهل ياتى الله الى هذا العالم ويخفى حقيقته ولم يصرح بها ثم يحاسب الناس على انهم لم يؤمنوا به .؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ان السجود لا يعنى انهم امنوا به كاله فقد سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف .
ثانيا اذا كان كما تدعى ان توما والاحد عشر تلميذا امنوا انه الله فلماذا لم ينكروا على الذين راو الايات وامنوا انه نبى .
الله يصنع المعجزات لكى يؤمن الناس به انه نبى .!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كيف ....... اذا الله يخدع الناس ويغرر بهم .....!!!!!!!!!!
لكى يدخلهم النار .....!!!!!!!
اى اله هذا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما ما يتعلق بشك التلاميذ فان شكهم فى انه المسيح . {لماذا شكوا } لان الذى راوه كان مختلف عن الذى عرفوه فحسب ايماننا نحن المسلمين انه شبه لهم . 
اما ما اوردته انت من نصوص لاثبات رايك فهذه روايات من رسائل بولس وهى كتبت بعد رفع المسيح عليه السلام وهنا ليس مجال التحدث عنها .
كنت اتوقع ردا على كل ما اوردته من نصوص وانا فى انتظار الرد .​










> نفي اللاهوت لا يكون باثبات الناسوت ​
> 
> 
> هات ما ينفي اللاهوت ، وهذا ما لن تستطيعه ​
> ...







عند استدلالى على انه اى المسيح عليه السلام انسان وانه نبى ورسول كان بايات من الانجيل والايات صريحه وواضحه وفى الحقيقه انه يكفى اثبات الناسوت لنفى الاهوت لماذا لان العقل الذى منحه الله للناس والذى سيحاسبهم عليه يستحيل فيه ان يجتمع الاثنين ويستحيل فيه ان يكون الله قد انتحل شخصية انسان وهو من مخلوقاته ويمثل هذا الدور .​ 



ثم ان ما اوردته من نصوص لاثبات ا لوهية المسيح يتعارض مع ما اورته انا من نصوص تثبت انه انسان .اذا الانجيل فيه تناقض ​ 



بين الايات التى تثبت انه انسان والايات التى تثبت انه اله ​ 



اذا لو كان من عند الله ما كان فيه اختلاف .​ 


واخيرا اختم بهذا النص الجميل الواضح البين ​ 
يوحنا إصحاح 13 عدد 16 ​
((الحق الحق أقول لكم:
إنه ليس عبد أعظم من سيده، 
ولا رسول أعظم من مرسله)) 
هذه هى الحقيقه المسيح يقرر انه لايمكن للعبد المخلوق ان يكون اعظم من خالقه .
ولا الرسول {وقد زكرنا نصوص كثيره يقول فيها المسيح انه رسول .} اعظم من الذى ارسله وهو الله عز وجل . 
هل بعد هذا بيان وانتم سويتم بين الرسول والمرسل .بل جعلتم الرسول هو المرسل .​


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> يا رجل انا اوردت لك الادله على انه انسان وانه بشر ولم ينكر المسيح على الذين امنوا به كبشر ونبى ولم ينكر عليهم احد ممن امنوا بالمسيح عليه السلام . ​


 
*يا حاج ، هل تقرأ اللغة العربية ام اكتب لك بأي لغة لتفهم ؟؟؟*

*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*نؤمن ان اعلان الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح انه اله كامل وانسان كامل *
*اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت *
*نفي اللاهوت له قواعد وشروط اخرى لم تذكر واحدة منها .*




> الله جل شانه العظيم القادر المقتدر الذى بيده ملكوت السماوات والارض .
> المنزه عن كل نقص يخدع الناس ويمثل عليهم دور انسان ويتقن الدور لدرجة انه لايدافع عن نفسه امامهم . لانه لو كان اله ماسمح لهؤلاء الخلق من عبيده الكفره ان يفعلوا به ما فعلوه .ان ضعفه بين ايديهم جعلهم لم يشكوا لحظه انه ليس بشرا .​


 
*يا عزيزي :*
*الله لم يخدع البشر بالتجسد ، لان النبؤات في العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء ان الله سوف يظهر في الجسد مولودا من عذراء في مدينة بيت لحم .*​ 
*كونك تجهل هذه النبؤات فهو ليس دليل على ان الله لم يقلها ، او انها دليل على صحة فهمك الذي كتبته سابقا .*​ 



> الله العلى القدير يمنح انبيائه القدرة ويمنحهم ايات بينه ليثبتوا انهم انبياء مرسلون من قبل الله وهم يصرحون لقومهم انهم انبياء ولم يخفوا عن قومهم هذه الحقيقه ليؤمن من امن عن بينه ويكفر من كفر عن بينه .​
> فهل ياتى الله الى هذا العالم ويخفى حقيقته ولم يصرح بها ثم يحاسب الناس على انهم لم يؤمنوا به .؟؟؟؟؟​


 
*لقد كتبت لك ما يثبت ان السيد المسيح لم يخدع احد واظهر لاهوته وفهمه اعدائه وتلاميذه .*
*فلماذا تكرر اكذوبتك انه المسيح اخفى الحقيقة ؟؟؟*​ 


> ثم ان السجود لا يعنى انهم امنوا به كاله فقد سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف .​


*صحيح ان اخوة يوسف سجدوا له ، ولكن في ذلك الزمان كان هناك سجود الاحترام للملوك ولمن هم في سلطة ، ولكن ذلك كان قبل نزول الناموس ( موسى جاء بعد يوسف ) وهو الذي قال عن الله ( خروج 20: 1 -5) ، وهو التقرير الذي قاله السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد) (لوقا 4: 8)(متى 4: 10) *
*السؤال الان ، لماذا قبل المسيح السجود في العهد الجديد ، بينما رفضه بولس وبطرس والتلاميذ والملائكة ؟؟؟*​ 



> ثانيا اذا كان كما تدعى ان توما والاحد عشر تلميذا امنوا انه الله فلماذا لم ينكروا على الذين راو الايات وامنوا انه نبى .
> الله يصنع المعجزات لكى يؤمن الناس به انه نبى .!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كيف ....... اذا الله يخدع الناس ويغرر بهم .....!!!!!!!!!!
> لكى يدخلهم النار .....!!!!!!!
> اى اله هذا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
*اين دليلك ان توما والتلاميذ لم يكرزوا بالمسيح انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، الم تقرأ كمية الايات التي وضعتها لك .*
*لماذا تكذب وتدلس على الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*​




> اما ما يتعلق بشك التلاميذ فان شكهم فى انه المسيح . {لماذا شكوا } لان الذى راوه كان مختلف عن الذى عرفوه فحسب ايماننا نحن المسلمين انه شبه لهم . ​


 
*وهل الشك في انه المسيح يجعل البعض يسجد والبعض يشك في ان يسجد ؟؟؟*
*لقد قلنا ان اليهود (كما ظهر في العهد الجديد ) يعرفون جيدا ان السجود هو لله الواحد فقط ، فسجود البعض للمسيح كان فهما واعترافا منهم بان المسيح هو الله ، الباقي صدق وآمن بعد حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين (راجع اعمال الرسل 2) *​


 


> اما ما اوردته انت من نصوص لاثبات رايك فهذه روايات من رسائل بولس وهى كتبت بعد رفع المسيح عليه السلام وهنا ليس مجال التحدث عنها .​
> 
> 
> كنت اتوقع ردا على كل ما اوردته من نصوص وانا فى انتظار الرد .​


 

*يا عزيزي : نحن لسنا في موضوع تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، نحن في موضوع اثبات لاهوت السيد المسيح بما جاء في الانجيل فليس لك الاعتراض عن ان اقتبس باي جزء من الكتاب المقدس *​ 


*واضح ان الدليل كان صاعقا لك للدرجة التي لم تستطع ان ترد عليه سوى بهذا اللف والدوران وتحويل الموضوع .*​ 
*لازالت الشواهد والايات التي تثبت ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد من العهد الجديد (البشارات والرسائل والرؤيا ) موجودة امامك ولم ترد عى اي واحدة منها *​ 







> ثم ان ما اوردته من نصوص لاثبات ا لوهية المسيح يتعارض مع ما اورته انا من نصوص تثبت انه انسان .اذا الانجيل فيه تناقض ​
> 
> 
> بين الايات التى تثبت انه انسان والايات التى تثبت انه اله ​
> ...


 
*يا عزيزي ، ان يقول الكتاب المقدس ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو الانسان الكامل والاله الكامل ، اين التناقض في هذا الكلام ؟؟*​ 
*واضح مرة اخرى ان حجتك بدأت في الذبول .*​ 



> واخيرا اختم بهذا النص الجميل الواضح البين ​
> 
> 
> يوحنا إصحاح 13 عدد 16 ​
> ...


 


*طريقة المسلمين المشهور في الاقتباس المبتور ، اقرأ النص في سياقه :*​ 
*( انتم تدعونني معلّما وسيّدا وحسنا تقولون لاني انا كذلك. 14 فان كنت وانا السيد والمعلّم قد غسلت ارجلكم فانتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض. 15 لاني اعطيتكم مثالا حتى كما صنعت انا بكم تصنعون انتم ايضا. 16 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه ليس عبد اعظم من سيده ولا رسول اعظم من مرسله. )*
*(يوحنا 13: 13 - 16)*​ 
*السيد المسيح هنا هو السيد الذي ارسل رسله ، والمعلم الذي ارسل تلاميذه (كل تلاميذ المسيح اسمهم رسل المسيح ) ، فهو يوجه الكلام الى التلاميذ والرسل انه اذا كان هو الاعظم فيهم الا انه اتضع وغسل ارجلهم ويطلب منهم ان يقتدوا به .*​ 
*عزيزي ، السيد المسيح ارسل التلاميذ والرسل واعطاهم سلطان اجراء المعجزات باسمه ( اي باسم المسيح ) هل هذا فعل نبي او فعل الله الظاهر في الجسد .*​

*دعني انهي حواري معك بطلبي الذي اكرره اكثر من مرة وانت لا تريد ان تفهم *​ 


*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *

*هو الانسان الكامل والاله الكامل *
*فهم تلاميذه واعدائه ان المسيح يعادل نفسه بالله *
*اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت *​




*نفي اللاهوت له قواعد وشروط اخرى لم تفعلها *​ 


*هل تستطيع ان تأتي بآية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح ( انا لست الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> يا رجل انا اوردت لك الادله على انه انسان وانه بشر ولم ينكر المسيح على الذين امنوا به كبشر ونبى ولم ينكر عليهم احد ممن امنوا بالمسيح عليه السلام .




نحن نؤمن أنه بشر...أين مشكلتك هنا؟



الاقرب قال:


> والذين قبضوا عليه وكبلوه هل كانوا يروه انسان ام اله .؟
> والذين اهانوه وعذبوه وصلبوه هل كانوا يروهانسان ام اله .؟؟




متى؟! فهم ظنوه إنساناً لكن بعد القيامة؟! أو بعد معجزاته؟!




الاقرب قال:


> والرؤيه بالعين اكبر دليل على اى شىء فهل يكذبون اعينهم




لا أتفق معك على الإطلاق...و إلا لآمن كل من رأى معجزة ما...و هو ما لم يحدث...
أحياناً يصل البشر إلى قساوة رهيبة، يكذبون فيها أعينهم...واخد لي بالك؟! 

و في الكتاب المقدس أمثلة كثيرة:
- رؤساء الكهنة عندما عرفوا بقيامته طلبوا من الجند أن يكذبوا على الناس بشأنه (بدلاً من أن يؤمنوا هم و يعلمون عامة الشعب)
- الملك أغريباس (حسب ما أتذكر الاسم) الذي رأى الساحر باريشوع يصاب بضربة العمى بمجرد كلمة من بولس و خاف جداً، و مع ذلك صرفه و لم يؤمن...

الرؤية ليست كل شيء يا عزيزي!!



الاقرب قال:


> انه بشر تسرى عليه كل احكام البشر كما قلنا من نمو واكل وشرب وضعف وقوه والتحدث .




يعني أحلف لك عشان تستريح؟! أيوة بشر...بشرررررر... إنسان كامل، ينمو و يأكل و يشرب و يجوع و يتألم و ...




الاقرب قال:


> لو انه اثبت لهم انه اله ما كان لهم ان يفعلوا ما فعلوه.




حقاً؟! لا يا عزيزي...الجموع رأت معجزاته...منهم من آمن، و منهم من قال: "به شيطان"




الاقرب قال:


> ثم ما مصير هؤلاء الذين راوه انسان وامنوا به كنبى ورسول وماتوا على ذلك ؟؟؟





الاقرب قال:


> وما مصير من تبعهم فى هذا الايمان من ابنائهم واتباعهم .؟؟؟




الله أعلم بكل واحد و ما قدر ما أعلن له...هو سيحاسب كل واحد بعدل...
لن تكون أرحم من الله على خليقته (اسأل نفسك نفس السؤال: ماذا عمن ولدوا على الإيمان بالثالوث و ماتوا على ذلك، قبل أن يأتيهم الإسلام بسيوفه، آسف بقرآنه)




الاقرب قال:


> وحتى يومنا هذا هناك من طوائف المسيحيين من يؤمن بانه رسول نبى وليس اله




مين دول يا مرسي؟!





الاقرب قال:


> المنزه عن كل نقص يخدع الناس ويمثل عليهم دور انسان ويتقن الدور لدرجة انه لايدافع عن نفسه امامهم . لانه لو كان اله ماسمح لهؤلاء الخلق من عبيده الكفره ان يفعلوا به ما فعلوه .ان ضعفه بين ايديهم جعلهم لم يشكوا لحظه انه ليس بشرا




مش هاتبطلوا تحطوا نفسكم في المواقف البايخة دي؟!
انت فاهم انه كان زهقان في السما من طول القعدة قالك أنزل أتفسح شوية؟! و لا مثلاً بيتسلى فقالك أخدع الناس؟!!

لو هنتكلم على الخداع و التمثيل بقى..تعالى:
لا يا عزيزي...ليس هذا إله الإسلام، الذي يترك كتبه لعبة في أيدي الناس، فتنة لهم...
يسيبهم يحرفوا فيها و بعد كده يجيب أحفادهم يقول لهم: ما آمنتوش ليه؟!

أو الذي يختار أنبيائه عبثاً، و على الناس أن تصدق أن "إنساناً" بأوصاف عجيبة هو نبيه...و لن أخوض في صفاته...

لا يا عزيزي...لا نتحدث عن الإله المضل، الضار، المكار الذي تعرفه...

اذهب أولاً، و اقرأ لماذا تجسد ثم اسأل الأسئلة...
قال خداع قال!




الاقرب قال:


> الله العلى القدير





الاقرب قال:


> يمنح انبيائه القدرة ويمنحهم ايات بينه ليثبتوا انهم انبياء مرسلون من قبل الله وهم يصرحون لقومهم انهم انبياء ولم يخفوا عن قومهم هذه الحقيقه ليؤمن من امن عن بينه ويكفر من كفر عن بينه .





الاقرب قال:


> [/color]





الاقرب قال:


> فهل ياتى الله الى هذا العالم ويخفى حقيقته ولم يصرح بها ثم يحاسب الناس على انهم لم يؤمنوا به .؟؟؟؟؟
> ثم ان السجود لا يعنى انهم امنوا به كاله فقد سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف .
> ثانيا اذا كان كما تدعى ان توما والاحد عشر تلميذا امنوا انه الله فلماذا لم ينكروا على الذين راو الايات وامنوا انه نبى .
> الله يصنع المعجزات لكى يؤمن الناس به انه نبى .!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




المسيح عمل معجزات أكثر من أي أحد!!
اقرأ آخر آيات في إنجيل يوحنا و أنت تعرف:

"إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم كله يسع الكتب المكتوبة"





الاقرب قال:


> عند استدلالى على انه اى المسيح عليه السلام انسان وانه نبى ورسول كان بايات من الانجيل والايات صريحه وواضحه




طب بجد إنسان...لو مش سامع أقولها لك إنسان...

للمرة ال2934867329567 إنسااااااان!





الاقرب قال:


> وفى الحقيقه انه يكفى اثبات الناسوت لنفى الاهوت


 
لا يا راجل؟! و ده على أساس إيه بقى؟! عقلك الصغير المحدود؟!





الاقرب قال:


> لماذا لان العقل الذى منحه الله للناس والذى سيحاسبهم عليه يستحيل فيه ان يجتمع الاثنين ويستحيل فيه ان يكون الله قد انتحل شخصية انسان وهو من مخلوقاته ويمثل هذا الدور




فعلاً سيحاسبك الله على عقلك الذي أهدرته!

طب الملائكة المخلوقة أرواح...و الله نفسه روح...اشمعنى دي مازعلتكش؟!
ثم الا يستطيع أن يتخذ جسداً؟! أهو أمر خارج قدراته؟!

شيء آخر..ما المشكلة في أن يتجسد؟! هل الجسد نجس؟!
نسيت أن إلهك مصدر للنجاسة...فهو خالق الخنزير و كل نجاسة أخرى...

أما نحن يا عزيزي...فليس الجسد نجس و لا الخنازير و لا غيره...خليقة الله طاهرة، و لذلك لا يعيبه أن يأخذ جسداً...بل زاد قداسة و مجداً في أعيننا (السبب تعرفه عندما تقرأ عن سب التجسد!)





الاقرب قال:


> ثم ان ما اوردته من نصوص لاثبات ا لوهية المسيح يتعارض مع ما اورته انا من نصوص تثبت انه انسان .اذا الانجيل فيه تناقضبين الايات التى تثبت انه انسان والايات التى تثبت انه اله اذا لو كان من عند الله ما كان فيه اختلاف .




التناقض هو في عقلك أنت...و العالم الحقيقي أكبر من عقلك بكثير...لا تنطبق عليه القواعد الطفولية التي تضعها أنت...

من قرون قليلة كان الكل يقولون أن الأرض مستوية...و أن كل نظرية تتعارض مع ذلك غير معقولة...

ليست القواعد التي تضعها أنت مطلقة...

من أسباب تخلف البلاد الإسلامية أنها لا تفصل بين المطلق و النسبي، و ذلك بسبب حشر الإسلام (نفسه، أو من أتباعه) في كل شيء...و الحياة نسبية...لا تعرف المطلق و لا الثبات...




الاقرب قال:


> واخيرا اختم بهذا النص الجميل الواضح البينيوحنا إصحاح 13 عدد 1
> ((الحق الحق أقول لكم:
> إنه ليس عبد أعظم من سيده، [/color][/size]
> ولا رسول أعظم من مرسله))




هههه...يا تحفة...اقرا بس الآية اللي بعدها 





الاقرب قال:


> هذه هى الحقيقه المسيح يقرر انه لايمكن للعبد المخلوق ان يكون اعظم من خالقه .


 
معك حق...لكن المسيح ليس مخلوق...




الاقرب قال:


> ولا الرسول {وقد زكرنا نصوص كثيره يقول فيها المسيح انه رسول .} اعظم من الذى ارسله وهو الله عز وجل .





الاقرب قال:


> هل بعد هذا بيان وانتم سويتم بين الرسول والمرسل .بل جعلتم الرسول هو المرسل .[/center]




فاتك شيء...ماذا إن كان فعلاً المرسل هو نفسه الرسول؟!
قد ترسل رسولاً ليبلغ كلامك لشخص ما...
لكن ماذا ستقول عن لسانك إن كلمته وجهاً لوجه؟!
ماذا ستقول عن عقلك الذي يحدد هذه الرسالة؟!

هل هو نفسه مثل الرسول الذي ترسله دون أن ترى المرسل إليه؟!




اقرا يا بني شوية أبوس إيدك...
مش عشان كلمتين قريتهم في موقع ربع كم تفتكر نفسك قارئ و مثقف!


----------



## انت الفادي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*انت اوردت امثلة و نصوص تثبت الناسوت عزيزي
حتي تنفي اللاهوت عليك ان تأتي بنصوص تنفي اللاهوت
فمجرد اثبات الناسوت لا يعني بالتبعية نفي للاهوت..
ابحث عن ادلة اخري و نحن في خدمتك في الشرح بس حاول قبلها اللجوء الي تفاسيرنا المعتمدة.
*



الاقرب قال:


> فاين الاجابه على هذه النصوص .
> والذين قبضوا عليه وكبلوه هل كانوا يروه انسان ام اله .؟؟
> والذين اهانوه وعذبوه وصلبوه هل كانوا يروه انسان ام اله .؟؟​



*.الذين قبضوا عليه رأو الناسوت كما رأاه كل انسان من يوم ان ولد الي ان صلب..فأين الاشكال هنا؟؟؟
انت تتكلم و كأننا ننفي انه انسان..
لا نحن لم ننفي انه انسان بل قلنا انه انسان كامل و اله كامل.
هل نكرر ام يكفيك كل هذا التكرار؟؟
انسان كامل..(حتي لو لم نلحق هذه الجملة بكلمة اله كامل فهي تكفي لاثبات لاهوته لانه لا يوجد بشر كامل لان الكمال لله وحده..)
*



الاقرب قال:


> والرؤيه بالعين اكبر دليل على اى شىء فهل يكذبون اعينهم .
> انه بشر تسرى عليه كل احكام البشر كما قلنا من نمو واكل وشرب وضعف وقوه والتحدث .
> لو انه اثبت لهم انه اله ما كان لهم ان يفعلوا ما فعلوه .


*. هذا الكلام يدينك... لان ما تؤمن انت به لم تراه بعينك و لم يراه انسان بعينه.. فأنت مثلا تؤمن بمعجزات لرسولك لم يراها بشري واحد كالاسراء و المعراج.. (هذا ليس موضوعنا)
نكرر مرة اخري 
السيد المسيح انسان كامل و اله كامل.
اما اثبات انه اله فهو اثبتها بطرق كثيرة ولكن ماذا تقول لمثل هؤلاء الناس؟؟
لديهم نبؤات العهد القديم , لديهم اقواله, لديهم اعماله..
ماذا يفعل اكثر من ذلك؟؟؟
ان يهلكهم من اجل ان يريح سيادتك؟؟؟
اذن لماذا جاء هو اصلا؟؟؟
جاء ليخلصهم و اعطاهم كل ما يحتاجه الانسان ذو العقل و الفكر و القلب السليم ليؤمن فمن لا يؤمن عندها يقول له السيد المسيح: انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان.
*



الاقرب قال:


> ثم ما مصير هؤلاء الذين راوه انسان وامنوا به كنبى ورسول وماتوا على ذلك ؟؟؟
> وما مصير من تبعهم فى هذا الايمان من ابنائهم واتباعهم .؟؟؟
> وحتى يومنا هذا هناك من طوائف المسيحيين من يؤمن بانه رسول نبى وليس اله .


*.هههههه اين هم من امنوا به كنبي؟؟
انت تخترع مواقف و اشخاص خيالية و تسألنا عنهم؟؟
عزيزي في وقت السيد المسيح كان هناك فرقتين فقط لا غير:
فرقة تؤمن بلاهوته و انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
و فرقة لا تؤمن به اطلاقا لا بلاهوته و لا بناسوته و لا بكلامه.
لا يوجد فرقة ثالثة.. 
فمن اين اتيت انت بهؤلاء الذين امنوا به علي انه نبي فقط؟؟

*



الاقرب قال:


> الله جل شانه العظيم القادر المقتدر الذى بيده ملكوت السماوات والارض .
> المنزه عن كل نقص يخدع الناس ويمثل عليهم دور انسان ويتقن الدور لدرجة انه لايدافع عن نفسه امامهم . لانه لو كان اله ماسمح لهؤلاء الخلق من عبيده الكفره ان يفعلوا به ما فعلوه .ان ضعفه بين ايديهم جعلهم لم يشكوا لحظه انه ليس بشرا .
> الله العلى القدير يمنح انبيائه القدرة ويمنحهم ايات بينه ليثبتوا انهم انبياء مرسلون من قبل الله وهم يصرحون لقومهم انهم انبياء ولم يخفوا عن قومهم هذه الحقيقه ليؤمن من امن عن بينه ويكفر من كفر عن بينه .


*. من اين اتيت بأن الله خدع الناس؟؟
اجد انك تعيش فعلا في حالة خيال فكري غريب..
فأما انك مقتنع بهذا الخيال فعلا او انك تدعي هذا الخيال.
كيف يكون الله يخدعهم و هو الذي اعطاهم مئات النبؤات في العهد القديم عن هذا التجسد و الصلب؟؟؟
هل تعلم انه يمكن فقط بدون العهد الجديد اي فقط بالعهد القديم يمكن ان تنقل احداث الميلاد , المحاكمة, الصلب و القيامة ؟؟
هل تعلم ذلك؟؟؟
اي ان الله قام بعمل و اعطاء كل ما يحتاجه الانسان كي يؤمن و لم يدخر شيئا حتي يأتي يوم الدينونة و سيحاسب الله كل انسان و يقول له انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان.

*




الاقرب قال:


> فهل ياتى الله الى هذا العالم ويخفى حقيقته ولم يصرح بها ثم
> يحاسب الناس على انهم لم يؤمنوا به .؟؟؟؟؟


*.هذا هو خيالك عزيزي.. من اين اتيت بأن الله اخفي حقيقته و قام بخداع الناس؟؟؟
ماذا يقدم لهم السيد المسيح اكثر من ذلك؟؟


*




الاقرب قال:


> ثم ان السجود لا يعنى انهم امنوا به كاله فقد سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف .
> ثانيا اذا كان كما تدعى ان توما والاحد عشر تلميذا امنوا انه الله فلماذا لم ينكروا على الذين راو الايات وامنوا انه نبى .
> الله يصنع المعجزات لكى يؤمن الناس به انه نبى .!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> كيف ....... اذا الله يخدع الناس ويغرر بهم .....!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*. يظهر في هذه الجزئيةجهلك بالكتاب المقدس فعلا..
عندما سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف.. هل كان هناك تشريع يمنع السجود لغير الله؟؟؟
انتظر منك الدليل علي ان شريعة عدم السيجود لغير الله كانت موجودة وقت يوسف.
اما سؤالك عن التلاميذ لماذا لم ينكروا علي الذين امنوا انه نبي فقط..
عزيزي.. اري انك تضع اشياء من عندك و تفرضها علينا و تريد منا ان نناقشها معك؟؟؟
امرك غريب..
اوضحت لك مسبقا.. في وقت المسيح كان هناك فرقتين فقط..
من امن بالسيد المسيح  كاالله الظاهر في الجسد.. و لمن لم يؤمن به اطلاقا..
 ولا يوجد فرقة ثالثة.. اذن فسؤالك مردود اليك.
*



الاقرب قال:


> اما ما يتعلق بشك التلاميذ فان شكهم فى انه المسيح . {لماذا شكوا } لان الذى راوه كان مختلف عن الذى عرفوه فحسب ايماننا نحن المسلمين انه شبه لهم .
> اما ما اوردته انت من نصوص لاثبات رايك فهذه روايات من رسائل بولس وهى كتبت بعد رفع المسيح عليه السلام وهنا ليس مجال التحدث عنها .
> كنت اتوقع ردا على كل ما اوردته من نصوص وانا فى انتظار الرد .




*. هذه كارثة عزيزي.. لان قرأنك أكمله و احاديث رسولك و كل علمائك لا يعرفو حتي الان ماذا حدث للسيد المسيح..
و من الغريب ان يقوم الهك بمثل هذه الخدعة بأن يلقي شبه نبي علي انسان عادي حتي يصلب و يموت هذا الانسان..
كما ان هذا يتناقض مع ايمانك عزيزي انهم رأو شخص اخر.. فهل من رأوه بعد القيامة هو السيد المسيح نفسه ام من شبه لهم فيه؟؟
:crazy_pil
* 








الاقرب قال:


> عند استدلالى على انه اى المسيح عليه السلام انسان وانه نبى ورسول كان بايات من الانجيل والايات صريحه وواضحه وفى الحقيقه انه يكفى اثبات الناسوت لنفى الاهوت لماذا لان العقل الذى منحه الله للناس والذى سيحاسبهم عليه يستحيل فيه ان يجتمع الاثنين ويستحيل فيه ان يكون الله قد انتحل شخصية انسان وهو من مخلوقاته ويمثل هذا الدور .​



*. استدلالاتك كلها تشير الي الناسوت و لا تنفي اللاهوت.. حتي تفهم اعطيك مثال صغير.. عندما اقول ان هذا الرجل هو ابي.. فهذا لا يعني انه ابي انا فقط بل يكون اب اخي ايضا.. و هذا لا يعني انه بالرغم من انه ابي لا يكون ابن لابيه الذي هو جدي..
فهمت؟؟
اذن فما اتيت انت به هو الاعلان علي انه ناسوت.. 
و هناك نصوص اخري  هي اعلان عن اللاهوت..
و هناك نصوص تربط الاثنان معا.
اذن لا تعارض و لا اي اشكال.

* 



الاقرب قال:


> ثم ان ما اوردته من نصوص لاثبات ا لوهية المسيح يتعارض مع ما اورته انا من نصوص تثبت انه انسان .اذا الانجيل فيه تناقض
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*. التعارض في فكرك انت فقط عزيزي.ز و هذه هي مشكلة المسلم.. فهو متمسك بفكرة التعارض لدرجة انه نسي معني كلمة تعارض..
التعارض عزيزي او التناقض هو ان يكون الشئ و نقيضه..
اي اقول انا انسان.. ثم اقول انا لست بأنسان..
هنا يكون التعارض... 
و لكن عندما اقول انا ابن ابي او عندما اقول انا ابن ادم.. فلا يوجد تعارض ابدا..
او عندما اقول انا ابن ابي.. فهذا لا يتعارض مع اني اب لابني.
فكوني ابن لا يتعارض مع كوني ابا في نفس الوقت..
لكن هذه بالتأكيد فلسفة يصعب عليك فهمها.
*



الاقرب قال:


> واخيرا اختم بهذا النص الجميل الواضح البين
> 
> يوحنا إصحاح 13 عدد 16
> 
> ...


*.هل تعلم انك فهمت النص بطرقة غريبة؟؟
اقرأ النص مرة اخري عزيزي و ركز في المعني..
ليس العبد اعظم من سيده. و لا رسول اعظم من مرسله..
بل يتساوي الاثنان معا في مرتبة واحدة..
فهمت؟؟؟
اي السيد مثل العبد و الراسل مثل المرسل (من جهة بشرية)

نرجوا منك عزيزي ان تقرأ النصوص في المستقبل بطريقة متريثة و هدوء حتي تفهمها جيدا.

*


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*لن ألومك أخي ( الأقرب ) على معرفتك ... (فأنت قريب ولست ببعيد)*

*لكن عندما تقرأ الكتاب كاملاً تكتمل معرفتك بالانسان الكامل الله الظاهر في الجسد *

*هذا ما ُكتب عن المسيح *

*فالذي قيل عنه منه وبه وله كل الأشياء وفيه ُخلق الكل *
*الذي هو أي (المسيح) بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهر الله *
*الذي يحمل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته الإلهية الفائقة *
*الذي هو فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وسيادة وإسم *
*الذي أخضع كل شئ ... تحت قدميه *
*الذي هو ... رأسًا فوق كل شئ *
*مِلْءُ الَّذِي يَمْلأُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ *

*إذاً المسيح هو الله*



رومية 11 : 36
لأَنَّ *مِنْهُ وَبِهِ وَلَهُ* *كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ*. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 


كولوسي 1 : 16 
فَإِنَّهُ *فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ* مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 


عبرانيين 1 : 3 
الَّذِي، *وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِه*ِ، *وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِه*ِ، *وَحَامِلٌ* كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 



بطرس الثانية 1 : 3 
كَمَا أَنَّ *قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلَهِيَّةَ* قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ وَالتَّقْوَى، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الَّذِي دَعَانَا بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْفَضِيلَةِ، 


أفسس : 1
19 وَمَا هِيَ *عَظَمَةُ قُدْرَتِهِ الْفَائِقَةُ* نَحْوَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، حَسَبَ عَمَلِ شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ
20 الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، 
21 *فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُوَّةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ،* وَكُلِّ *اسْمٍ* يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هَذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً، 
22 *وَأَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ،* وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ *رَأْساً فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ* لِلْكَنِيسَةِ،
23 الَّتِي هِيَ جَسَدُهُ، *مِلْءُ الَّذِي يَمْلأُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ*.


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> واخيرا اختم بهذا النص الجميل الواضح البين
> 
> يوحنا إصحاح 13 عدد 16 ​
> ((الحق الحق أقول لكم:
> ...


*
من قال عزيزى ان الله اعظم من الله ؟؟؟
بل الله مساوٍ لله !!!

طبعا دة بالإضافة الى بتر النصوص*​


----------



## الاقرب (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد*​


> *يا حاج ، هل تقرأ اللغة العربية ا[م اكتب لك بأي لغة لتفهم ؟؟؟*​
> 
> *السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
> *نؤمن ان اعلان الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح انه اله كامل وانسان كامل *
> ...


نحن نتحدث باللغه العربيه ونتكلم عن الانجيل المترجم الى اللغه العربيه وانا عند استدلالى على ما ادعيه اوردت لك نصوص الانجيل التى تثبت ادعائى .
انت تدعى ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد . قلنا ان الناس الذين راو الايات قالوا ان هذا بالحقيقه هو النبى .
هذه هى الحقيقه التى راوها ولم يكذبهم احد ولم يرد المسيح عليهم هذا بل سكت .اذا هذه هى الحقيقه .
لانها ولو لم تكن الحقيقه وجب البيان .
لماذا لم يذكر المسيح فى كل ما سردناه من الايات انه الله ولكنه يقول ابن الله الرسول ولم افعل مشيئتى بل مشيئت الذى ارسلنى . لماذا لم يقل مشيئتى ولم يقل انا المرسل . فان عقل الانسان يقتضى ان كل فعل له فاعل ومفعول به 
وهنا يقرر المسيح عليه السلام انه رسول وانه يصنع مشيئة الذى ارسله . اذا الرسول وهو المسيح غير المرسل وهو الله .​ 





> لا أتفق معك على الإطلاق...و إلا لآمن كل من رأى معجزة ما...و هو ما لم يحدث...
> أحياناً يصل البشر إلى قساوة رهيبة، يكذبون فيها أعينهم...واخد لي بالك؟! ​
> 
> و في الكتاب المقدس أمثلة كثيرة:
> ...


اذا كانت الرؤيه بالعين ليست دليلا فلا دليل على شىء مطلقا . 
والا فما قيمة الايات والمعجزات . ولاتقبل شهادة من عاصروا هذه المعجزات .
لان الرؤيا ليست دليل ....!!!!!
كيف تثبت اى شىء . اذا كل ما تدعيه من اخبار ونقل لمن كتبوا الانجيل لا دليل فيه على اى شىء .....!!!!!!! 
الذين راو الايات ولم يؤمنوا هؤلاء مكذبون ومنكرون بسبب اهواءهم ولكن يعلمون فى داخلهم ان هذا هو الحق . ولذلك سيحاسبهم الله لانكارهم الايات البينه .
اذا الرؤيا دليل قاطع على الشىء . واخد لى بالك .​


> يعني أحلف لك عشان تستريح؟! أيوة بشر...بشرررررر... إنسان كامل، ينمو و يأكل و يشرب و يجوع و يتألم و ...​


هذا كلام جميل المسيح كان بشرا .....

اتفقنا على هذه النقطه ....​ 



> فعلاً سيحاسبك الله على عقلك الذي أهدرته!
> طب الملائكة المخلوقة أرواح...و الله نفسه روح...اشمعنى دي مازعلتكش؟!
> ثم الا يستطيع أن يتخذ جسداً؟! أهو أمر خارج قدراته؟!
> شيء آخر..ما المشكلة في أن يتجسد؟! هل الجسد نجس؟!
> ...


ياعزيزى انت تخرج بعيد عن الموضوع ولن ارد على ما هو خارج الموضوع حتى لا نتشتت ولكنى مستعد لافتح معك كل هذه المواضيع ان احببت .
الله جل فى علاه العادل لا يظلم مثقال ذره اليس كذلك .
الله وهبنا العقل محدود الادراك ام قدراته مطلقه . هى محدوده .
ووهبنا الحواس التى ندرك بها الاشياء ونفرق بهذه الحواس بينها .
هذه الحواس التى وهبنا الله اياها هى التى سيحاسنا علىها فما ريناه باعيننا 
نؤمن به وما لمسناه بايدينا وما ادركناه بعقولنا . ولو ان الله سيحاسبنا على غير ذلك لكان ظالما . 
*متى الإصحاح 21 العدد 10 *
*((ولما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا؟ 11 فقالت الجموع: **هذا يسوع النبي **الذي من ناصرة الجليل))*
*هذه الجموع التى رات ارتجاج اورشليم ماذا قالت . هل انكر عليهم المسيح وقال لا انا الله ولست نبيا . *
*هل هؤلاء ليس لهم عقول تفهم ام انهم مكذبون لانه لا يمكن ان ترتج المدينه الا لله . *​


> التناقض هو في عقلك أنت...و العالم الحقيقي أكبر من عقلك بكثير...لا تنطبق عليه القواعد الطفولية التي تضعها أنت...​
> 
> من قرون قليلة كان الكل يقولون أن الأرض مستوية...و أن كل نظرية تتعارض مع ذلك غير معقولة...​


التفاقض واضح فى النصوص وفى عقلك انت {انت تقول انسان كامل وتقول اله كامل }
هل من الطبيعى والمعقول ان الانسان يكون اله . هذا امر غير طبيعى وعندما يعترض الناس على ذلك هذا شىء طبيعى . الا اذا كان عقلك وعقول من سلم بهذا الامر فيها جزء غير موجود فى عقول جميع البشر 
ثم ما علاقه الارض مستويه وكرويه بما نتحدث فيه . الانسان راى الارض منبسطه فقال منبسطه ولما وهبه الله العلم واستطاع ان يصورها من خارجها علم انها كرويه . فهو يحكم على الاشياء بما يراه . ام انك تقول انها كانت منبسطه ثم اصبحت كرويه . ​ 


> فاتك شيء...ماذا إن كان فعلاً المرسل هو نفسه الرسول؟!
> قد ترسل رسولاً ليبلغ كلامك لشخص ما...
> لكن ماذا ستقول عن لسانك إن كلمته وجهاً لوجه؟!ش
> ماذا ستقول عن عقلك الذي يحدد هذه الرسالة؟!
> ...


 
كلام رائع .... انا معك لو كان المرسل هو الرسول . لماذا يقول انه رسول . 
الا يعلم انه يخاطب ناس بسطاء عقولهم محدوده الفهم ولن يفهموا ان كلمة رسول تعنى الاثنين الرسول والمرسول . اذا كان هو الله لماذا لم يقل مشيئتى لماذا تركهم يذلوه ويضربوه ويصلبوه . اليس الله جل فى علاه كاملا وما فعلوه به انتقاص له كيف يرضى بهذا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ا*.*​


> *الذين قبضوا عليه رأو الناسوت كما رأاه كل انسان من يوم ان ولد الي *
> *ان صلب..فأين الاشكال هنا؟؟؟*
> *انت تتكلم و كأننا ننفي انه انسان..*
> *لا نحن لم ننفي انه انسان بل قلنا انه انسان كامل و اله كامل.*
> ...


*هل من الطبيعى ان يكون الله فى جسد انسان ...؟؟؟؟*
*وهل حدث هذا قبل ذلك مرات كما يدعى بعض معتنقى الدينات مثل عبدة كرشنا ..؟؟؟*
*وهذا التجسد ماذا يسمى{ الله يمثل او ينتحل شخصيه انسان }...؟؟؟؟.*​ 
*[**quote**] *
*.هههههه اين هم من امنوا به كنبي؟؟*
*انت تخترع مواقف و اشخاص خيالية و تسألنا عنهم؟؟*
*[/**quote**]*
*انا لم اخترع اشياء من خيالى انت الذى يتوهم لان كل ما ذكرته لك من الانجيل ام انك لم تقرأ*
*((ولما دخل أورشليم** ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا؟ 11 فقالت الجموع: **هذا يسوع النبي **الذي من ناصرة الجليل))*
*اليس هذا نص من الانجيل ام اختراع وهناك الكثير من هذه النصوص .فارجوا الا تقولنى ما لم اقل .*​ 


> *الله أعلم بكل واحد و ما قدر ما أعلن له...هو سيحاسب كل واحد بعدل...*
> *لن تكون أرحم من الله على خليقته (اسأل نفسك نفس السؤال: ماذا عمن ولدوا على الإيمان بالثالوث و ماتوا على ذلك، قبل أن يأتيهم الإسلام بسيوفه، آسف بقرآنه)*​


*انا اتفق معك فى الجزئيه الاولى ولكن لن اعلق على الايمان بالثالوث حتى مجىء الاسلام العظيم الى العالم اجمع **لانه ليس موضوعنا . *​


> *المسيح عمل معجزات أكثر من أي أحد!!*
> *اقرأ آخر آيات في إنجيل يوحنا و أنت تعرف:*
> *"إن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم كله يسع الكتب المكتوبة"*​


*ناتى الى الاهوت . المسيح عليه السلام صنع المعجزات والايات العظيمه .....*

*ولكن هل هذا هو الدليل على انه الله . لا المعجزات ليست دليلا على انه الله ....لماذا . *
*لان الله القادر الذى يملك ملكوت السماوات والارض وعنده خزائن كل شىء قادر على ان يمنح من عباده الذين اصطفى من المعجزات ما يشاء . اذا الله يستطيع ان يعطى من عباده من يحيى الموتى ويشفى المرضى وما يشاء الله من الايات .*
*ثم ان المسيح عليه السلام قال انه سياتى انبياء كذبه يصنعون المعجزات .*
*اذا المعجزات ليست دليلا .*​


> *فعلاً سيحاسبك الله على عقلك الذي أهدرته!*
> *طب الملائكة المخلوقة أرواح...و الله نفسه روح...اشمعنى دي مازعلتكش؟!*
> *ثم الا يستطيع أن يتخذ جسداً؟! أهو أمر خارج قدراته؟!*
> *شيء آخر..ما المشكلة في أن يتجسد؟! هل الجسد نجس؟!*
> ...


 
*يااخى لاتجرنا لاشياء جانبيه وتكلم فى الموضوع الله لم يخلق النجاسه كيف من الذى خلق البول والبراز االه اخر اذا كنت انت لا تعتبر هذه نجاسه فهى على اقل تقدير وساخه . والانسان يتبول **ويتبرز . الم يفعل هذه الاشياء المسيح عليه السلام ام ماذا .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*



هههه...يا تحفة...اقرا بس الآية اللى بعدها

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*



معك حق...لكن المسيح ليس مخلوق

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههه ماذا اضحكك يارجل انا لن ارد عليك وستعرف من هو التحفه الحقيقى .*
*لقد اتفقنا على ان المسيح انسان {للمرة ال2934867329567 إنسااااااان!} *
*الانسان خالق ام مخلوق الانسان مخلوق والمسيح كان انسان اذا كان مخلوق فى اعين الناس الذين راوه بام راسهم . *​


> *اما اثبات انه اله فهو اثبتها بطرق كثيرة ولكن ماذا تقول لمثل هؤلاء الناس؟؟*​


*ما هى الادله التى اثبت بها انه اله لماذا لم تذكرها ....؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 



> *اذن لماذا جاء هو اصلا؟؟؟*
> *جاء ليخلصهم و اعطاهم كل ما يحتاجه الانسان ذو العقل و الفكر و القلب السليم ليؤمن فمن لا يؤمن عندها يقول له السيد المسيح: انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان.*​


*لماذا جاء نحن نؤمن انه نبى مرسل من قبل الله عز وجل لهدايه الناس الى الحق والى الدين القويم . *
*نحن حتى الان لم نرى دليل قاطع على انه اله وانه جاء ليخلص الناس . *
*فانت ملزم بان تاتى بهذه الادله القاطعه التى لا تقبل الشك تثبت بها ذلك .*​


> *هذا هو خيالك عزيزي.. من اين اتيت بأن الله اخفي حقيقته و قام بخداع الناس؟؟؟ماذا يقدم لهم السيد المسيح اكثر من ذلك؟؟*​


*سبحان الله الم نتفق على انه كان انسان وجرت عليه كل قوانين البشر اذا هو جاء فى صوره انسان . هل قال انا الله المتجسد فى هذا الجسد . بل كل ما قاله يدل على انه انسان . اليس هذا اخفاء للحقيقه . هل الله اراد ان يختبر ذكاء الناس ليرى من سيعرف حقيقته .*​


> *يظهر في هذه الجزئيةجهلك بالكتاب المقدس فعلا..*
> *عندما سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف.. هل كان هناك تشريع يمنع السجود لغير الله؟؟؟*
> *انتظر منك الدليل علي ان شريعة عدم السيجود لغير الله كانت موجودة وقت يوسف.*​


*انت المطالب بالدليل على ان السجود لغير الله كان جائز ثم تم تحريمه لانك انت الذى يدعى انه حرم بعد ذلك . *

*ولن تجد . *​


> *استدلالاتك كلها تشير الي الناسوت و لا تنفي اللاهوت.. حتي تفهم اعطيك مثال صغير.. عندما اقول ان هذا الرجل هو ابي.. فهذا لا يعني انه ابي انا فقط بل يكون اب اخي ايضا.. و هذا لا يعني انه بالرغم من انه ابي لا يكون ابن لابيه الذي هو جدي..*
> *فهمت؟؟اذن فما اتيت انت به هو الاعلان علي انه ناسوت.. *
> *و هناك نصوص اخري هي اعلان عن اللاهوت..*
> *و هناك نصوص تربط الاثنان معا.اذن لا تعارض و لا اي اشكال.*​


*الامثله التى تضربها لا تنطبق على ما نحن بصدده فما تذكره من امثله هذا مرتبط بالانسان فالاب يكون له ابناء كثيره والاب كان ابن والجد كان اب واخ ولكن هذا لا تترتب عليه احكام ولا دين قد يدخل صاحبه الجنه او النار . *​


> *التعارض في فكرك انت فقط عزيزي.ز و هذه هي مشكلة المسلم.. فهو متمسك بفكرة التعارض لدرجة انه نسي معني كلمة تعارض..*
> *التعارض عزيزي او التناقض هو ان يكون الشئ و نقيضه..*
> *اي اقول انا انسان.. ثم اقول انا لست بأنسان..*
> *هنا يكون التعارض... *
> ...


*عجبا !!!*

*الايوجد تعارض فى قول المسيح عليه السلام انه انسان وانه رسول وانه يفعل مشيئة الذى ارسله والناس تراه انسان وكل هذا الكم الكبير من النصوص .التى تدل على ذلك .*
*ثم الضعف والوهن وما فعله به هؤلاء المجرمون من اهانات وتعذيب وصلب وضرب . كل هذا لايتناقض مع انه اله قادر مقتدر بيده ملكوت السماوات والارض . *
*اذا لم يكن هذا تعارض وتناقض فماذا يكون التعارض اذا .*​


> *هل تعلم انك فهمت النص بطرقة غريبة؟؟*
> *اقرأ النص مرة اخري عزيزي و ركز في المعني..ليس العبد اعظم من سيده. و لا رسول اعظم من مرسله..بل يتساوي الاثنان معا في مرتبة واحدة..فهمت؟؟؟اي السيد مثل العبد و الراسل مثل المرسل (من جهة بشرية)*
> *نرجوا منك عزيزي ان تقرأ النصوص في المستقبل بطريقة متريثة و هدوء حتي تفهمها جيدا*​


*النص ليس عبد اعظم من سيده اى ان السيد هو الاعظم ولو اراد ان يسوى بينهم لقال ليس سيد اعظم من عبده *

*وليس رسول اعظم من مرسله اى ان مرسله اعظم من رسوله . هذا المفهوم من النص . *
*متى الإصحاح 2 العدد 3 ((فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه. 4 فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب ، وسألهم: أين يولد المسيح؟ 5 فقالوا له: في بيت لحم اليهودية . لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي))*​ 
*مرقص الإصحاح 6 العدد 4 ((**فقال لهم يسوع: ليس نبي **بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وبين أقربائه وفي بيته. 5 **ولم يقدر** أن يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة، غير أنه وضع يديه على مرضى قليلين فشفاهم))*​ 
*مرقص الإصحاح 6 العدد 14 ((فسمع هيرودس الملك، لأن اسمه صار مشهورا. وقال: إن يوحنا المعمدان قام من الأموات ولذلك تعمل به القوات 15 قال آخرون: إنه إيليا. وقال آخرون: **إنه نبي **أو كأحد الأنبياء))*​ 
*لوقا الإصحاح 7 العدد 16 ((فأخذ الجميع خوف ، ومجدوا الله قائلين: قد قام فينا نبي عظيم ، وافتقد الله شعبه. 17 وخرج هذا الخبر عنه في كل اليهودية وفي جميع الكورة المحيطة)) *​ 
*انجيل لوقا الإصحاح 24 العدد 19 (( فقال لهما: وما هي؟ فقالا: المختصة بيسوع الناصري ، الذي كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب 19 )) *
*لوقا الإصحاح 7 العدد 26 ((بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟**أنبيا؟ نعم **، أقول لكم))*
*لوقا الإصحاح 13 العدد 33 ((بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغدا وما يليه ، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم))*​ 
*رسالة بطرس الثانية ((لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس.21))*​ 
*ساكتفى بهذه النصوص وهى قليل من كثير التى لا تدع مجال للشك فى ان المسيح عليه السلام يقول عن نفسه انه نبى وان الذين راو الايات امنوا به كنبى ورسول ......*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> نحن نتحدث باللغه العربيه ونتكلم عن الانجيل المترجم الى اللغه العربيه وانا عند استدلالى على ما ادعيه اوردت لك نصوص الانجيل التى تثبت ادعائى .​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لماذا في كل مرة تختار ان تكذب على نفسك يا اخ الاقرب .
ساحاول التركيز في الرد حتى لا تتوه وتتشتت .

قول المسيح انه ابن الله فهمه الجميع انه يقول انه الله الظاهر في الجسد .

(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 18)

(ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي. 30 انا والآب واحد 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه.3 2 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني. 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها)
(يوحنا 10: 29 - 33)

اذا كنت انت تحاول ان تغلق قلبك وعقلك عن فهم هذه الحقيقة ، فهذا وشأنك ، اذا اردت ان تستمر في الكذبة التي ترددها دائما لماذا لم يقل لهم المسيح ، فانت وشأنك .

لان الانجيل واضح جدا ان السيد المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته ، فهمه الاعداء والتلاميذ .

انا لست افهم حتى الان ، لماذا لا تقوم بالرد على هذه الآيات ولازلت تفسر بنفسك ما يخالف كل هذه الاعلانات الواضحة .

وهذا اعتراف يوحنا
(في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله...والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا)
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

(ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.)
(1 يوحنا 5: 20 ) 
(راجع البقية في سفر الرؤيا ) وابسطها 
(فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت.)
(رؤيا 1: 17 - 18)

وايضا :
(ولهم -اي اليهود- الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين)
(روميه 5: 9)

وايضا :
(ولكن ان كنت ابطىء فلكي تعلم كيف يجب ان تتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي عمود الحق وقاعدته.16 وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد)
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 15 - 16)

(منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح)
(تيطس 2: 13)

(فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا 6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه 7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. 8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم 10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض 11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب) 
(فيليبي 2: 5 - 11)

النصوص كلها واضحة وتبين ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ،انسانا كاملا في صورة العبد والها كاملا عرفه الجميع اعدائه وتلاميذه .

*حتى الان تختار ان تكتب الآيات التي تثبت الناسوت ونحن لا ننكر هذا ، ولكن لماذا تغمض عينيك عن اعلان اللاهوت الواضح .*

*هات آية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح ( انا لست الله ) ، او لا تسجدوا لي ( انا بشرا فقط ) .....*

*وفي المقابل ممكن ان آتي لك بكلام بطرس او بولس او ملاك يقول فيه نفس هذه الصيغة في رفض السجود .*

بطرس يرفض السجود :
(ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس وسجد واقعا على قدميه.26 فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان.)
(اعمال 10 : 25 - 26)

بولس وبرنابا يرفضون السجود :
(فكانوا يدعون برنابا زفس وبولس هرمس اذ كان هو المتقدم في الكلام. 13 فأتى كاهن زفس الذي كان قدام المدينة بثيران واكاليل عند الابواب مع الجموع وكان يريد ان يذبح. 14 فلما سمع الرسولان برنابا وبولس مزقا ثيابهما واندفعا الى الجمع صارخين 15 وقائلين ايها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا.نحن ايضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم نبشركم ان ترجعوا من هذه الاباطيل الى الاله الحي الذي خلق السماء والارض والبحر وكل ما فيها.)
(اعمال 14: 12 - 15)

الملاك يرفض السجود 
(فخررت امام رجليه لاسجد له.فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.انا عبد معك ومع اخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع.اسجد للّه.فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة)
(رؤيا 19: 10)

*هات آية واحدة يأتي انسان يسجد للمسيح ويمنعه المسيح من السجود له ( وهو الذي قرر ، للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) وكما رأيت رفض التلاميذ والرسل والملائكة السجود ، فلماذا يقبله المسيح ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اصل من اهم النقاط التي تعثر العقل المسلم و الملحد و اليهودي و انا اعترف بذلك نقطه البشريه دي

انه السيد المسيح كان ياكل و يشرب و يؤدي ما تفرضه الطبيعه 

مجرد تخيل ذلك يشتت العقل جدا

ملحوظه: ليست تريقه والله
و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اصل من اهم النقاط التي تعثر العقل المسلم و الملحد و اليهودي و انا اعترف بذلك نقطه البشريه دي
> 
> انه السيد المسيح كان ياكل و يشرب و يؤدي ما تفرضه الطبيعه
> 
> ...


 
اعلم انك تتكلمين على لسان حال المسلم العادي ، ولكني مضطر للرد ، ايضا موجها لكلامي للمسلم العادي .

السيد المسيح في تجسده كبشر ، فهو مشابها للبشر في كل شيء ( ماعدا الخطية ) ، وكل ما يحصل ويجوز على البشر جاز عليه ( الالم والجوع والعطش والاكل والشرب وقضاء الحاجة وحتى الموت ) 

ولكن ايضا المسيح هو الها كاملا ، يشفي المرضي ويقيم الموتى ويأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه يأمر الارواح الشريرة فتطيعه ، قام من الاموات بقوته الذاتية اعطى تلاميذه سلطان اجراء المعجزات باسمه ( اي اسم المسيح ) .

يحاول المسلم اثبات الناسوت ، وهذا لا نرفضه ، ولكن اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت ، نفي اللاهوت له قواعد اخرى ، لم نجد ان المسلم استطاع ان يثبتها .

واخيرا : الاخ الاقرب ، يحاول دائما ( بالكذب ) ان ينفي عن السيد المسيح اعلان لاهوته ، في حين ان النصوص من الكتاب القدس تثبت ان اعدائه فهموا هذا الاعلان كما فهمه تلاميذه تماما .

راجعي الرد السابق ، مصلين ان يعطي الله الاستنارة لكل باحث حقيقي عن الحق .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1776078&postcount=100


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> *انت تدعى* ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد . *قلنا ان الناس* الذين راو الايات قالوا ان هذا بالحقيقه هو *النبى* .
> هذه هى الحقيقه التى راوها ولم يكذبهم احد ولم يرد المسيح عليهم هذا بل سكت .اذا هذه هى الحقيقه .


*
فعلا هذة هى الحقيقة كاملة
ان المسيح هو النبى المنتظر 

والآن هل تعرف من هو النبى ؟؟؟

على العموم احب اشكرك انت الآن انهيت كلامك و مسكت فى اية تثبت ان المسيح هو الله بشهادة الناس ايضا عنه

هل تعرف من هو النبى ؟؟؟*
*
تذكر هذا القول جيدا

المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله وهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد وهو نبى وهو النبى وهو رسول وهو ابن الإنسان وهو ابن انسانة

كل هذا يؤكد انه هول الله

ما رأيك ؟؟*



> لانها ولو لم تكن الحقيقه وجب البيان .



*مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟

انت عايز المسيح يرد على كل الناس  ؟؟

يعنى يقف كدة فى وسط الشارع ويقول لهم


بس يلا انت وهو انا الله ان الله واللى عايقول غير كدة هاقطع لسانه ؟؟

اين دليل كلامك ان كل كلمة يجب ان يرد عليها المسيح ؟؟

وهل لو جبت لك كلام الناس عنه انه هو الله هاتصدق ان هو الله ؟؟*



> لماذا لم يذكر المسيح فى كل ما سردناه من الايات انه الله


*
قالها وكثيرا جدا وقالها حرفيا ولكن الذى قدمناه يفى بالغرض تماما ولسنا ملزمين ان نعلك تقول انك اعترفت !*



> ولكنه يقول ابن الله



*شكرا لك

ابن الله = الله

*


> ولم افعل مشيئتى بل مشيئت الذى ارسلنى . لماذا لم يقل مشيئتى



*لأن مشيئته ومشيئة الأب واحده فقط وليست مشيئتان*



> *((ولما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا؟ 11 فقالت الجموع: **هذا يسوع النبي **الذي من ناصرة الجليل))*



*هل يمكن ان تقول لى من هو النبى هنا ؟؟*



> التفاقض واضح فى النصوص وفى عقلك انت {انت تقول انسان كامل وتقول اله كامل }
> هل من الطبيعى والمعقول ان الانسان يكون اله . هذا امر غير طبيعى وعندما يعترض الناس على ذلك هذا شىء طبيعى . الا اذا كان عقلك وعقول من سلم بهذا الامر فيها جزء غير موجود فى عقول جميع البشر
> ثم ما علاقه الارض مستويه وكرويه بما نتحدث فيه . الانسان راى الارض منبسطه فقال منبسطه ولما وهبه الله العلم واستطاع ان يصورها من خارجها علم انها كرويه . فهو يحكم على الاشياء بما يراه . ام انك تقول انها كانت منبسطه ثم اصبحت كرويه . ​



*التناقد هو فيك فقط
لأنك تفترض انه طالما انه انسان كامل واله كامل اى لابد ان يكون كل انسان هو انسان كامل واله كامل 
اى تريد آلهه

ما هذا الهراء ؟؟؟*




> كلام رائع .... انا معك لو كان المرسل هو الرسول . لماذا يقول انه رسول .



*لأنه رسول فعلا !*



> الا يعلم انه يخاطب ناس بسطاء عقولهم محدوده الفهم ولن يفهموا ان كلمة رسول تعنى الاثنين الرسول والمرسول . اذا كان هو الله لماذا لم يقل مشيئتى لماذا تركهم يذلوه ويضربوه ويصلبوه . اليس الله جل فى علاه كاملا وما فعلوه به انتقاص له كيف يرضى بهذا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*لا ليس انقاصا وتعالى معى الى الأية لترى انك هدمت كلامك بنفسك

فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو  5 :  19)*

*ماذا تعنى كلمة " مهما " عندك هنا ؟؟؟*



> *هل من الطبيعى ان يكون الله فى جسد انسان ...؟؟؟؟*



*من قال انه فيه ؟؟

من قال انه من الطبيعى ؟؟

بل هو من الخارق لأنه لم يحدث الا مرة واحدة !!*



> *ولكن هل هذا هو الدليل على انه الله . لا المعجزات ليست دليلا على انه الله ....لماذا . *
> *لان الله القادر الذى يملك ملكوت السماوات والارض وعنده خزائن كل شىء قادر على ان يمنح من عباده الذين اصطفى من المعجزات ما يشاء . اذا الله يستطيع ان يعطى من عباده من يحيى الموتى ويشفى المرضى وما يشاء الله من الايات .*
> *ثم ان المسيح عليه السلام قال انه سياتى انبياء كذبه يصنعون المعجزات .*
> *اذا المعجزات ليست دليلا .*


*

هل انت على قدر ما قلت ؟؟
حسنا *
*المسيح قال

و اذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك 
(مت  9 :  2)
ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك او ان يقال قم و امش 
(مت  9 :  5)
فلما راى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك 
(مر  2 :  5)
فلما راى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان مغفورة لك خطاياك 
(لو  5 :  20)

ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك 
(لو  7 :  48)
*​*و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك 
(مت  9 :  6)
و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج 
(مر  2 :  10)
و لكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم و احمل فراشك و اذهب الى بيتك 
(لو  5 :  24)*



*انت الآن مطالب ان تحضر لى اى شخص قال لأى انسان مغفورة لك خطاياك !

منتظرك ؟*



> *الانسان خالق ام مخلوق الانسان مخلوق والمسيح كان انسان اذا كان مخلوق فى اعين الناس الذين راوه بام راسهم . *



*المسيح هو الخالق

هل لديك دليل واحد يقول ان المسيح مخلوق ؟*



> *ما هى الادله التى اثبت بها انه اله لماذا لم تذكرها ....؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



*طيب ممكن تقول لى من هو الحق ؟؟*

*تذكر اسماء الهك الحسنى*



> *انت المطالب بالدليل على ان السجود لغير الله كان جائز ثم تم تحريمه لانك انت الذى يدعى انه حرم بعد ذلك . *



بس كدة

*الاباء في الابناء و في الجيل الثالث و الرابع من الذين يبغضونني
(تث  5 :  9)
حتى لا تدخلوا الى هؤلاء الشعوب اولئك الباقين معكم و لا تذكروا اسم الهتهم و لا تحلفوا بها و لا تعبدوها و لا تسجدوا لها 
(يش  23 :  7)
و قطع الرب معهم عهدا و امرهم قائلا لا تتقوا الهة اخرى و لا تسجدوا لها و لا تعبدوها و لا تذبحوا لها 
(2مل  17 :  35)
لا يكن فيك اله غريب و لا تسجد لاله اجنبي 
(مز  81 :  9)
فاجاب نبوخذنصر و قال لهم تعمدا يا شدرخ و ميشخ و عبد نغو لا تعبدون الهتي و لا تسجدون لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبت 
(دا  3 :  14)
و كان الملك يعبده و ينطلق كل يوم فيسجد له اما دانيال فكان يسجد لالهه فقال الملك لماذا لا تسجد لبال 
(دا  14 :  3)
و اقطع تماثيلك المنحوتة و انصابك من وسطك فلا تسجد لعمل يديك في ما بعد 
(مي  5 :  13)*

*والآن عليك انت ان تأتى بالديل

*


> *يظهر في هذه الجزئيةجهلك بالكتاب المقدس فعلا..*
> *عندما سجد اخوة يوسف ليوسف.. هل كان هناك تشريع يمنع السجود لغير الله؟؟؟*
> *انتظر منك الدليل علي ان شريعة عدم السيجود لغير الله كانت موجودة وقت يوسف.*​





> *الايوجد تعارض فى قول المسيح عليه السلام انه انسان وانه رسول وانه يفعل مشيئة الذى ارسله والناس تراه انسان وكل هذا الكم الكبير من النصوص .التى تدل على ذلك .*


*إذا فأنت اعترفت ان المسيح اعلن انه هو الله
بدليل قولك ان هناك تعارض وانت الذى اتيت بأيات تدعى انها تنفى اللاهوت وانت الأن تقول ان هناك تعارض
يبقى شكرا ليك لأعترافك*



> *
> اى ان السيد هو الاعظم ولو اراد ان يسوى بينهم لقال ليس سيد اعظم من عبده*




*انت الآن مطالب بالدليل النقلى من الكتاب المقدس على انه قال ان السيد هو الأعظم ؟
بل وانت مطالب بالدليل انه  عبد ؟؟*



> *متى الإصحاح 2 العدد 3 ((فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه. 4 فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب ، وسألهم: أين يولد المسيح؟ 5 فقالوا له: في بيت لحم اليهودية . لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي))*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوى على الناس

مين النبى اللى بيتكلم عليه هنا ؟؟

اوعى تقول المسيح هازعل منك اوى

*


> *مرقص الإصحاح 6 العدد 4 ((**فقال لهم يسوع: ليس نبي **بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وبين أقربائه وفي بيته. 5 **ولم يقدر** أن يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة، غير أنه وضع يديه على مرضى قليلين فشفاهم))*​



*ما علاقة المسيح هنا بقوله ؟؟*



> *مرقص الإصحاح 6 العدد 14 ((فسمع هيرودس الملك، لأن اسمه صار مشهورا. وقال: إن يوحنا المعمدان قام من الأموات ولذلك تعمل به القوات 15 قال آخرون: إنه إيليا. وقال آخرون: **إنه نبي **أو كأحد الأنبياء))*​



*هذا قول الأخرون عنه فماذا عن رد المسيح *



> *لوقا الإصحاح 7 العدد 16 ((فأخذ الجميع خوف ، ومجدوا الله قائلين: قد قام فينا نبي عظيم ، وافتقد الله شعبه. 17 وخرج هذا الخبر عنه في كل اليهودية وفي جميع الكورة المحيطة)) *


*
هذا قول الآخرون فيه
فما دخلنا بقولهم ؟؟
ألم تستطع ان تتكلم الا من اقاويل الناس على المسيح ؟؟
فقد قالوا عليه ايضا

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 
(يو  5 :  18)* 

*هنا الناس قالوا بل المسيح الذى قال انه هو الله 
فما رأيك ؟؟

*


> *انجيل لوقا الإصحاح 24 العدد 19 (( فقال لهما: وما هي؟ فقالا: المختصة بيسوع الناصري ، الذي كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب 19 )) *



*نعم كان انسان كامل وكان نبى ثم ماذا ؟؟

هل نفست الوهيته ؟؟

*


> *لوقا الإصحاح 7 العدد 26 ((بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا؟**أنبيا؟ نعم **، أقول لكم))*



*ههههههههههههههه
هو الكلام هنا على المسيح ولا عن يوحنا ؟؟

بتعمل سيرش واى حاجة تلاقيها تحطها على طول

ولا فى عقل فى كلامك كله
*



*ارجو من الادراة تركى معه فى الحوار لكى نصل الى الحقيقة وعدم التشوية والتشتيت*

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

18 لأَنَّهُ جَاءَ يُوحَنَّا *لاَ يَأْكُلُ وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ* فَيَقُولُونَ: فِيهِ شَيْطَانٌ. 
19 *جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ* فَيَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ. وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَبَرَّرَتْ مِنْ بَنِيهَا».


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اتي يوحنا المعمدان لا يأكل ولا يشرب فظن الناس وقتها انه به شيطان و نفر منه البعض و خاف مع ادراكهم طبعا لفضله و نبوته

كان يكتفي باقل القليل من الاكل كما هوا موضح بالانجيل كان طعامه جرادا و عسلا بريا او احيانا لا يأكل اصلا فنفر منه الجمع و خاف

جاء ابن الانسان

و ابن الانسان لفظه تفيد التجسد يأكل و يشرب كالناس فقالوا ها هوا انسان يأكل و يشرب و يعاشر المذنبين فلم يعجبهم ايضا و شكوا بالامر

فسواء جاء المسيح ياكل و يشرب او لا لن تكن ستفرق وقتها لان الاحتمالان سينفران الناس لان العثره في الظهور بالجسد لا في الاكل و الشرب و قضاء الحاجه

هذا تفسيري و فهمي لما قرأت و اعتذر لو كان هذا التفسير غير صحيح فعند اذن اتمني توضيحه اكثر

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ترجمه اخري الترجمه اليسوعيه(16 فبمن أشبه هذا الجيل؟ يشبه أولادا قاعدين في الساحات يصيحون بأصحابهم: 
17 ((زمرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا ندبنا لكم فلم تضربوا صدوركم )). 
18 جاء يوحنا لا يأكل و لا يشرب فقالوا: لقد جن. 
19 جاء ابن الإنسان يأكل ويشرب فقالوا: هوذا رجل أكول شريب للخمر صديق للجباة والخاطئين. إلا أن الحكمة زكتها أعمالها )). )


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اتي يوحنا المعمدان لا يأكل ولا يشرب فظن الناس وقتها انه به شيطان و نفر منه البعض و خاف مع ادراكهم طبعا لفضله و نبوته
> 
> كان يكتفي باقل القليل من الاكل كما هوا موضح بالانجيل كان طعامه جرادا و عسلا بريا او احيانا لا يأكل اصلا فنفر منه الجمع و خاف
> 
> ...



همممممم...

لا أظن أن العثرة في الجسد يا عزيزتي...
فهم كانوا يتوقعون مجيء المسيح ابن الله في الجسد...فقط لم يتوقعوا أن يكون هو يسوع...

سبب العثرة أنهم كانوا ينتظرون ملكاً يخلصهم من الاحتلال الروماني و يقيم لهم امبراطورية عظيمة...
لا ملكاً روحياً يطهرهم من خطاياهم...

و هم لم يتوبوا مهما بعث لهم الرب من أنبياء...

يوحنا كان ناسكاً، لم يسمعوا له و قالوا به شيطان...
المسيح كان يعيش وسط الناس، يأكل و يشرب، فقالوا ها هو أكول و شريب خمر...

يعني مش عاجبهم العجب...


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2009)

> لان العثره في الظهور بالجسد لا في الاكل و الشرب و قضاء الحاجه



*عزيزتى العثرة ليست فى الجسد وبالأخص ليست فى جسد المسيح لأنه القدوس البار *
*
العثرة ان البشر يفرضون على الله شكلا معينا لا يقبلوا غيره مع العلم التام انهم لم يروه ابدا ومع ذلك يفرضون عليه شكلا واحد لا يعرفونه ايضا !

وسأشرح لك الآن ما مشكلة كل المسلمين فى كل انحاء العالم ضد المسيح !
المشكلة كلها تكمن فى
* 
*( يــــؤثــــر أم يـــتــأثـــر )

يظن المسلمون ان الله حينما تجسد (جدلا) انه تأثر وهذا قلل من قيمته كإله قدوس بار مطلق فى كل شئ وانه تحول الى إنسان ولكن هذا هو عين الخطأ إذ ان الله لا يتأثر ابدا بأى شئ فالله من صفات كماله انه لا يتغير فكيف يتأثر بأمور متغيرة ! 

الحقيقة ان الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر فهو عندما يتجسد فى شكل بشر فأنه يرفع من قيمة البشر ويجعلنا ابناء لله ولا يتأثر هو بل نحن فهو عندما يحل فى القليل يَكـثـُر هذا القليل ولا يقل الله (الكثير) !
أوليست الطبيعة ذاتها تعلمنا هذا ؟
بلى ، تعلمنا وتؤكد علينا ! ونأتى للأمثلة الطبيعية التى يراها كل البشر ولا يتأثرون بها !

** النار : إذا وضعنا قطعة حديد غير نظيفة فى النار لمدة معينة فهل تتنجس النار ام تتطهر قطعة الحديد ؟*



* اجهزة التعقيم : هل عندما يضع الطبيب اى شئ ليعقمه هل يتطهر الغير طاهر ام يفقد تعقيمه الطاهر ؟؟*

​* وكثير وكثير من الامثلة الحية !*

*فهل النار اقدر واقوى واطهر من الله لكى ترينا نحن الحقيقة وفى نفس الوقت نرفضها ممن خلقها ؟!!*​*
فالمسلمون مع رفضهم التام بان الله يمكن ان يظهر فى شكل انسان فهم اول من يعاملونه على انه انسان !

حيث يعتقدون انه يتأثر بالمحدودات والزمنيات ، فهذا هو الإنسان فى ضعفه وليس الله فى قوته !


اتمنى ان اكون قد شرحت لـُب الموضوع كله 
 *​ ​


----------



## انت الفادي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*ينظر الاخوة المسلمين الي الموضوع بطريقة عكسية..
بمعني انهم يعتقدون اننا نؤله المسيح..
و لم يفكر المسلم ان الله هو الذي ظهر في الجسد..
اي ليس تأليه الناسوت بل تأنيس اللاهوت.
الله هو الذي ظهر في الجسد و ليس المسيح صار الها.
فهم ينظرون او يعتقدون ان السيد المسيح انسان.. ثم قمنا نحن بأليهه..
اي نظرة عكسية..
ولكن في الحقيقة ان الله هو الذي ظهر في الجسد = السيد المسيح.
بأختصار:
1. تأنيس اللاهوت( اي تأنس و ظهر في الجسد)
2. اعتقادهم ان اللاهوت تأثر بهذا التأنس.. اي اصبح محدودا..

مع ان حياتنا اليومية حاشدة بالامثلة التي تقدر ان تقرب الفكر المسيحي للانسان.. الا ان المسلم يقف مغلقا عينيه امامها و ذهنه.
نحن نتحدث عن لا محدودية الله.. و هم يتحدثوا عن محدوديته..
نحن نتحدث عن قدرته الا محدودة.. و هم يتحدثون عن محدودية قدرته.
نحن نتحدث عن وحدته...و هم يتحدثون عن تعدده.

*


----------



## الاقرب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد


> ِ
> لماذا في كل مرة تختار ان تكذب على نفسك يا اخ الاقرب .
> ساحاول التركيز في الرد حتى لا تتوه وتتشتت .
> قول المسيح انه ابن الله فهمه الجميع انه يقول انه الله الظاهر في الجسد .


من الذى يكذب على نفسه . اذا كان الجميع فهموا انه اله فلماذا قالوا انه نبى وهو اذا كان اله لماذا يقول انه نبى ورسول وانه يصنع مشيئة الذى ارسله . وكثير من هذا لماذا لم تعلنها صريحه فى كل مره انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
حتى لا يعطى لاحد الفرصه للانكار .
هل لانه كان خائف ؟؟؟؟؟ هل الله يخاف ؟؟؟؟ هل هو يكذب ؟؟؟؟ هل الله يكذب ؟؟؟؟؟
لايوجد مبرر فى العقل السليم لكى يفعل هذا اله قادر يملك هذا الكون وعنده مفايح وخزائن كل شىء لان يكذب ويخفى حقيقته ..... ثم يجعل شرذمه من اليهود الكفره يفعلوا به ما فعلوه من اهانات وبصق على الوجه وضرب 
وصلب وقتل .....؟؟؟؟
من الذى يكذب على نفسه ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> (اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها)


دائما المنكرون والمكذبون يدعون على من يريدون ان ينتقموا منهم ادعاءات بالباطل فهم يريدون التنكيل به وقتله فافتروا عليه هذه الفريه لتكون مبرر امام الناس فى 
فى قتله وهذا حدث مع اغلب الانبياء فقد اتهم موسى بانه ساحر من فرعون وكل الانبياء حدث معهم نفس الشىء من قومهم . فهذا ليس دليل على انه اعلنها هذا قولهم هم ....
اما هو فقال 
*وحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني **وانا انسان **قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.*
ماذا قال عليه وعلى نبينا السلام انا انسان ما جريمتى قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله . هل قال اكلمكم بكلامى فانا الله النص واضح وبين .
إنجيل يوحنا 5: 30
*انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلنى*
*وَالآبُ** نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ، **وَلاَ** أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ،*
رسالة بولس الاولى 28:15
وَمَتَىأُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ، فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ، كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.


اما ما اتيت به من نصوص للاستدلال فلا يوجد فيها نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده...وان هذا اجتهادات من بعده من الذين كتبوا ومن الذين اضافوا وحذفوا 
ومن الذين فسروا باهوائهم ليخرجوا الكلمات عن معانيها لتاييد هذا الاعتقاد .



> *(هات آية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح ( انا لست الله ) ، او لا تسجدوا لي ( انا بشرا فقط ) .....*


*يارجل انت تقلب الايه انت المطالب ان يثبت انه اله انا اقول كما قال هو عن نفسه فى النصوص الواضحه وكما قال الذين راو الايات باعينهم وعاصروه انه رسول ونبى وبشر ونفذ مشيئه الله .*
*اما وانك تدعى انه اله فانت المطالب بان تاتى بنص صريح على لسان المسيح عليه السلام انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده .*
*وان وجدت هذا النص فسيكون هناك تعارض وتناقض لا يمكن حله . *
*واذا لم تستطيع ان تجد هذا النص فان كلام اى انسان عنه لاتقوم به حجه لانه مخالف لاقوال المسيح عليه السلام *

*(



وفي المقابل ممكن ان آتي لك بكلام بطرس او بولس او ملاك يقول فيه نفس هذه الصيغة في رفض السجود )

أنقر للتوسيع...

**السجود تكلمنا فيه وقلنا ان اخوت يوسف سجدوا ليوسف فهل كان يوسف اله وانت لم تستطيع ان تثبت ان السجود لايكون الا لله فى عقيدتكم .*
إنجيل متى 26: 39
ثُمَّتَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاًوَخَرَّعَلَى وَجْهِهِ،وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُأَنْتَ».
ها هو المسيح يخر ساجدا ...لمن يسجد اذا كان هو الله او معادلا له فلماذا يسجد اليس الذى يسجد له هو اعظم منه . واذا كان السجود لايكون الا لله فهويسجد لله . 


> الاخ الاقرب ، يحاول دائما ( بالكذب ) ان ينفي عنالسيد المسيح اعلان لاهوته ، في حين ان النصوص من الكتاب القدس تثبت ان اعدائهفهموا هذا الاعلان كما فهمه تلاميذه تماما .





>


ياسيدى انا لم اكذب انا انقل نصوص من الانجيل فهل ما انقله كذب .كيف يفهوا شىء هو لم يقله صراحة .



> *المسيح هو الله وهو ابن اللهوهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد وهو نبى وهو النبى وهو رسول وهو ابن الإنسان وهو ابنانسانة*
> *كل هذا يؤكد انه هولالله*
> *ما رأيك؟*





>


*اما كونه نبى ورسول وابن **انسانه ومجازا ابن الله فانا معك وقد سردنا ادلة هذا اما كونه الله الظاهر فى الجسد**فهذا استنتاج ممن جاء بعد المسيح والذين كتبوا عنه والذين فسروا النصوص على غير حقيقتها**خدمة لهذه العقيده** .*

*مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟*


> *انت عايز المسيح يرد على كل الناس ؟؟يعنى يقف كدة فى وسط الشارع ويقول لهم*
> *بس يلاانت وهو انا الله ان الله واللى عايقول غير كدة هاقطع لسانه؟؟*
> *اين دليل كلامك انكل كلمة يجب ان يرد عليها المسيح ؟؟*





>


المسيح جاء لهداية الناس الى الحق اليس كذلك .

والحق هو الايمان بالله وطاعته . المهمه الاساسيه هىى هدايه الناس الى الايمان الحق .هو يسمع الناس يؤمنون بشىء غير الحق ولا يبين لهم الحق اذا هو لم يؤدى المهمه كما يجب (اى انه قصر) هل هذا جائز ان يقصر فى المهمه التى من اجلها جاء .
كان يجب عليه فى كل مره يسمع فيها الناس يؤمنوا انه نبى او رسول اوانسان ان يبين لهم انه الله المتجسد ...
الله يرى الناس تضل فى الاعتقاد ولا ينكر عليهم !!!!!!!!
وان لم يفعل ذلك فهو قصر فى البيان واضل الناس ومن تبعهم ومن يؤمن بما امنوا به الى يوم القيامه .
فهل هذا يجوز فى حق الله .؟؟؟؟؟





> *وهل لو جبت لك كلام الناس عنه انه هو الله هاتصدق ان هو الله ؟؟*


 
يااستاذ لو انى صدقت ما يقوله الناس وهو مخالف لما يقوله المسيح عليه السلام عن نفسه لكنت مكذبا للمسيح 
كيف اصدق الناس واكذب المسيح عليه السلام . هل هذا معقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> *شكرا لك*
> *ابن الله = الله*


اذا كلنا الهه لاننا كلنا ابناء الله بنص الانجيل على لسان المسيح عليه السلام لان المسيح سيصعد لاب واحد وان كان ابانا غير ابيه فهما اثنان . فهل هو واحد ام اثنين 


> *لأن مشيئته ومشيئة الأب واحده فقط وليست مشيئتان*


*النص الذى ذكرناه يثبت انهم مشيئتين وليست واحده ولايوجد لغه فى العالم تحتمل ما تقوله من انهما مشيئه واحده واتحدى ان تاتى بلغه يجوز فيها هذا .*







> *التناقد هو فيك فقط*
> *لأنك تفترض انه طالما انه انسان كامل واله كامل اى لابد ان يكون كل انسان هو انسان كامل واله كامل *
> *اى تريد آلهه*
> *ما هذا الهراء ؟؟؟*


*الله الكامل المنزه عن كل نقص لا يجوز فى حقه ان يذل نفسه لخلقه لان هذا ضد الكمال وضد القدره والعظمه .انا لم افترض شىء من عندى الانسان انسان واذا راته اعيننا فلن نقول غير ما رايناه وما رايناه هو ما سيحاسبنا عليه الله وليس *
*هذا ليس هراء انه جد خطير انه امر جلل نحن نتحدث عن الله العظيم القادر المقتدر الذى بيده ملكوت السماوات والارض . *
*ليس هذا هراء يا سيدى . *



> *من قال انه فيه ؟؟*
> *من قال انه من الطبيعى ؟؟*
> *بل هو من الخارق لأنه لم يحدث الا مرة واحدة !!*


*هذا ادعائك انت لانه توجد ديانات اخرى يدعون ان الله حل باجسام الهتهم وكل منهم يدعى ايضا *
*ان هذا لم يحدث الا مرة واحده .*



> *انت الآن مطالب ان تحضر لى اى شخص قال لأى انسان مغفورة لك خطاياك !*
> *منتظرك ؟*


*هل تظن ان كثرة ايرادك للمعجزات سيغير فى الامر شىء نحن قلنا ان الله القادر يمنح من عباده الذين اصطفى ما يشاء من قدرات غير عاديه ومعجزات لتايدهم وليثبتوا للناس بما لايدع مجال للشك *
*انهم مرسلون من قبل الله لان الله هو الذى يمدهم بهذه القدره المعجزه.*
*وقلنا ان المعجزات ليست دليلا على انه الله . لان الانبياء الكذبه يصنعون المعجزات .*



> *إذا فأنت اعترفت ان المسيح اعلن انه هو الله*
> *بدليل قولك ان هناك تعارض وانت الذى اتيت بأيات تدعى انها تنفى اللاهوت وانت الأن تقول ان هناك تعارض*
> *يبقى شكرا ليك لأعترافك*


التعارض فيما انت تدعيه من فهمك انت من هذه النصوص التى ذكرتها وما صرح به المسيح صراحة فيما ذكرنا بعضه 
وهى واضحه بينه وليست استنتاجا كما تفعل انت . 


> *هذا قول الآخرون فيه*
> *فما دخلنا بقولهم ؟؟*
> *ألم تستطع ان تتكلم الا من اقاويل الناس على المسيح ؟؟*
> *فقد قالوا عليه ايضا*


الذين راو الايات قالوا انه نبى وهو لم يقل اكثر من ذلك كما ذكرنا والمسيح قبل منهم هذا الايمان فهل من جاء بعدهم افضل من المسيح عليه السلام وافضل ممن راو الايات وامنوا بها .


> *العثرة ان البشر يفرضون على الله شكلا معينا لا يقبلوا غيره مع العلم التام انهم لم يروه ابدا ومع ذلك يفرضون عليه شكلا واحد لا يعرفونه ايضا !*
> *وسأشرح لك الآن ما مشكلة كل المسلمين فى كل انحاء العالم ضد المسيح !*
> *المشكلة كلها تكمن فى*


*ماهو هذا الشكل المعين لله يارجل انت بتقول ايه( الله ليس كمثله شىء ) هذا اعتقادنا وعندما نرى ربنا ان كنا من اهل الجنه اسال الله ان نكون اهلا لها فلن يختلط علينا الامر لاننا سنرى العظيم الجليل ذو الجلال . *
*وكيف تدعى ان هناك مشكله المسلمين ضد المسيح نحن ليس بيننا وبين المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا السلام اى مشكله بل نحن نقدره حق قدره ونجله هو وامه عليها السلام وقد كرمهما القران اسمى تكريم نحن مشكلتنا مع من يسيؤ الفهم ويدعون على المسيح غير الحق .*


> *يظن المسلمون ان الله حينما تجسد (جدلا) انه تأثر وهذا قلل من قيمته كإله قدوس بار مطلق فى كل شئ وانه تحول الى إنسان ولكن هذا هو عين الخطأ إذ ان الله لا يتأثر ابدا بأى شئ فالله من صفات كماله انه لا يتغير فكيف يتأثر بأمور متغيرة ! *


يارجل هذا الكلام الذى تحاول ان تنمقه لا ينطلى على عقل احد هل من صفات كمال الله ان يضرب ويبسق فى وجهه وان يهان وان يصلب ويموت ويفعل به الافاعيل اى كمال هذا يارجل .
ان الرجل ذو العشيره يابى ويرفض وينتقص من قدره ان يفعل به هذا فما بالك بمالك الملك ذو الجلال العظيم المتعال . 
هل هذا هو الكمال فى نظرك .؟؟؟؟


> *الحقيقة ان الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر فهو عندما يتجسد فى شكل بشر فأنه يرفع من قيمة البشر ويجعلنا ابناء لله ولا يتأثر هو بل نحن فهو عندما يحل فى القليل يَكـثـُر هذا القليل ولا يقل الله (الكثير) !*


الله العظيم يتجسد فى شكل بشر ليرفع من قيمه البشر ويحط من قدره هو ....كيييييييف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *النار : إذا وضعنا قطعة حديد غير نظيفة فى النار لمدة معينة فهل تتنجس النار ام تتطهر قطعة الحديد ؟*
> *اجهزة التعقيم : هل عندما يضع الطبيب اى شئ ليعقمه هل يتطهر الغير طاهر ام يفقد تعقيمه الطاهر ؟؟*
> *وكثير وكثير من الامثلة الحية *


انت تضرب امثله على الله بمخلوقات الله كيف تسوى بين المخلوقات والخالق ان هذا لامر عظيم حاشا لله ان نسوي بالمخلوقات .


> *فالمسلمون مع رفضهم التام بان الله يمكن ان يظهر فى شكل انسان فهم اول من يعاملونه على انه انسان !حيث يعتقدون انه يتأثر بالمحدودات والزمنيات ، فهذا هو الإنسان فى ضعفه وليس الله فى قوته !*


*نحن نرفض فكرة ان يظهر الله فى شكل انسان لانه انتقاص لعظمة الله وقدرته وملكه وجلاله .*
*وكيف تدعى كذبا ان المسلمون يعاملون الله جل فى علاه على انه انسان من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام *
*واين اعتقادنا بانه يتاثر بالمحدودات والزمنيان الله الذى خلق كل شىء المحدود والامحدود وخلق الزمن يتاثر بهما من اين اتيت بهذا الافتراء يارجل .*

*



اتمنى ان اكون قد شرحت لـُب الموضوع كله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انت لم تشرح شىء بل ادعيت علينا بالباطل ما ادعيت . *


> *نحن نتحدث عن لا محدودية الله.. و هم يتحدثوا عن محدوديته..*
> *نحن نتحدث عن قدرته الا محدودة.. و هم يتحدثون عن*
> *محدوديةقدرته.نحن نتحدث عن وحدته...و هم يتحدثون عن تعدده.*


يا رجل اتقى الله ما هذا !!!!نحن المسلمون نتحدث عن محدودية الله...!!! عجبا .
اذا كان الله فى الجسد كما تدعى فهل هذه لا محدوديه وعندما نقول نحن المسلمون بان الله يستحيل لعظمته وجلاله ان ينحصر فى الجسد . تدعى علينا اننا نتحدث عن محدوديه .انت تقلب الموازين .
اين تتحدث عن قدرته الا محدوده وهو ياكل ويشرب ويتبول ويضرب ويهان ويبصق فى وجهه هذه هى القدره الا محدوده 
واين تحدث المسلمون عن القدره المحدوده لله . من اين اتيت بهذا .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انت تتحدث عن وحدته فى الاقانيم الثلاثه .والاب والابن والروح القدوس هذه هى الوحده ...عجببببببببببببببى 
ونحن نقول الله واحد احد فرد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد .اذا نحن نتحدث عن تعدده ........وا عجببببببببببببببنا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> دائما المنكرون والمكذبون يدعون على من يريدون ان ينتقموا منهم ادعاءات بالباطل فهم يريدون التنكيل به وقتله فافتروا عليه هذه الفريه لتكون مبرر امام الناس فى
> فى قتله وهذا حدث مع اغلب الانبياء فقد اتهم موسى بانه ساحر من فرعون وكل الانبياء حدث معهم نفس الشىء من قومهم . فهذا ليس دليل على انه اعلنها هذا قولهم هم ....​


 
سؤال ورد غطاه علشان ما نطولش :​ 
الله قال لموسى (فقال الرب لموسى انظر. انا جعلتك الها لفرعون. وهرون اخوك يكون نبيّك.)
(خروج 7: 1)​

هل اتهم اليهود موسى بانه يزعم انه الله او معادل لله ، مع العلم ان الله قال له هذا الكلام ؟؟؟​ 
لماذا اتهم اليهود المسيح بأنه اعلن عن نفسه كاله ومعادلا لله ؟؟؟​ 



> اما هو فقال
> *وحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني **وانا انسان **قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.*
> ماذا قال عليه وعلى نبينا السلام انا انسان ما جريمتى قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله . هل قال اكلمكم بكلامى فانا الله النص واضح وبين .​


 
وهل نحن انكرنا ان المسيح (انسانا كاملا ) كما هو (الها كاملا ) 
مرة اخرى اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت .​ 


> إنجيل يوحنا 5: 30
> *انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلنى*
> *وَالآبُ** نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ، **وَلاَ** أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ،*​


 
اقتباس مبتور من مكانه :​ 
تعال نرى معا كيف جاء الحوار كاملا ​ 
18* فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*​19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.*لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.*
20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
22 لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.
23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله
24 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة.
25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.
28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته.
29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة.
30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني
31 ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا.
32 الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق.
34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان.ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم.
35 كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وانتم اردتم ان تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة.
36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني.
37 والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.
38 وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم.لان الذي ارسله هو لستم انتم تؤمنون به.
39 فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي.
40 ولا تريدون ان تأتوا اليّ لتكون لكم حياة
41 مجدا من الناس لست اقبل.
42 ولكني قد عرفتكم ان ليست لكم محبة الله في انفسكم.
43 انا قد أتيت باسم ابي ولستم تقبلونني.ان أتى آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه.
44 كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض.والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه
45 لا تظنوا اني اشكوكم الى الآب.يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم.
46 لانكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لانه هو كتب عني.
47 فان كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك فكيف تصدقون كلامي
(يوحنا 5: 10 - 47)


اذا المسيح كان يرد على كلامهم في ان قوله ( ابن الله ) وان ( الله ابوه ) يعادل نفسه بالله ، فكان رد المسيح ( انه مهما يفعل الاب يفعل الابن ) اي انه يؤكد معادلته للاب ولاينفيها . 
*الاب له حياة في ذاته = ابن له حياة في ذاته *
*الاب يحي و يقيم من الاموات = الابن يحي من يشاء *
*الاب اعطي الدينونة للابن = سيقوم الناس من الاموات بسماع صوته وهو الذي يدين *

*الخلاصة كلام المسيح يؤكد انه معادل للاب .*

يتبع ......


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> رسالة بولس الاولى 28:15
> وَمَتَىأُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ، فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ، كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.​
> ​




اقتباس مبتور مرة اخرى ، واقرأ معي الكلام في سياقه :​20 ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين.
21 فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.
22 لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.
23 ولكن كل واحد في رتبته.المسيح باكورة ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه.
24 وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك للّه الآب متى ابطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة.
25 لانه يجب ان يملك حتى يضع جميع الاعداء تحت قدميه.
26 آخر عدو يبطل هو الموت.
27 لانه اخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه.ولكن حينما يقول ان كل شيء قد أخضع فواضح انه غير الذي اخضع له الكل.
28 ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل
الكلام اذا يتكلم عن ان المسيح هو القائم من الاموات ، البكر ، اي الاول في المقام ، الاول الذي قام ولم يمت مرة اخرى ( لماذا ) ؟؟
ويتكلم مرة اخرى ليقول انه بعد القيامة والدينونة كلها ، سيخضع الابن ( اي المسيح المتجسد بالناسوت ) للذي اخضع له كل شيء ، لان بعد القيامة ، لن يكون للتجسد دور ، فقد ادي المهمة .

اذا قرأت النص جيدا ، ستتأكد انه يثبت تجسد الله ولا ينفيه .
​


> اما ما اتيت به من نصوص للاستدلال فلا يوجد فيها نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده...وان هذا اجتهادات من بعده من الذين كتبوا ومن الذين اضافوا وحذفوا
> ومن الذين فسروا باهوائهم ليخرجوا الكلمات عن معانيها لتاييد هذا الاعتقاد .​
> ​




يا راجل حرام عليك ..
من فينا الذي يفسر باهوائه ليخرج الكلمات عن معانيها ، نحن ام انت ؟؟​



> *يارجل انت تقلب الايه انت المطالب ان يثبت انه اله انا اقول كما قال هو عن نفسه فى النصوص الواضحه وكما قال الذين راو الايات باعينهم وعاصروه انه رسول ونبى وبشر ونفذ مشيئه الله .*
> *اما وانك تدعى انه اله فانت المطالب بان تاتى بنص صريح على لسان المسيح عليه السلام انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده .*
> *وان وجدت هذا النص فسيكون هناك تعارض وتناقض لا يمكن حله . *
> *واذا لم تستطيع ان تجد هذا النص فان كلام اى انسان عنه لاتقوم به حجه لانه مخالف لاقوال المسيح عليه السلام *



​
​اولا : اتيت باكثر من نص يثبت ناسوت ولاهوت المسيح ، وحتى الان انت فقط تأتي بآيات معنا تثبت الناسوت وقلت لك انها لا تنفي اللاهوت .

ثانيا : قلت لك هات ما يثبت نفي اللاهوت ، فلم تأتي بأي دليل حتى الان .

ثالثا : قلنا انه ليس هناك اي تناقض ان يكون المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، كونك لا تفهم مع وجود الملايين المؤمنين الذين فهموا فهذا يثبت عدم فهمك انت .​​​ 


> *(**السجود تكلمنا فيه وقلنا ان اخوت يوسف سجدوا ليوسف فهل كان يوسف اله وانت لم تستطيع ان تثبت ان السجود لايكون الا لله فى عقيدتكم .*​


 
*تكرر الكلام وكأننا لم نجيبك اكثر من مرة *

*اخوة يوسف سجدوا ليوسف لان الناموس جاء بعد يوسف ، جاء على لسان موسى يقول ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) *

*قلت لك هات مثال من العهد الجديد لانسان او ملاك يقبل السجود ولا يرفضه .*

*حقيقي انت مسكين لانك فقط تغمض عينيك وتعتقد ( يامسكين ) اننا لم نجيبك ولم نطلب منك الدليل على كلامك الذي فشلت حتى الان في ان تأتي به .*

*يتبع ...*
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> إنجيل متى 26: 39
> ثُمَّتَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاًوَخَرَّعَلَى وَجْهِهِ،وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُأَنْتَ».
> ها هو المسيح يخر ساجدا ...لمن يسجد اذا كان هو الله او معادلا له فلماذا يسجد اليس الذى يسجد له هو اعظم منه . واذا كان السجود لايكون الا لله فهويسجد لله .


 
يا مسكين : 

اولا : هذه الايات تتكلم عن الناسوت ، واثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت .

ثانيا : اين السجود الذي تتحدث عنه ، النص يقول ( خر على وجهه ) واذا رجعت الى النص في سياقه ، ستكتشف ان المسيح كان متعبا للغاية ، حتى ان التلاميذ كلهم كانوا نياما من التعب ، وهو الذي كان يجاهد مع التعب ليقضي الوقت في الصلاة ( بالناسوت ليعطينا مثالا نقتدي به ونتعلم منه ) .

والان اسألك لتجيب بشجاعة ، من الذي يفسر الكلام على هواه ويخرج بالكلام من المعاني الحقيقية !!!!

اتحداك ان تثبت حرفا واحدا من تفسيراتك الواهية باقتباس من تفسير لاحد الاباء المسيحيين ( مع ملاحظة اننا نفحمكم دائما بالتفاسير من مصادركم الاسلامية ) !!!

ولا زلت اكرر لك :

النصوص التي لم تقترب من واحد منها ....

(في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله...والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا)
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

(ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.)
(1 يوحنا 5: 20 ) 
(راجع البقية في سفر الرؤيا ) وابسطها 
(فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت.)
(رؤيا 1: 17 - 18)

وايضا :
(ولهم -اي اليهود- الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين)
(روميه 5: 9)

وايضا :
(ولكن ان كنت ابطىء فلكي تعلم كيف يجب ان تتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي عمود الحق وقاعدته.16 وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد)
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 15 - 16)

(منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح)
(تيطس 2: 13)

(فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا 6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه 7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. 8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم 10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض 11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب) 
(فيليبي 2: 5 - 11)​ 
(واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.)
(عبرانيين 1: 8)

وهذا اعتراف اعدائه :

(اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.)
(يوحنا 10 : 33)

(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 18)

والاكثر من ذلك قلت لك (قبول المسيح سجود الشكر والعبادة له ) وهو الذي قال (للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) هذا معناه انه المعنى بالسجود والشكر ، وعدم انكاره للسجود وقبوله له هو اعترافا ضمنيا وصريحا بلاهوته .

*ودعني اختم بهذه الصيغة اتحداك ان تأتي من العهد الجديد بآية واحدة تقول ان انسانا غير المسيح قبل السجود من البشر ( وهو القائل للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) .*

*هات آية واحدة ينفي فيها المسيح اللاهوت عن نفسه . *



​​


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا نيومان عم نتعبك معانا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> من الذى يكذب على نفسه . اذا كان الجميع فهموا انه اله فلماذا قالوا انه نبى وهو اذا كان اله لماذا يقول انه نبى ورسول وانه يصنع مشيئة الذى ارسله .


*
لأنه فعلا نبى ورسول وانسان ........ !

ما المشكلة فى كل ذلك ؟؟؟*



> لماذا لم تعلنها صريحه فى كل مره انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد
> حتى لا يعطى لاحد الفرصه للانكار .


*
من قال انه لم يعلنها صراحة ؟؟

فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(مت  12 :  8)
اذا ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
 (مر  2 :  28)
و قال لهم ان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا 
(لو  6 :  5)*




> من الذى يكذب على نفسه ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
أنت إذ انك لا تناقش الأدلة التى وضعناها لك بل تضع نفس الآيات مرة أخرى فهل هذا يخرج عن كونه ضعف وعجز منك وتدليس ؟*



> دائما المنكرون والمكذبون يدعون على من يريدون ان ينتقموا منهم ادعاءات بالباطل فهم يريدون التنكيل به وقتله فافتروا عليه هذه الفريه لتكون مبرر امام الناس فى
> فى قتله وهذا حدث مع اغلب الانبياء فقد اتهم موسى بانه ساحر من فرعون وكل الانبياء حدث معهم نفس الشىء من قومهم . فهذا ليس دليل على انه اعلنها هذا قولهم هم ....


*دليلك انهم فهموا خطأ ؟؟؟

بل على العكس تماما قالوا له هذا عندما قال لهم انا والآب واحد !

انا و الاب واحد 
(يو  10 :  30)

فأنت الآن مطالب ان تحضر لى اى شخص فى كل الكتاب المقدس قال انه هو والآب واحد !*



> *يوحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني **وانا انسان **قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.))*


*من قال لك انه ليس انسان ؟؟*



> إنجيل يوحنا 5: 30
> *انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلنى*
> *وَالآبُ** نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ، **وَلاَ** أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ،*


طيب دة تدليس وإقتطاع من السياق 



*فعلا المسيح لا يفعل من نفسه شئ لأنه هو والآب واحد فكيف يفعل من نفسه شئا !!؟؟*
*الأية تقول ان المسيح سوف يدين فالآن انت عليك ، هل المسيح يدين والآب موجود ؟؟؟*
*تعالى بقى اكشف لك التدليس !*
*من نفس الإصحاح*

*فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الان و انا اعمل.
 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله.
*


*تعالى بقى للمصيبة اللى مش عارف تجاوب عليها*
*
فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو  5 :  19)*


*لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك
**لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك
**لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك
**لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك
**لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك
**لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك

هل تقدر ان تقول لى ما معنى كلمة " مهما " فى الأية ؟؟


هل لديك نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح " انا لست الله " ؟؟
هل لديك نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح " انا عبد الله " ؟؟
*




> *وانت لم تستطيع ان تثبت ان السجود لايكون الا لله فى عقيدتكم .*


*ما اروعك ما ؟؟

لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الاباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث و الرابع من مبغضي 
(خر  20 :  5)
لا تسجد لالهتهم و لا تعبدها و لا تعمل كاعمالهم بل تبيدهم و تكسر انصابهم 
(خر  23 :  24)
فانك لا تسجد لاله اخر لان الرب اسمه غيور اله غيور هو 
(خر  34 :  14)
لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الاباء في الابناء و في الجيل الثالث و الرابع من الذين يبغضونني 
(تث  5 :  9)
حتى لا تدخلوا الى هؤلاء الشعوب اولئك الباقين معكم و لا تذكروا اسم الهتهم و لا تحلفوا بها و لا تعبدوها و لا تسجدوا لها 
(يش  23 :  7)
و قطع الرب معهم عهدا و امرهم قائلا لا تتقوا الهة اخرى و لا تسجدوا لها و لا تعبدوها و لا تذبحوا لها 
(2مل  17 :  35)
لا يكن فيك اله غريب و لا تسجد لاله اجنبي
 (مز  81 :  9)
فاجاب نبوخذنصر و قال لهم تعمدا يا شدرخ و ميشخ و عبد نغو لا تعبدون الهتي و لا تسجدون لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبت 
(دا  3 :  14)
و كان الملك يعبده و ينطلق كل يوم فيسجد له اما دانيال فكان يسجد لالهه فقال الملك لماذا لا تسجد لبال 
(دا  14 :  3)
و اقطع تماثيلك المنحوتة و انصابك من وسطك فلا تسجد لعمل يديك في ما بعد 
(مي  5 :  13)


هل رأيت مدى ضعفك ؟؟

*


> ها هو المسيح يخر *ساجدا*


*

هذا تدليس من اين اتيت بأنه خر على وجهه ساجدا ؟؟؟
نريد نص صريح يقول ان المسيح سجد !

*


> *ومجازا ابن الله*


*
عاودت التدليس 

من قال انه مجازا ابن الله  ؟؟؟
بل هو ابن الله الوحيد !

الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد 
(يو  3 :  18)

الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر 
(يو  1 :  18)

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
(يو  3 :  16)

بهذا اظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به 
(1يو  4 :  9)

*


> *اما كونه الله الظاهر فى الجسد*


*تعالى نشوف المسيح

و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم 
(يو  17 :  5)*




> يااستاذ لو انى صدقت ما يقوله الناس وهو مخالف لما يقوله المسيح عليه السلام عن نفسه لكنت مكذبا للمسيح


*

شفت لما احرجتك قلت اية ؟؟

انت استشهدت بكلام الناس على انه الحقيقة لأنك بتحاول المراوغة ولما زنقتك تبرأت من كلام الناس !
ألعلك تحترم نفسك بعد هذا ؟؟

*


> *شكرا لك*
> *ابن الله = الله
> 
> *
> ...


*
تعالى نشوف هل انت ابن الله زى المسيح ولا لأ ؟؟*


*الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد 
(يو  3 :  18)

الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر 
(يو  1 :  18)

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
(يو  3 :  16)

بهذا اظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به 
(1يو  4 :  9)

**الوحيييييييييييييييييد !!**

*


> *النص الذى ذكرناه يثبت انهم مشيئتين*


*استخرج من الأية كلمة مشيئتان ؟؟؟

وتعالى معى للصاعقة الكبرى
* 

*فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو  5 :  19)

ألا ترى معى كلمة " مهما " ؟؟؟

*


> *واتحدى ان تاتى بلغه يجوز فيها هذا*


*تعالى ولا تتحدى بلا بتاع
تعالى
* 


*فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو  5 :  19)

فسر الأية دى كدة ؟؟؟
مشكلتك انك وقعت تحت ايدى وانا لا ارحم !

*


> *الله الكامل المنزه عن كل نقص لا يجوز فى حقه ان يذل نفسه لخلقه لان هذا ضد الكمال وضد القدره والعظمه .انا لم افترض شىء من عندى الانسان انسان واذا راته اعيننا فلن نقول غير ما رايناه وما رايناه هو ما سيحاسبنا عليه الله وليس *
> *هذا ليس هراء انه جد خطير انه امر جلل نحن نتحدث عن الله العظيم القادر المقتدر الذى بيده ملكوت السماوات والارض . *
> *ليس هذا هراء يا سيدى . *


*كلام فارغ 
هل يمكن ان تثبت كلامك من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



> *هذا ادعائك انت*


*لا ليس من ادعائى
ألا تعرف الكاب المقدس ؟؟
*

*انا و الاب واحد 
(يو  10 :  30)*




> *هل تظن ان كثرة ايرادك للمعجزات سيغير فى الامر شىء نحن قلنا ان الله القادر يمنح من عباده الذين اصطفى ما يشاء من قدرات غير عاديه ومعجزات لتايدهم وليثبتوا للناس بما لايدع مجال للشك *
> *انهم مرسلون من قبل الله لان الله هو الذى يمدهم بهذه القدره المعجزه.*
> *وقلنا ان المعجزات ليست دليلا على انه الله . لان الانبياء الكذبه يصنعون المعجزات .*


*لم اتكلم عن المعجزة اصلا بل تكلمت عن غفران الخطايا ؟؟

نعيد عليك السؤال الذة احرجك

انت الآن مطالب ان تحضر لى اى شخص قال لأى انسان مغفورة لك خطاياك !
منتظرك ؟*




> الذين راو الايات قالوا انه نبى وهو لم يقل اكثر من ذلك كما ذكرنا


*طالما عاودت الرجوع لكلام الناس
نرجع برضوا لكلام الناس 
معاك للصبح

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 
(يو  5 :  18)*

*هذا هو كلام الناس ؟؟؟؟*
*
*


> الله العظيم يتجسد فى شكل بشر ليرفع من قيمه البشر ويحط من قدره هو ....كيييييييف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*كما حدث !*



> انت تضرب امثله على الله بمخلوقات الله كيف تسوى بين المخلوقات والخالق ان هذا لامر عظيم حاشا لله ان نسوي بالمخلوقات .


*أرأيت انك ضعبف وغير قادر على الرد ! ؟؟؟

بل بالأولى طالما مخلوقات الله هكذا فما بالك بالله خالقها ؟؟؟

*


> *نحن نرفض فكرة ان يظهر الله فى شكل انسان لانه انتقاص لعظمة الله وقدرته وملكه وجلاله .*


*دليلك ؟؟*



> *انت لم تشرح شىء بل ادعيت علينا بالباطل ما ادعيت . *


*
ولماذا لم تقدر ان تقترب من الكلام هذا ؟؟
اجيبك انا : لانه الحق !

*


> يا رجل اتقى الله ما هذا !!!!نحن المسلمون نتحدث عن محدودية الله...!!! عجبا .


*نعم لأنكم تظنون كذبا وجهلا ان الله عندما يتجسد يكون محدودا فى داخل الجسد فقط !*



> اذا كان الله فى الجسد كما تدعى فهل هذه لا محدوديه وعندما نقول نحن المسلمون بان الله يستحيل لعظمته وجلاله ان ينحصر فى الجسد . تدعى علينا اننا نتحدث عن محدوديه .انت تقلب الموازين .


*
السؤال المحرج لك الآن
من قال ان الله انحصر فى الجسد ؟؟؟*



> واين تحدث المسلمون عن القدره المحدوده لله . من اين اتيت بهذا .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*هل لديك نص صريح يقول فيه الله انه لا يمكن ان يتجسد ؟؟؟**

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*أعلن امام ادارة المنتدى عن رغبتى فى عمل مناظرة ثنائية بينى وبين " الأقرب " فى لاهوت الله المسيح !

منتظر قرار المدير والأخ المناظر !
*​


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أعلن امام ادارة المنتدى عن رغبتى فى عمل مناظرة ثنائية بينى وبين " الأقرب " فى لاهوت الله المسيح !*​
> 
> 
> *منتظر قرار المدير والأخ المناظر !*​


 


*أخي / *Molka Molkan

*الأشخاص مثل العضو ( الأقرب ) قد أغلقوا اذهانهم بتعصبهم لمعتقداتهم *

*وقد إمتلكهم الشيطان لإرادته لرفض عمل ربنا يسوع المسيح *

*وقد ملَّكوا إبليس على حياتهم ربًا وبالتالي يرفضون ربوبية المسيح *

*لقد رأوا في إبليس سيد حقق وأباح لهم كل شهواتهم من ُمتع الجسد الفاسد *

*فهو يرفض ربوبية المسيح لأن حياته الفاسدة تنكشف أمام قداسة المسيح *

يوحنا 3 : 19 
... إِنَّ *النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* *وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ* أَكْثَرَ مِنَ *النُّورِ* لأَنَّ *أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً*.


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2010)

*حتى نـُعِـيد الموضوع الى اتزانه و نسقه سوف نضع دليلاً واحدا ثم الآخر عندما يتم الإنتهاء من المناقشة فيه !

اول دليل :*

*انا و الاب واحد (يو  10 :  30)*

*لقد بدأت بهذا الدليل لأن اغلب المسلمين المحاورين عندهم رد على الدليل دة ( كما يظنون ) وسوف نهدمه بكل سهولة كما سوف نرى !*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2010)

يا استاذ متحدى ليه تجاهلت ردى رقم 45 ومعلقتش عليه 

يمكن مشفتهوش  احطه تانى


تمام احنا فهمناكوا كتير ان 

ابن الله = ظهور الله فى الجسد = المسيح







> وأتحداك امام الجميع هنا ان تعرض لنا ان المسيح قال حرفيا انه الله او انه امر أحد تلاميذه بعبادته هو ؟



اليك المسيح يقول انه الله حرفيا

قَائِلاً: «اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا وَحِينَ تَدْخُلاَنِهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشاً مَرْبُوطاً لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ قَطُّ. فَحُلاَّهُ وَأْتِيَا بِهِ. 
31 وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُلاَّنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ: إِنَّ *الرَّبَّ* مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ». 


: «ولماذا تدعونني *يا رب يا رب،* وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). 

ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 

«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22). 

انا هديك السياق الكامل للاية احسن تقول طب ما المسيح قالهم انا ساعتها مش هعرفكوا

بص كده

لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ 
23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ! 

مش هعرفكوا لاثامكوا وخطاياكوا

برأيك لو المسيح مش الله كان هيترك التلاميذ يقولوا يارب *دون ان ينتهرهم* بص الايه الجاية دى


وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ عِنْدَ مُنْحَدَرِ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ ابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ اللهَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقُوَّاتِ الَّتِي نَظَرُوا 
38 قَائِلِينَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!». 
39 وَأَمَّا بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ انْتَهِرْ تَلاَمِيذَكَ». 
40 فَأَجَابَ: «أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هَؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!». [/quote]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

*33 أَيُّهَا الْحَيَّاتُ أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي كَيْفَ تَهْرُبُونَ مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ جَهَنَّمَ؟ 
34 لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ 
*35 لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ. 
36 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هَذَا كُلَّهُ يَأْتِي عَلَى هَذَا الْجِيلِ! 
*37 «يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا.* 
38 هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً! 
39 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!». 


كم مره ادرت ان اجمع اولادك هل يقول ذلك الا الله


و ايضا ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء و حكماء و كتبه

هل يرسلمهم الا الله

تخيل حد يقولك انا بعت لبلدكم انبياء كتير و محدش استجاب

هتقول عليه مدعي الالوهيه و مجنون

مش كدا و لا ايه

الادله كتير جدا و لكنها المكابره و العناد

اهلي كدا برضه

يالا ربنا ينور الكل

و شكرا


----------



## الاقرب (2 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد ​


> سؤال ورد غطاه علشان ما نطولش :
> الله قال لموسى (فقال الرب لموسى انظر. انا جعلتك الها لفرعون. وهرون اخوك يكون نبيّك.)
> (خروج 7: 1)
> هل اتهم اليهود موسى بانه يزعم انه الله او معادل لله ، مع العلم ان الله قال له هذا الكلام ؟؟؟
> لماذا اتهم اليهود المسيح بأنه اعلن عن نفسه كاله ومعادلا لله ؟؟؟​


الله قال لموسى اجعلك الها لفرعون ماذا تعنى هذه الايه هل فعلا موسى كان اله ام ان الله

اخفق ولماذا لم يدعى موسى انه اله . 
موسى عليه وعلى جميع الانيباء الضلاة والسلام اتهم بانه ساحر وهوليس بساحر  ولم يتهم بانه نبى وكل الانبياء اتهموا بما ليس فيهم وذلك ليبرروا قتلهم وتعذيبهم اذا الاتهام بما ليس فيهم وكذلك المسيح اتهم بما ليس فيه . ولو انهم اتهموا بما هو يدعيه لما كان هذا اتهام لانه المفروض ان يكون كما قالوا . وعندما اتهموه بانه يدعى انه الله كما تزعم انت هل اتثبت لهم ذلك ام انه اثبت الكس لقد اخذوه وسجنوه وضربوه واهانوه وصلبوه فهل هذا يثبت لهم انه اله كما ادعى بزعمك ام يثبت انه انسان كما ندعى . ​


> وهل نحن انكرنا ان المسيح (انسانا كاملا ) كما هو (الها كاملا )
> مرة اخرى اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت .​


نحن اتفقنا على انه انسان وابن انسان وانه رسول ونبى ..

اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى  اللاهوت ماذا تعنى هذه القاعده التى ترددها كثيرا كيف يكون اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت . 
الحقيقه ان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى فقط بل ينسف فكره اللاهوت . لماذا 
المسيح عليه السلام فى مئات الايات التى يتحدث فيها على انه انسان هل اللاهوت كان يتركه فى هذه اللحظات هل عندما كان يتصرف كانسان ياكل ويشرب ويتبول ويتغوط هل كان اللاهوت يتركه طبعا 
لا لانك تؤمن بان اللاهوت لم يترك الناسوت طرفة عين اذا 
هل اللاهوت كان يكذب ويخدع الناس لانه يظهر غير حقيقته يقول انسان ورسول ونبى وابن الله وهوفى حقيقته الله اليس هذا كذب وخداع وتضليل للناس لكى لا يعرفوا حقيقته . ام ان اللاهوت كان يخاف من ان يعلموا حقيقته . هل كان يخاف . ام انه اراد ان يضل الناس ليدخلهم النار . وحاشا لله يكون كذابا او انه يخاف او انه يضل الناس ليعذبهم . 
هذه الحقائق تجعل اثبات الناسوت ينفى اللاهوت . ثم انك لم تاتى بنص واحد على لسان المسيح يقول فيه انه الله وانه مستحق العباده .​ 


> اقتباس مبتور من مكانه :
> تعال نرى معا كيف جاء الحوار كاملا ​


انا لا ابتر الاقول ولكنى اتيتك بنص واضح وصريح وكل النصوص التى قبله تؤكد المعنى الذى ذكرناه من انه رسول وانسان وسنرى ما فى هذه الايات التى تدعى اننى ابترها 

لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم
لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.
28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته.
انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني
ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا.
32 الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني.
والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.
نكتفى بهذه النصوص لعدم الاطاله 
انظر الى ما يقوله المسيح عليه السلام لان الاب وهو الله يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما يعمله اذا الاب وهو الله يرى الابن المسيح ما يعمله لان المسيح لا يعمل من نفسه وسيريه اعمالا عظيمه من الذى سيريه انه الله . اليس هذا واضح كالشمس . 
من هذه الاعمال ان الاب وهو الله يحيى الموتى الاب يحيى الموتى هل هذا من نفسه ام ان الله اراه ما يفعله . واعطاه سلطان اى ان الله اعطى المسيح سلطان ان يدين ايضا لم يدعى فى اى من النصوص انه يفعل اى شىء من نفسه ولكن كل ما يعمله من الله 
فما وجه اتهامك لى ببتر النص بل على العكس فكل الايات تايد ما قلته وما جئتك به .​


> *الاب له حياة في ذاته = ابن له حياة في ذاته *
> *الاب يحي و يقيم من الاموات = الابن يحي من يشاء *
> *الاب اعطي الدينونة للابن = سيقوم الناس من الاموات بسماع صوته وهو الذي يدين *
> *الخلاصة كلام المسيح يؤكد انه معادل للاب .*​


كل ما تدعيه من استنتاج خاطىء لماذا لان الاب له حياه ابديه لماذا لم تذكر كلمة اعطى للابن حياه ابديه وكل من يؤمن بالذى ارسل المسيح فان له حياه ابديه لماذا تخفى بعض الكلمات لكى تكون مؤيده لما تعتقده بغير حق من الذى اعطى المسيح الحياه الابديه والذين يؤمنون اليس الله وهذه هى الايه التى تخفى منها انت بعض الكلمات لتفرض علينا معنى غير المعنى الحقيقى .

لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
لماذا اهملت كلمة اعطى 
الاب يحيى والابن يحيى من الذى يريه ويعلمه هذا اليس الله 
لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
الاب وهو الله يرى الابن اى المسيح ما يعمله اذا هو لا يعمل شىء من عند نفسه ويريه اعمالا عظيمه لتتعجبوا ما هى هذه الاعمال العظيمه لانه كما ان الاب يحيى كذلك الاب هل هذا غير واضح 
كل ماتدعيه من استنتاجات خاطئه والحقيقه غير ذلك كما هو واضح من الايات . 
الخلاصه المسيح لم يفعل من نفسه ولكن الله الذى يعطيه ويعلمه كيف يفعل وهو يفعل مشيئة الله وليست مشيئته . ​ 


> يا راجل حرام عليك ..
> من فينا الذي يفسر باهوائه ليخرج الكلمات عن معانيها ، نحن ام انت ؟؟​


انا لا افسر ولكنى انقل النصوص واوضح منها المعنى المراد وهو واضحه وجليه ولا تحتاج الى تفسير . 

اما بخصوص التفسير فقد قرات تفسير بعض ايات من الانجيل ولكنى لا اعرف ما هى القواعد والاسس التى عليها يتم التفسير وقد وضعت سؤلا فى منتدى الرد على الشبهات ولكن اغلق الموضوع دون ان يرد على احد رد شافى او كافى ولم تعطى لى فرصة المناقشه وانت الذى اغلق الموضوع ...فلماذا ...؟؟؟؟؟​


> اولا : اتيت باكثر من نص يثبت ناسوت ولاهوت المسيح ، وحتى الان انت فقط تأتي بآيات معنا تثبت الناسوت وقلت لك انها لا تنفي اللاهوت .
> ثانيا : قلت لك هات ما يثبت نفي اللاهوت ، فلم تأتي بأي دليل حتى الان .
> ثالثا : قلنا انه ليس هناك اي تناقض ان يكون المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، كونك لا تفهم مع وجود الملايين المؤمنين الذين فهموا فهذا يثبت عدم فهمك انت .​


نحن تكلمنا فى موضوع اثبات الناسوت واللاهوت واثبتنا ان العقل والمنطق يقول ان اثبات الناسوت ينفى اللاهوت . وانت عيلك اثبات هذه القاعده التى وضعت منافيه للعقل  والمنطق فقط لتايد الاعتقاد بغير الحق ​




> *لأنه فعلا نبى ورسول وانسان ........ !*
> *ما المشكلة فى كل ذلك ؟؟؟*​


*لا توجد مشكله بل مشاكل كثيره انت ليست عندك مشكله لانك تعتقد هذا الاعتقاد وتظن خطا ان هذا الاعتقاد مسلم به عقلا اما اذا تجردت من الاعتقاد ونظرت الى هذا الموضوع بالعقل المجرد ستعرف ان هناك مشاكل كثيره ....*​


> *من قال انه لم يعلنها صراحة ؟؟*
> *فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا *
> *(مت 12 : 8)*
> *اذا ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا*
> ...


*ماذا تعنى رب السبت لماذا لم يقل المسيح صراحة انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده وهوكما تدعى الله كيف ؟لا يذكر ذلك ولو لمرة واحده كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


> *أنت إذ انك لا تناقش الأدلة التى وضعناها لك بل تضع نفس الآيات مرة أخرى فهل هذا يخرج عن كونه ضعف وعجز منك وتدليس ؟*​


اى ادله يارجل كل ما ذكرته ليس فيه نص صريح يؤكد ان المسيح عليه السلام انه الله وانه خالق السماوات والارض وانه المستحق للعباده وهى استنتاجات . وانا لم ادلس التدلس الذى يخفى الكلمات ولا يذكرها لاثبات ما لا يمكن اثباته . ​



> *تعالى بقى للمصيبة اللى مش عارف تجاوب عليها*
> *فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك *
> *(يو 5 : 19)*
> *لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*
> ...


*ما هذه المصيبه التى تدعيها انت لا تقرأ النص الا بطريقه خاطئه المسيح يقرر انه لايقدر ان يعمل من نفسه اذا من الذى يجعله يعمل الاب الله الذى هو ابو الناس جميعا كما قرر المسيح عليه السلام المسيح يقول انه لايقدر وانت تقول انه يقدر من نصدق انصدقك انت ونكذبه ام نكذبك انت ونصدقه المسيح يضع قاعده تسر على كل ما يفعله مهما كان وهى انه لايقدر ان يعمل من نفسه . فمهما هنا التى تتباهى بها وتظن انها معك هى ضدك كيف تفهم انت اللغه وكيف تفهم المعانى النص واضح وضوح الشمس *

*مهما عمل ذاك يعمله الابن لانه لايقدر ان يعمل من نفسه *
*ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل *
*ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل*
*ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل *
*ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل *​*ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل *
*



هل لديك نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح " انا لست الله " ؟؟
هل لديك نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح " انا عبد الله " ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​[
*با استاذ انا لست مطالب بان اثبت انه قال انا لست اله او انا عبد الله انا اؤمن بما قاله هو عن نفسه من انه انسان ورسول ونبى وانت الذى يدعى انه اله فانت المطالب بالدليل ان تاتى بنصوص صريحه واضحه لالبث فيها ان المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه الله او انه الذى يستحق ان يعبد او انه خالق الموات والارض . *

*لا تعكس الايه نحن اتفقنا انه لاخلاف فى انه انسان ورسول ونبى والنصوص كثيره وواضحه وبينه فمن اراد ان يثبت غير ذلك فعليه الدليل وهذه المسائل لا يصح فيها الدليل الذى يتطرق اليه ادنى شك لانها مسالة عقيده وايمان وجنه ونار . *
*هل الله جل فى علاه ذو الجلال والذى بيده مقاليد كل شىء يجد صعوبه فى اثبات انه الله والناس تتحايل على النص وتخرجه من معانيه وتحمل اللغه ما لاتحتمل لكى يثبتوا ان الله هو الله ......كيف ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


> *هذا تدليس من اين اتيت بأنه خر على وجهه ساجدا ؟؟؟*
> *نريد نص صريح يقول ان المسيح سجد !*​


ثُمَّتَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاًوَخَرَّعَلَى وَجْهِهِ،وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُأَنْتَ».

*المسيح عليه السلام خر على وجهه لماذا الايه تقول انه يصلى فكيف يخر على وجهه ما معناها فى رايك اللغه تقول انه يسجد والدليل انه كان يصلى اذا كان لها معنى غير ذلك فما هو ثم انك تقول ان كان متعب فهل كلمة يخر على وجهه تعنى انه متعب . *
*اى لغه تتحدث بها واى عقول التى تفهم هذه اللغه . *
*من الذى يدلسسسسسسسسسسسسس *​


> *عاودت التدليس *
> *من قال انه مجازا ابن الله ؟؟؟*
> *بل هو ابن الله الوحيد !*​


*المفهوم من جميع الايات انه ابنه مجازا مثل جميع الناس كما قال المسيح عليه السلام والا لو انها على الحقيقه لاادخلتنا فى مناقشات وافتراضات لا تنتهى وهنا ليس مجالها .*​


> *شفت لما احرجتك قلت اية ؟؟*
> *انت استشهدت بكلام الناس على انه الحقيقة لأنك بتحاول المراوغة ولما زنقتك تبرأت من كلام الناس !*
> *ألعلك تحترم نفسك بعد هذا ؟؟*​


*يا رجل اتقى الله من احرج من ومن الذى وقع فى ورطه كبيره *

*انا استشهدت بكلام الناس التى امنت بالمسيح عليه السلام وقالوا ان هذا بالحقيقه هو النبى . *
*اما انت فاستشهدت بكلام المكذبين الضالين الذى كذبوا على الله وعلى رسوله المسيح عيسى ابن مريم *
*من منا المطالب ان يحترم نفسه اذا انا مع الذين امنوا وانت مع الذين كذبوا فاى الفريقين افضل الذين امنوا ام الذين كذبوا *
*إنجيل متى 5**: 9*
طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَاللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ.​ 
*إنجيل لوقا 20**: 36*
إِذْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُمْمِثْلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، وَهُمْأَبْنَاءُاللهِ،إِذْ هُمْأَبْنَاءُالْقِيَامَةِ.​ 
*إنجيل يوحنا 11**: 52*
وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَأَبْنَاءَاللهِالْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَىوَاحِدٍ.​ 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8**: 14*
لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِاللهِ،فَأُولئِكَ هُمْأَبْنَاءُاللهِ.​ 

*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8**: 19*
لأَنَّ انْتِظَارَ الْخَلِيقَةِ يَتَوَقَّعُ اسْتِعْلاَنَأَبْنَاءِاللهِ​ 
*هذه بعض النصوص التى تنص على ان المؤمنون جميعا هم ابناء الله فهل هؤلاء ابناء الله على الحقيقه ...!!!!!!!!!!*​


> *الله الكامل المنزه عن كل نقص لا يجوز فى حقه ان يذل نفسه لخلقه لان هذا ضد الكمال وضد القدره والعظمه .انا لم افترض شىء من عندى الانسان انسان واذا راته اعيننا فلن نقول غير ما رايناه وما رايناه هو ما سيحاسبنا عليه الله وليس*
> *هراء *​





> *كلام فارغ *
> *هل يمكن ان تثبت كلامك من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*​


*للمرة الثانيه هذا ليس كلام فارغ هل الله كامل ام يعتريه النقص اذا كان الله يجوز فى حقه ان يذل نفسه فكيف يحاسب الذين اذلوه اليس هذا ينقض قدره الله وكماله وعظمته كيف يكون عظيما وذليلا فى نفس الوقت هذا يستحيل عقلا ....*

*ولا يحتاج الى دليل من الانجيل ..*​ 


> *لم اتكلم عن المعجزة اصلا بل تكلمت عن غفران الخطايا ؟؟*
> *نعيد عليك السؤال الذة احرجك*
> *انت الآن مطالب ان تحضر لى اى شخص قال لأى انسان مغفورة لك خطاياك !*
> *منتظرك ؟*​


*المسيح عليه السلام يقرر انه لا يقدر ان يعمل شىء من نفسه وان ما يعمله هو من الله هو الذى يجعله يعمل كل شىء احياء الموتى وشفاء المرضى وغفران الخطايا ومهما يعمل فان الله هو الذى يجعله يعمل لانه لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه ...*​


> *نحن نرفض فكرة ان يظهر الله فى شكلانسان لانه انتقاص لعظمة الله وقدرته وملكه وجلاله .*​


*



دليلك ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل هذه تحتاج الى دليل الله القادر المقتدر ذوالجلال مالك الملك يتشبه بمخلوق من مخلوقاته ضعيف وتسرى عليه كل احكام البشر من تعب واعياء وجوع ونمو واكل *
*اليس هذا يتنافى مع عظمة الله جلاله ان يتشبه بخلقه .*​


> *نعم لأنكم تظنون كذبا وجهلا ان الله عندما يتجسد يكون محدودا فى داخل الجسد فقط !*​


*نحن المسلمين نرفض فكرة ان الله يظهر فى صورة جسد لان الجد محدود والله غير محدود الجسد تدركه الابصار والله لاتدركه الابصار ..*

*انت تقول ان روح الله حلت فى الجسد مامعنى كلمة حلت وما معنى الله تجسد انه اتخذ جسدا هل الله يكون داخل الجسد ام خارجه ام ان جزء منه داخل وجزء منه خارجه ام يكون فى اوقات داخل الجسد واوقات خارجه ..*
*اشرح لنا هذا كيف يكون الله متجسد وليس محدود ....*​


> *السؤال المحرج لك الآن*
> *من قال ان الله انحصر فى الجسد ؟؟؟*​


*انتم تدعون انه حل بالجسد او اتخذ جسدا فماذا تعنى هذه اليست تحصره داخل الجسد .*​


> *هل لديك نص صريح يقول فيه الله انه لا يمكن ان يتجسد ؟؟؟*​


*انا لديا عقل وكل عقل سليم يعرف عظمة وجلال الله وينظر ويتفكر فى خلق السماوات والارض وهذا الكون الذى لا نعلم له حدود وكل هذه المخلوقات تدل على انه عظيم وجليل وقارد انه صاحب العزه فلا يقبل العقل السليم هذه الفكره التى تجعل الله ذليلا ضعيفا خائفا يضرب ويهان ويبصق فى وجهه ويصلب ويموت . الا يتنافى هذا مع ما ذكرناه . ام ان العقل لا قيمة له فى هذه المساله ....؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


> *الأشخاص مثل العضو ( الأقرب ) قد أغلقوا اذهانهم بتعصبهم لمعتقداتهم *​


*لو كلامك صحيح ما جئت الى منتداك لكى نتناقش ونتحاور .*​


> *وقد إمتلكهم الشيطان لإرادته لرفض عمل ربنا يسوع المسيح *​


*نحن نتحاور فى مساله دين ولو ان معك الحق فيما تدعيه فعليك البيان اثبت لى ان المسيح هو الله ولن اقول الا كما قال القران قل لو كان للرحمن ولدا فانا اول العابدين .*​


> *وقد ملَّكوا إبليس على حياتهم ربًا وبالتالي يرفضون ربوبية المسيح *
> *لقد رأوا في إبليس سيد حقق وأباح لهم كل شهواتهم من ُمتع الجسد الفاسد *
> *انا لا اريد ان اخوض فى مواضيع متفرقه فارجوا الا تدعى شىء علينا خارج الموضوع فتشتتنا عما نتحدث فيه .*
> *فهو يرفض ربوبية المسيح لأن حياته الفاسدة تنكشف أمام قداسة المسيح *​


*انت لم تعرف حياتى لتحكم عليها انها فاسده وراجع ما كتبته لترى من الذى ينكشف .*​


> *يوحنا 3 : 19 *
> *... إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً*​


*المسيح عليه السلام جاء كما جاء جميع الانبياء بالنور من عند الله وبين للناس الحق ونحن نؤمن بذلك ونصدق *

*كما امن الذين راو الايات بانه نبى ورسول ولم نتبع المنكرون المكذبون الذين اتهموه بانه يدعى انه الله ليقتلوه .*​


> *انا و الاب واحد (يو 10 : 30)*​


*هل فعلا المسيح كان يقصد انه هو والله واحد فى الجوهر ام انه يقصد واحد فى القصد وهو هداية الناس للحق لان اله ارسله من اجل هذه المهمه .*

*وهذا سياق الايه *
*أَبِي** الَّذِي أَ**عْطَانِي **إِيَّاهَا هُوَ** أَعْظَمُ** مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ** أَبِي**.*
*30 **أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ**».*
*31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*
*32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ** عِنْدِ أَبِي**. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»*
*33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ **وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا**»*
*34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: **أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟*
*انظر الى سياق الايه عندما قال المسيح انا والاب واحد فتهم اليهود انه يقول انه اله فتناولوا حجاره ليرجموه هل وافقهم المسيح على هذه التهمه  لا لقد انكرها واجابهم اليس مكتوبا فى ناموسكم **انا قلت انكم الهه** فهل كانوا الهه ام انه قال ذلك خوفا منهم وهل الله يخاف *
*فلا مجال لاعتبار هذا القول على الجوهر ولكنه يقصد منه وحدة الهدف والقصد وهو هداية الناس للحق .*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 يناير 2010)

الاخ الاقرب 

يبدو انك تتعامي عن سؤالي ، لذلك ساطرحه مستقلا 



الاقرب قال:


> الله قال لموسى اجعلك الها لفرعون ماذا تعنى هذه الايه هل فعلا موسى كان اله ام ان الله​
> اخفق ولماذا لم يدعى موسى انه اله .
> موسى عليه وعلى جميع الانيباء الضلاة والسلام اتهم بانه ساحر وهوليس بساحر ولم يتهم بانه نبى وكل الانبياء اتهموا بما ليس فيهم وذلك ليبرروا قتلهم وتعذيبهم اذا الاتهام بما ليس فيهم وكذلك المسيح اتهم بما ليس فيه . ولو انهم اتهموا بما هو يدعيه لما كان هذا اتهام لانه المفروض ان يكون كما قالوا . وعندما اتهموه بانه يدعى انه الله كما تزعم انت هل اتثبت لهم ذلك ام انه اثبت الكس لقد اخذوه وسجنوه وضربوه واهانوه وصلبوه فهل هذا يثبت لهم انه اله كما ادعى بزعمك ام يثبت انه انسان كما ندعى .
> نحن اتفقنا على انه انسان وابن انسان وانه رسول ونبى ..​





اذا كان الله قال لموسى ( انت اله لفرعون ) ، وموسى لم يزعم الالوهية واليهود لم ينسبوا له الالوهية .

فلماذا نسب المسيح لنفسه الالوهية ، واتهمه اليهود بانه ينسب الى نفسه الالوهية ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت ماذا تعنى هذه القاعده التى ترددها كثيرا كيف يكون اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت .
> الحقيقه ان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى فقط بل ينسف فكره اللاهوت . ​


​

دعني اقولها لك في رد منفصل ، اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت ، لان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فاثبات الناسوت يثبت تجسده ، وهذا لا نختلف فيه ، ولكن نفي اللاهوت له قواعد اخرى لم تحقق منها قاعدة واحدة .

والا ، فاين اجابتي سؤالي ؟.؟؟
هات لي آية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح انا لست الله ، او يقول فيها ( لاتسجد لي اسجد لله ) !!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> انا لا ابتر الاقول ولكنى اتيتك بنص واضح وصريح وكل النصوص التى قبله تؤكد المعنى الذى ذكرناه من انه رسول وانسان وسنرى ما فى هذه الايات التى تدعى اننى ابترها ​
> لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم
> لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
> لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
> ...


 

انت لا تفسر ، ولكنك تكذب وتدلس على النص ايها الكاذب والمدلس ، فالمسيح بوصفه الاب يتكلم عن الاب ، وانت تقول من المتكلم ( الله ) !!! ماشاء الله على التفسيرات الاسلامية .

يا حبيبي ، نحن نقول ان الله هو (الاب والابن والروح القدس ) فاذا كان الاب يتكلم مع الابن ، فهنا الحوار داخلي بين اقانيم الله ، فلماذا تفسره على انه حوار بين الله وانسان ؟؟؟

والسؤال الاهم ، قال السيد المسيح هذا الكلام ليرد على اليهود الذين قالوا ( انك بقولك انك ابن الله فانك تعادل نفسك بالله )

السؤال لك : هل الكلام الذي قاله المسيح بعدها يعادل نفسه بالله ويؤكد ذلك ام ينفيه ؟؟؟


اقرأ معي :


*فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*
19 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.
20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.
21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
22 لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.
23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله
24 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة.
25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.
27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.
28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته.
29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة.
30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني
31 ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا.
32 الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق.
33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق.
34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان.ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم.
35 كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وانتم اردتم ان تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة.
36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا.لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني.
37 والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.
38 وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم.لان الذي ارسله هو لستم انتم تؤمنون به.
39 فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي.
40 ولا تريدون ان تأتوا اليّ لتكون لكم حياة
41 مجدا من الناس لست اقبل.
42 ولكني قد عرفتكم ان ليست لكم محبة الله في انفسكم.
43 انا قد أتيت باسم ابي ولستم تقبلونني.ان أتى آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه.
44 كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض.والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه
45 لا تظنوا اني اشكوكم الى الآب.يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم.
46 لانكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لانه هو كتب عني.
47 فان كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك فكيف تصدقون كلامي)

مهما عمل الآب = يعمله الابن كذلك 
الاب له حياة في ذاته = الابن له حياة في ذاته 
الاب يحي من الاموات = الابن يحي من الاموات 
الاب اعطى الدينونة للابن = الابن له الدينونة ليأخذ المجد 


*السؤال الان ، هذا هذا الكلام يعادل فيه الابن نفسه بالاب ام لا ؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> *لا توجد مشكله بل مشاكل كثيره انت ليست عندك مشكله لانك تعتقد هذا الاعتقاد وتظن خطا ان هذا الاعتقاد مسلم به عقلا اما اذا تجردت من الاعتقاد ونظرت الى هذا الموضوع بالعقل المجرد ستعرف ان هناك مشاكل كثيره ....*​
> *ماذا تعنى رب السبت لماذا لم يقل المسيح صراحة انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده وهوكما تدعى الله كيف ؟لا يذكر ذلك ولو لمرة واحده كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> اى ادله يارجل كل ما ذكرته ليس فيه نص صريح يؤكد ان المسيح عليه السلام انه الله وانه خالق السماوات والارض وانه المستحق للعباده وهى استنتاجات . وانا لم ادلس التدلس الذى يخفى الكلمات ولا يذكرها لاثبات ما لا يمكن اثباته . ​
> 
> ...


 
ايها المدلس والكاذب 

هل تعتقد اننا عميان عن ما تكتب ؟؟؟

اين الاب هو الذي يجعل الابن يعمل ، واين الابن لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه .

ايها الكاذب والمدلس ، اقرأ النص في سياقه وافهمه قبل ان تشرحه لنا بطريقة المدلسة والكاذبة .



25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
26* لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.*
27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.
28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته.
29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة.
30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني

السيد المسيح هنا لا يتكلم عن قدرته على الاعمال عامة ، ولكنه يتكلم على ( عمل الدينونة ) فيقول فيه ( لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة ) 

اي انه سيفعل الدينونة من خلال الاستماع الى دفاعات الناس عن انفسهم ، فيكون حكم الدينونة ليست من عمل الابن نفسه بل من كلامك انت ستدان بما يقوله .

فاذا كان مصيرك جهنم النار الابدية ، لا تستطيع ان تقول ان هذا عمل الابن ، بل هو عملك انت والابن لم يحكم عليك بموجب مشيئته الخاصة او عمله وفعله الخاص بل بما تحكم به على نفسك من كلامك الذي يستمع هو اليه ، فيحكم عليك الدينونة العادلة .

اين في كل هذا الكلام ما تضعه وتكرره ان الابن لا يستطيع شيئا من نفسه اعمال الاب ؟؟؟

ايها الكاذب والمدلس ؟؟

كيف يقول الابن :

*لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.*


ثم تفسر انت بمزاجك الخاص ، ان الابن لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه اعمال الاب ؟؟؟

ان هذه الفقرة وحدها كافية لكشف خدعكم واكاذيبكم ، فانتم لا تقرأون ولكن تحاولون ان تفسروا الكلام على غير حقيقتكم بخداعكم الكاذب .

الابن له حياة في ذاته = الاب له حياة في ذاته 
اي انه واجب الوجود بذاته ، بحياته في ذاته ، ولم يوجده احد ولم يعطه احد الحياة ولم يوجد احدا .

الابن معادل وواحد مع الاب في الجوهر .

اما النفي الذي يقوله المسيح الابن عن نفسه فهو ( فعل الدينونة ) من نفسه ، لانه لا يدين احدا ( بمزاجه الخاص او من نفسه ) ولكن ( كما يسمع يدين ودينونته حق ) .

واتوقف هنا ، بدون الاستمرار في بقية ردك ، لاستمع الى تفسيرك عن هذه الاكاذيب والتداليس الرخيصة والمفضوحة .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

> الله قال لموسى اجعلك الها لفرعون ماذا تعنى هذه الايه هل فعلا موسى كان اله ام ان الله
> 
> اخفق ولماذا لم يدعى موسى انه اله .
> موسى عليه وعلى جميع الانيباء الضلاة والسلام اتهم بانه ساحر وهوليس بساحر ولم يتهم بانه نبى وكل الانبياء اتهموا بما ليس فيهم وذلك ليبرروا قتلهم وتعذيبهم اذا الاتهام بما ليس فيهم وكذلك المسيح اتهم بما ليس فيه . ولو انهم اتهموا بما هو يدعيه لما كان هذا اتهام لانه المفروض ان يكون كما قالوا . وعندما اتهموه بانه يدعى انه الله كما تزعم انت هل اتثبت لهم ذلك ام انه اثبت الكس لقد اخذوه وسجنوه وضربوه واهانوه وصلبوه فهل هذا يثبت لهم انه اله كما ادعى بزعمك ام يثبت انه انسان كما ندعى . ​


*يبدوا انك فات عليك امرا هاما جدا جدا جدا ان موسى هنا لم يقل انه الاها بل الله هو الذى قال عليه هذا وبالتالى لن يحاكموا موسى على قول لم يقله اصلا بل الله الذى قاله

ركز !*



> اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى  اللاهوت ماذا تعنى هذه القاعده التى ترددها كثيرا كيف يكون اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت .


*لأنه الله المتجسد !

فهو الله ( كاملا ) وانسان ( كاملا ) !*




> يرى الابن المسيح ما يعمله لان المسيح لا يعمل من *نفسه*


يا كاذب تعالى الى الآيات

لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم
لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا* يحيي من يشاء*.
لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة *في ذاته*.




*ملاحظة اى تفسير لك مرفوض

*


> *لا توجد مشكله بل مشاكل كثيره انت ليست عندك مشكله لانك تعتقد هذا الاعتقاد وتظن خطا ان هذا الاعتقاد مسلم به عقلا اما اذا تجردت من الاعتقاد ونظرت الى هذا الموضوع بالعقل المجرد ستعرف ان هناك مشاكل كثيره ....*


*دليلك الكتابى ؟؟؟*



> *ماذا تعنى رب السبت لماذا لم يقل المسيح صراحة انه الله وانه المستحق للعباده وهوكما تدعى الله كيف ؟لا يذكر ذلك ولو لمرة واحده كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*
هههههههههههههههه

من قال انه لم يذكر

لماذا لم ترد على الأدلة التى سحقتك بها ؟؟

رب السبت هو الله فى اليهودية ام تريد المسيح ان يتكلم العربية ؟؟*




> *يقول انه لايقدر وانت تقول انه يقدر*


*المسيح لم يقل انه لا يقدر بل قال انه لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه

اى  لا يعمل من نفسه شيئا لأنه هو والآب واحد*


> *مهما عمل ذاك يعمله الابن لانه لايقدر ان يعمل من نفسه *


*اية دة دى اية من عندك ولا اية ؟؟؟؟

نضع الأية تانى ونعرفك اللغة العربية شوية فى درس نحو*

*
فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو 5 : 19)


بيقول لك انه لايقد ان يعمل من نفسه ( اى بمفرده لأنه لا ينفصل عن الآب ) ولهذا فمهما عمل الآب هو يعمل ايضا !

ههههههه

*


> *ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل *
> *ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل*
> *ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل *
> *ولكن الاب هو الذى يجعله يعمل*


*ما هذة هل هى اية ؟؟؟

سوف اتوقف الى هنا 
لنرى هل سيتطيع تجاوز الأية ام لا ؟؟

منتظرك*


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

> ثُمَّتَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاًوَخَرَّعَلَى وَجْهِهِ،وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُأَنْتَ».



*اين هنا " سجد " ايها المدلس ؟؟؟*



> *اللغه تقول انه يسجد*



*اين هنا " سجد " ايها المدلس ؟؟؟

*


> *المفهوم من جميع الايات انه ابنه مجازا*


*
ومن قال انك تفهم ؟؟
بل من قال انك تقرأ اصلا

الأية تقول
*
*الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد 
(يو  3 :  18)

الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر 
(يو  1 :  18)

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
(يو  3 :  16)

بهذا اظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به 
(1يو  4 :  9)*



> *اما انت فاستشهدت بكلام المكذبين الضالين الذى كذبوا على الله وعلى رسوله المسيح عيسى ابن مريم *


*
لا اعتقد انك عاقل اصلا

الذى يقول ان المسيح هو النبى تقول عليه عاقل والذى يقول عليه انه الله يكون كاذب 
هههههههههههههه
امة الجهل المدقع والتدليس المفقع

*


> *ولا يحتاج الى دليل من الانجيل ..*


*
وانت لست حجة علينا 
لك الإنجيل 
لماذا تخاف ان تقترب منه !*

*لم اتكلم عن المعجزة اصلا بل تكلمت عن غفران الخطايا ؟؟

نعيد عليك السؤال الذة احرجك

انت الآن مطالب ان تحضر لى اى شخص قال لأى انسان مغفورة لك خطاياك !
منتظرك ؟

*


> *هل هذه تحتاج الى دليل*



*دليلك ؟*



> *انتم تدعون انه حل بالجسد او اتخذ جسدا فماذا تعنى هذه اليست تحصره داخل الجسد .*​






*السؤال المحرج لك الآن*
*من قال ان الله انحصر فى الجسد ؟؟؟

**هل لديك نص صريح يقول فيه الله انه لا يمكن ان يتجسد ؟؟؟



تعالوا بقى للمدفنة الحقيقية

*


> *انظر الى سياق الايه عندما قال المسيح انا والاب واحد فتهم اليهود انه يقول انه اله فتناولوا حجاره ليرجموه هل وافقهم المسيح على هذه التهمه لا لقد انكرها واجابهم اليس مكتوبا فى ناموسكم **انا قلت انكم الهه** فهل كانوا الهه ام انه قال ذلك خوفا منهم وهل الله يخاف *
> *فلا مجال لاعتبار هذا القول على الجوهر ولكنه يقصد منه وحدة الهدف والقصد وهو هداية الناس للحق .*



*قال المسيح هذا ليقول لهم ان هذة هى نبوة عنه ان فيهم سيكون الها هو المسيح

ونضع الأية مرة أخرى


**انا و الاب واحد 
(يو 10 : 30)*​
*

*​​

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

الاخ الاقرب 

اذا اردت ان تقوم بالرد ،فارجو ان تقوم بالرد على كل مداخلة منفصلة برد منفصل 
واي مداخلة سوف تكون مجرد تكرار لم تم الرد عليه وكأنك لم تقرأ شيئا سوف تحذف 
المنتدى هنا للتفاعل وليس لتكرار الكلام بصورة عمياء .


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

*الأخ " الأقرب " هل عندك استعداد تناقش بالتفاسير المسيحية ام لا ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

الاخ الاقرب :

الموضوع ليس وضع اطول سطور من الكلمات لكي ترد ، اذا اردت فعلا ان تتكلم في لاهوت السيد المسيح ، ارجو الاجابة على هذه المداخلة ، مبدئيا ، حتى تستطيع ان تفهم ويستفيد الاخرين .



الاقرب قال:


> اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت ماذا تعنى هذه القاعده التى ترددها كثيرا كيف يكون اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت .
> 
> الحقيقه ان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى فقط بل ينسف فكره اللاهوت . ​





دعني اقولها لك في رد منفصل ، اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت ، لان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فاثبات الناسوت يثبت تجسده ، وهذا لا نختلف فيه ، ولكن نفي اللاهوت له قواعد اخرى لم تحقق منها قاعدة واحدة .

والا ، فاين اجابتي سؤالي ؟.؟؟

هات لي آية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح انا لست الله ، او يقول فيها ( لاتسجد لي اسجد لله ) !!!

لماذا قرر المسيح ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ثم نجد كل البشر والملائكة يرفضون السجود في العهد الجديد والمسيح فقط الذي يقبله ؟؟؟

ولكي اوفر عليك عناء الرد والبحث ، لا تكتب من العهد القديم لانك حتى الان لا تعرف الاقتباسات التي تكتبها ، هات الدليل من العهد الجديد .

تفضل ، أذا كنت راغبا في الحوار الحقيقي المبني على المعرفة بما جاء في اعلان الكتاب المقدس .

اي مداخلة خارجة عن الرد على هذه المداخلة سيتم حذفها


----------



## الاقرب (5 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ​


> الاخ الاقرب :
> الموضوع ليس وضع اطول سطور من الكلمات لكي ترد ، اذا اردت فعلا ان تتكلم في لاهوت السيد المسيح ، ارجو الاجابة على هذه المداخلة ، مبدئيا ، حتى تستطيع ان تفهم ويستفيد الاخرين .​


انا احاول الاختصار قدر الامكان ... ثم هذا منتدى الرد على الشبهات المفروض انا اسال وانت تجيب وليس العكس 

انت ذكرت قاعده مهمه وهى اساس فى حوارنا وانا سالتك سؤال عنها ولم تجبنى... لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا تتعمد عدم الاجابه . ​


> دعني اقولها لك في رد منفصل ، اثبات الناسوت لا ينفي اللاهوت ، لان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فاثبات الناسوت يثبت تجسده ، وهذا لا نختلف فيه ، ولكن نفي اللاهوت له قواعد اخرى لم تحقق منها قاعدة واحدة .​


لقد ذكرت ذلك من قبل انت الذى يعيد الكلام ياسيدى انت تجزم بان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت وانا اختلف معك فى هذا . اذا انت واجب عليك ان تستدل على ان هذه القاعده صحيحه اما عن طريق العقل او النصوص الصحيحه .

اما انا فقد تحدثت عن ان اثبات الناسوت ينفى بل ينسف اللاهوت واستدللنا على ذلك بالعقل . فاين اجابت سؤالى يا من تتصدى للرد على الشبهات . ​


> هات لي آية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح انا لست الله ، او يقول فيها ( لاتسجد لي اسجد لله ) !!!
> لماذا قرر المسيح ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ثم نجد كل البشر والملائكة يرفضون السجود في العهد الجديد والمسيح فقط الذي يقبله ؟؟؟​
> 
> ولكي اوفر عليك عناء الرد والبحث ، لا تكتب من العهد القديم لانك حتى الان لا تعرف الاقتباسات التي تكتبها ، هات الدليل من العهد الجديد .​
> تفضل ، أذا كنت راغبا في الحوار الحقيقي المبني على المعرفة بما جاء في اعلان الكتاب المقدس .​


الانسان لا يحتاج ان ينفى عن نفسه اللالوهيه لانه لايظن ان احدا سيعتقد انه الله ... هذا اولا ...
ثانيا الذى يقول عن نفسه انه انسان ورسول ونبى ثم ياتى من بعده من يدعى انه الله فعلى المدعى اثبات صحة دعواه هذه . 
هل العهد القديم الغيت احكامه واصبح كتاب قصصوروايات فقط بعد مجىء المسيح عليه السلام . 
ام انك تريد ان تحصرنا فى مكان ضيق حتى لا تحرج نفسك . ولماذا لم يبين هذا الامر من قبل . 
المسيح قرر انه ما جاء لينقض الناموس ولكن جاء ليكمل فهل انت تدعى انه نقضه .....
انت اردت ان تتهرب من الاجابه عن تساؤلاتى فى المداخلات السابقه واختصرت الموضوع فى مداخلتك لنبدا من جديد وكاننا لم نتحاور من قبل .....
ولكنى سوف استمر معك حتى النهايه ..... وللقراء ان يحكموا علينا ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> انا احاول الاختصار قدر الامكان ... ثم هذا منتدى الرد على الشبهات المفروض انا اسال وانت تجيب وليس العكس ​
> انت ذكرت قاعده مهمه وهى اساس فى حوارنا وانا سالتك سؤال عنها ولم تجبنى... لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
> لماذا تتعمد عدم الاجابه .​


 
يا عزيزي ، انا اجبتك انت الذي تتعمد عدم الاجابة على كلامي ، ومداخلتك هذه اكبر دليل ، فانت لم تقدم اجابة على السؤال المطروح ، والذي كررته لك اكثر من مرة !!!​


> لقد ذكرت ذلك من قبل انت الذى يعيد الكلام ياسيدى انت تجزم بان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت وانا اختلف معك فى هذا . اذا انت واجب عليك ان تستدل على ان هذه القاعده صحيحه اما عن طريق العقل او النصوص الصحيحه .​


 
يا حبيبي افهم ​ 
الايمان المسيحي يقول ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
فمن الطبيعي ان اثبات الناسوت في هذه المعادلة لا نعارضه 
ولكن نفي اللاهوت له قواعد خاصة لم تثبتها حتى الان ، وكان سؤالي لاثبات نفي اللاهوت ، انت تأتي بنص صريح من المسيح انه ينفي اللاهوت ، او تصرف ينفي فيه اللاهوت .​ 


> اما انا فقد تحدثت عن ان اثبات الناسوت ينفى بل ينسف اللاهوت واستدللنا على ذلك بالعقل . فاين اجابت سؤالى يا من تتصدى للرد على الشبهات . ​


 
القاعدة التي وضعتها فاشلة اساسا ، وقلت لك اكثر من مرة 
هل ذنبي انك لاتقرأ ما اضعه لك ؟؟؟



> الانسان لا يحتاج ان ينفى عن نفسه اللالوهيه لانه لايظن ان احدا سيعتقد انه الله ... هذا اولا ...
> ثانيا الذى يقول عن نفسه انه انسان ورسول ونبى ثم ياتى من بعده من يدعى انه الله فعلى المدعى اثبات صحة دعواه هذه .
> هل العهد القديم الغيت احكامه واصبح كتاب قصصوروايات فقط بعد مجىء المسيح عليه السلام .
> ام انك تريد ان تحصرنا فى مكان ضيق حتى لا تحرج نفسك . ولماذا لم يبين هذا الامر من قبل .
> ...


 
اولا : اذا وضعت لك من الانجيل العهد الجديد نفسه ، ما يثبت ان الانسان والملاك رفض السجود المقدم له من الآخرين ، سينتفي فورا زعمك انني احصرك في نطاق ضيق .

فهل انت على استعداد للرد على هذه الجزئية ام لا ؟؟؟

الان انت من يرفض الحديث بمنطقية وعقل .

اذا اردت ان تتكلم بالدليل والبرهان ، فقط اعلن موافقتك على الاحتكام الى هذا الدليل ، وهو كما يلي :

اذا اتيت لك من كتاب العهد الجديد ، الانسان والملاك يرفض السجود المقدم له ، والمسيح يقبله ولا يرفضه ، فهذا معناه ان المعنى والمقصود بالسجود 

لان المسيح هو الذي قال التقرير ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ، فاذا قبل السجود واستحسنه وطوّبه ولم يرفضه ، بل وطلبه ايضا ، فلا بد ان يكون هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

هل توافق على هذا الدليل ؟؟
هانا قد وضعت لك الامر في منتهى البساطة ، ولنرى من الذي يرفض الرد والاجابة ، ومن على استعداد لتقديم الدليل والبرهان !!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

> اما انا فقد تحدثت عن ان اثبات الناسوت ينفى بل ينسف اللاهوت واستدللنا على ذلك بالعقل . فاين اجابت سؤالى


عزيزى ركز معايا ..
نحن نقول بان الله قد ظهر فى جسد انسانى .. لمهمة معينة 
حضرتك قلت انه انسان ..لانه بياكل ويشرب ويتعب .. 
نحن لم نختلف معك .. لان ( للمرة المية بنفول ان الله قد ظهر فى الجسد )

فاثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت ..
لان ببساطة .. الله قد استخدم جسد انسانى ..

فى الكتاب ايات تبين وتوضح الناسوت .. وايات موضحة جدا للاهوت .. كلاهما مكمل لبعض وكلاهما ضرورى لكى نفهم ان المسيح .. هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
وقد لخص الكتاب الحكاية دى كلها فى اية واحدة

*1Tim 3:16​*​​​وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. ​
*​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

> انت *تجزم* بان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت وانا اختلف معك فى هذا . اذا انت واجب عليك ان تستدل على ان هذه *القاعده صحيحه* اما عن طريق العقل او* النصوص الصحيحه* .


 
*كويس تعالى نديك الأيات الحرفية اللى فيها القاعدة دى*​ 
*فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا *
*(كو 2 : 9)*​ 
*اللاهوت جسديا*
*اللاهوت جسديا*
*اللاهوت جسديا*​ 
*شايفها ؟؟*
*اللاهوت و كـــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــان جـسـديـا*​


*تعالى الى دليل تانى*​
*و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد *
*(1تي 3 : 16)*​

​​​*الله ظهر في الجسد*
*الله ظهر في الجسد*
*الله ظهر في الجسد*
 
*شايفها ؟؟*​

*الله وكماااااااااااااان الجسد*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

انت عندك لبس ..حاول تفهم

انت لو قلت ان الله نزل على الارض بدون جسد بشرى ... ؟؟؟؟ 
هاقولك لا .. لان الجسد الانسانى اللى اخذه كان بياكل ويشرب ويتعب ..و ............


حضرتك فاهم بانك ان اثبت انه انسان .. بكده هتبقى نفيت عنه الالوهية 
لا يا عزيزى .. احنا كمان نقدر نثبت انه انسان .. وكمان الاله 
بالمختصر المفيد ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد )
خد وقتك وحاول تقرا بفهم .. وربنا معاك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

يا جامعه لو جبتوا له المدفع مش هيفهم اطلاقا الا اذا ربنا اختاره فقط


*7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ.*


رساله يوحنا الثانيه


----------



## موحد مسلم (6 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
الذي لا يعقل أن يتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن ركوب الرب جحش أو أتانة، وتنسى لب العقيدة، أو تتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن عطش الرب على الصليب أو تقسيم قميصه أو البصق فى وجهه ، ويترك لب العقيدة.لب العقيده التي تدعوا لعبادة الله
هل غفلت الاناجيل الاربعه عن الاشارة لعبادة المسيح بصورة واضحه وغير قابلة للتأويل و حصرتها في بعض الايات التي بها الكثير من التأويل.
هل عملية الصلب والفداء وعطش الرب وركوب الرب جحش أهم من عبادة الله
ولكم سلام الله


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> الذي لا يعقل أن يتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن ركوب الرب جحش أو أتانة، وتنسى لب العقيدة،
> أو تتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن عطش الرب على الصليب أو تقسيم قميصه أو البصق فى وجهه ،
> ويترك لب العقيدة.لب العقيده التي تدعوا *لعبادة الله*
> ...


 

*لقد وضع الله مفردات الكلمات المكتوبة بحكمة إلهية *

*وإن كانت لاتروق للبعض (مثلك) هذا لا يعني أن الله له حكمة في ذلك*

*فقراءة الكتاب المقدس ( للمُخلِص ) تجعله يسجد للمسيح دون أن يأمرة بذلك*

*إن لم نسجد للمسيح فأين نذهب من هذه الآيات :*

كولوسي 2 : 9 
فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ *مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ* جَسَدِيّاً. 

متى 2 : 11 
وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ فَخَرُّوا *وَسَجَدُوا* لَهُ ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَباً وَلُبَاناً وَمُرّاً. 

متى 14 : 33 
وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا* وَسَجَدُوا* لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «*بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ*». 

لوقا 24 : 52 
*فَسَجَدُوا* لَهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ 

​


----------



## موحد مسلم (6 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لقد وضع الله مفردات الكلمات المكتوبة بحكمة إلهية *
> 
> *وإن كانت لاتروق للبعض (مثلك) هذا لا يعني أن الله له حكمة في ذلك*
> 
> ...


 
هل هذا يعني ان السجود علامة الالوهية ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> هل هذا يعني ان السجود علامة الالوهية ؟


 
تمام ، ولهذا وضعت للاخ الاقرب (ولك اذا شئت ) هذا الكلام وفي انتظار الرد عليه 

اذا وضعت لك من الانجيل العهد الجديد نفسه ، ما يثبت ان الانسان والملاك رفض السجود المقدم له من الآخرين ، سينتفي فورا زعمك انني احصرك في نطاق ضيق .

فهل انت على استعداد للرد على هذه الجزئية ام لا ؟؟؟

الان انت من يرفض الحديث بمنطقية وعقل .

اذا اردت ان تتكلم بالدليل والبرهان ، فقط اعلن موافقتك على الاحتكام الى هذا الدليل ، وهو كما يلي :

اذا اتيت لك من كتاب العهد الجديد ، الانسان والملاك يرفض السجود المقدم له ، والمسيح يقبله ولا يرفضه ، فهذا معناه ان المعنى والمقصود بالسجود 

لان المسيح هو الذي قال التقرير ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ، فاذا قبل السجود واستحسنه وطوّبه ولم يرفضه ، بل وطلبه ايضا ، فلا بد ان يكون هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

هل توافق على هذا الدليل ؟؟
هانا قد وضعت لك الامر في منتهى البساطة ، ولنرى من الذي يرفض الرد والاجابة ، ومن على استعداد لتقديم الدليل والبرهان !!!


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> الذي لا يعقل أن يتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن ركوب الرب جحش أو أتانة، وتنسى لب العقيدة، أو تتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن عطش الرب على الصليب أو تقسيم قميصه أو البصق فى وجهه ، ويترك لب العقيدة.لب العقيده التي تدعوا لعبادة الله
> هل غفلت الاناجيل الاربعه عن الاشارة لعبادة المسيح بصورة واضحه وغير قابلة للتأويل و حصرتها في بعض الايات التي بها الكثير من التأويل.
> هل عملية الصلب والفداء وعطش الرب وركوب الرب جحش أهم من عبادة الله
> ولكم سلام الله


*عزيزي اعزرني علي ما يلي:
جهلك بالانجيل و بمعني الوحي هو الذي ادي بك الي ان تقول مثل هذا الكلام..
السبب بسط جدا..
هذه الاشياء التي انت تعتقدها صغيرة و لا تدخل في صلب العقيدة 
هي في الواقع من اكبر الاحداث التي تؤيد الكتاب المقدس و عملية الصلب و الفداء.. والاسباب هي:
اولا: ركوب السيد المسيح علي جحش في نظرك هو شئ غير مهم.. في الواقع هو ليس الا تحقيق لنبوئة قدمها الله لشعبه في العهد القديم.
و النص من العهد القديم:
*[Q-BIBLE]*زكريا الأصحاح 9 العدد 9 [اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ. * [/Q-BIBLE]
*
و هذه النبؤة تحققت في السيد المسيح.. كما تري..
نأتي الي ااعتراضك الثاني:
بالنسبة لموضوع تقسم ثيابه و رمي القرعة عليها فهي ايضا نبؤة عن السيد المسيح اقرأ:
*[Q-BIBLE] *المزامير الأصحاح 22 العدد 18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.*  [/Q-BIBLE]
*
اذن لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس شئ اسمه مهم او غير مهم بل كل الكتاب مهم..
فكما تري هذه الاشياء التي انت استهترت بها هي في الواقع ليس الا نبؤات قدمها الله الي البشر حتي يؤمنوا بأن السيد المسيح هو الذي تم التبشير به من اول كلام الرب مع ادم و حواء الي مجئ يوحنا المعمدان..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يناير 2010)

> انت *تجزم* بان اثبات الناسوت لا ينفى اللاهوت وانا اختلف معك فى هذا . اذا انت واجب عليك ان تستدل على ان هذه *القاعده صحيحه* اما عن طريق العقل او* النصوص الصحيحه* .



*كويس تعالى نديك الأيات الحرفية اللى فيها القاعدة دى*​ 
*فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا *
*(كو 2 : 9)*​ 
*اللاهوت جسديا*
*اللاهوت جسديا*
*اللاهوت جسديا*​ 
*شايفها ؟؟*
*اللاهوت و كـــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــان جـسـديـا*​


*تعالى الى دليل تانى*​
*و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد *
*(1تي 3 : 16)*​

*الله ظهر في الجسد*
*الله ظهر في الجسد*
*الله ظهر في الجسد*
 
*شايفها ؟؟*​

*الله وكماااااااااااااان الجسد*​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يناير 2010)

> *الذي لا يعقل أن يتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن ركوب الرب جحش أو أتانة، وتنسى لب العقيدة، أو تتحدث أحد الأناجيل عن عطش الرب على الصليب أو تقسيم قميصه أو البصق فى وجهه ، ويترك لب العقيدة.لب العقيده التي تدعوا لعبادة الله*


*
اعذرنى ، جهلك المدقع هو الذى جعلك تقول هذا !
لماذا ؟
لأنك تظن ان العهد الجديد منفصل عن العهد القديم وانه بحاجة الى توضيح كيف نعبد الله فيه !
وهذا امر خاطئ الى حد الإدانة
لأن العهد الجديد هو المكمل للعهد القديم واليهود فى كتابهم ( التوراة ) يعرفون جيدا كيف يعبدون الله فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة فهذا اصلا موجود قبل مجئ المسيح له كل المجد والذى استمر فى تطبيق النبوات فيه كإستمرار طبيعى لليهودية وهى المسيحة !

اما الأناجيل 
دفهى مهمتها الأساسية انها تعلن عن تنفيذ قصة الحب الإلهى الكامل وتوضيح كيف ان يهوة العهد القديم هو هو المسيح وماذا كان يفعل فى اثناء فترة تجسدة فما الداعى الى اعادة شرح كيف نعبد الله مع وجودها فى العهد القديم ! ؟؟؟؟؟

وهناك أية خارقة تبين لك ما سبب وهدف كتابة البشارات الأربعة

كتبت هذا اليكم انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا ان لكم حياة ابدية و لكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله 
(1يو  5 :  13)*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

الاخ موحد مسلم 
تحذير لك بعدم تشتيت الموضوع 
اي مداخلة بغرض التشتيت ستحذف ..
نحن نتكلم هنا بالادلة والبراهين ، عندك دليل تفضل ، اما الجدال لمجرد الجدال او تسجيل مداخلة ستحذف


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه دول عندهم قدره جهنميه عالجدل بشكل رهيب جدا جدا بس بيني و بينكم انا عماله استفيد من الكلام

سلام و نعمه


----------



## علي 22 (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيفك انا ساب مسلم اسمي علي انا حابب اعرف حجات كتير عن المسيحيه

يا اخ علي ،اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى 
يمكنك طرح اسئلتك في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية 
كل سؤال في موضوع مستقل ،وستلقى كل الاجابة والترحيب 
المشرف .


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

تم حذف المداخلة الخارجة عن الموضوع 
هذا الموضوع عنوانه ( أدلة ألوهية يسوع ) 
وليس ( أين قال المسيح انا هو الله فاعبدوني)
ولهذا فمن حقنا الاستشهاد باي جزء من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

الاخوة المسلمون

اذا اردت الاشتراك في الموضوع ، فارجو ان تجاوب على آخر سؤال طرحناه وننتظر الاجابة عليه ، 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1791954&postcount=141
لقد وصلنا الى مرحلة حاسمة في الموضوع ، ولن نسمح بالتشتيت او التمويه ، اي مداخلة للتشتيت سيتم حذفها .


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

الاخ الاقرب

طلبت منك الاقتباس من كتاب العهد الجديد اي حالة سجود للمسيح ورفضها ، وفي المقابل سآتي لك بحالات سجود قدمها الناس لبشر وملائكة فرفضوا .

سبب الحصر في العهد الجديد ، لان استشهاداتك من العهد القديم كلها ( قبل نزول التوراة ) في عهد موسى ، وقبل تقرير الله ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) . 

فلا داعي للدخول في مهاترات طويلة ، امامك كتاب العهد الجديد ، اقتبس منه ماتشاء .


----------



## الاقرب (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد 

وهذا نص رائع من انجيل متى 

إنجيل متى 14: 33

وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!».
ماذا قال الذين فى السفينه عند سجودهم وهم يؤكدون كلامهم بان هذا بالحقيقه ماذا ما هى هذه الحقيقه 
انت من المخاطب هنا انه المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله
لماذا لم يقولوا انت الله لانه ليس الله هل كانوا مصدقين للمسيح ام مكذبين كانوا مصدقين فكيف لايعرفون انه الله 
ام انهم يسجدون للناسوت 
انه ابن الله ونبى ورسول الله وهو لم يدعى قط انه الله 
ولكن الذى جعله اله هو بولس (صاحب التاريخ المعروف)​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟
وردت كلمة السجود في العهد الجديد 60 مرة ، وكلها كانت مقرونة بالسجود لتقديم العبادة ، وقد كانت اغلبها مقدمة للسيد يسوع المسيح ، الذي قبلها ولم يرفضها ، واستحسنها وطوبها ، فيما عدا مايلي ( وهو لا يخرج ايضا عن مفهوم سجود العبادة ) :

1- طلب الشيطان من المسيح ان يسجد له سجود العبادة ، مما استلزم المسيح ان يرد عليه
( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد )
(متى 4 : 10) و ( لوقا 4 : 8 )

2- سجود كرنيليوس لبطرس عندما دخل اليه مما استدعي بطرس ان يكون ردة فعله كما يلي :
” فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان” ( اعمال 10 : 25)

3- سجود يوحنا للملاك الذي ظهر له في سفر الرؤيا ، مما استدعى الملاك ان يقول له انا عبد مثلك :
” فخررت امام رجليه لاسجد له.فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.انا عبد معك ومع اخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع.اسجد للّه.فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة “
(رؤيا 19 : 10)

“8 وانا يوحنا الذي كان ينظر ويسمع هذا.وحين سمعت ونظرت خررت لاسجد امام رجلي الملاك الذي كان يريني هذا.
9 فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.لاني عبد معك ومع اخوتك الانبياء والذين يحفظون اقوال هذا الكتاب.اسجد للّه.
( رؤيا 22 : 8 - 9)

من هذا نستنتج مايلي :

1- كل افعال السجود في العهد الجديد تم تقديمها للسيد يسوع المسيح وقبلها
2- رفض كل البشر والملائكة هذا النوع من السجد وقرروا ( اسجد لله )
3- فقط السيد يسوع المسيح قبله ولم يعترض عليه
4- السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو ( الله) المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟


----------



## الاقرب (7 يناير 2010)

المشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع 
لازلت مرة اخرى تريد النقاش من العهد القديم
اذا اردت الاحتفاظ بمشاركاتك دون حذف ، التزم القواعد


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

> لماذا لم يقولوا انت الله



*لأنه الله المتجسد !

الله المتجسد = ابن الله !*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> وهذا نص رائع من انجيل متى ​
> إنجيل متى 14: 33​
> وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!».
> ماذا قال الذين فى السفينه عند سجودهم وهم يؤكدون كلامهم بان هذا بالحقيقه ماذا ما هى هذه الحقيقه
> انت من المخاطب هنا انه المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله​


 
هذا نص رائع بالفعل ، فقد اثبت لتوك سجود التلاميذ له ، وهم يعرفون انه (للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) .

لماذا قالوا له ( ابن الله ) ؟؟؟ لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد .
ما هو اللقب الذي تريد ان ينادون به الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟

( مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ )
(امثال 30: 4)

اليهود يعرفون ان ( ابن الله ) معادل لله ، فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

(فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ *اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ*.)
(يوحنا 5: 18)

(أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ *وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً*»)
(يوحنا 10: 33)

*المشكلة الازلية بالنسبة لك انك تضع قواعدك الخاصة ولا تريد ان تفهم الايمان المسيحي .*

*الكتاب المقدس يعلن ، ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، (لاهوت وناسوت ) اي ( انسان كامل واله كامل ) *
*كل ما تثبت به الناسوت لا نختلف فيه ، ونوافقه . ولكن اين رفضه السجود لكي تقول انه نفي اللاهوت ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> لماذا لم يقولوا انت الله لانه ليس الله هل كانوا مصدقين للمسيح ام مكذبين كانوا مصدقين فكيف لايعرفون انه الله
> ام انهم يسجدون للناسوت
> انه ابن الله ونبى ورسول الله وهو لم يدعى قط انه الله
> ولكن الذى جعله اله هو بولس (صاحب التاريخ المعروف)​


 
الان ، تستطيع ان تقرأ انك تضع فرضية خاطئة ..

لماذا لم يقولوا له انت الله ، من قال انهم لم يقولوها له ؟؟؟

(وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». 
28 *أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».* 
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». )
(يوحنا 20 : 26 - 29)

توما قال للمسيح ( ربي والهي ) وقال له لانك رأيتني ( بعد القيامة ) آمنت ، بماذا آمن توما ؟؟؟
ما هو الايمان الذي اعلنه توما لتومه ؟؟؟

هذا التسجيل ليوحنا الحبيب وليس لبولس .

*فما هي حجتك في الكذب على نفسك وعلى الاخرين ، لتزعم ان التلاميذ لم يقولوها له ؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

> انت من المخاطب هنا انه المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله
> لماذا لم يقولوا انت الله لانه ليس الله هل كانوا مصدقين للمسيح ام مكذبين كانوا مصدقين فكيف لايعرفون انه الله


مين قال انهم ميعرفوش انوه الله ... تحب اجيبلك ميت اية تثبت انك غلط وبتلوى الحقائق ؟؟؟؟

ركز معايا ... 
اولا شهادة المسيح عن نفسه انه يهوه العهد القديم الظاهر فى الجسد


*Matt 21:3*
​وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». ​ 

ثانيا شهادة التلاميذ عن الوهية المسيح .. سأكتفى بذكر شهادات بطرس​ 

*Matt 16:22 *
فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً:«حَاشَاكَ يَارَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هذَا!» ​ 
*Matt 17:4 *​فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ ههُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ: لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ». 

*Matt 18:20 *​حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«يَارَبُّ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟» 

​*Luke 5:8 *​فَلَمَّا رَأَى سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ ذلِكَ خَرَّ عِنْدَ رُكْبَتَيْ يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً:«اخْرُجْ مِنْ سَفِينَتِي يَارَبُّ، لأَنِّي رَجُلٌ خَاطِئٌ!». 

​*Luke 12:41 *​فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ:«يَارَبُّ، أَلَنَا تَقُولُ هذَا الْمَثَلَ أَمْ لِلْجَمِيعِ أَيْضًا؟» 


ثالثا .. شهادة اليهود العاديين .. واللى فهموا تعبير ( ابن الله ) انه ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد ) وبالرغم من ان اليهود لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح هو ابن الله.. الا انهم عرفوا ان ابن الله هى معادلة لله من حيث اللاهوت
بص هنا وركز .. وفتع عنيك .. وكفاية كلام غلط​ 
*Matt 26:63 *
وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» ​ 
*Matt 26:64 *
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ». ​ 
*Matt 26:65 *​فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً:«قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ! 

*Matt 26:66 *
مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ؟» فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوُا :«إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ». ​ 

بص كمان​ 
*John 10:33 *
أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا» ​ 
ده معناه ان حتى اليهود العاديين .. فهموا ان المسيح يعلن عن الوهيته بكلمة ابن الله ............ راجع العهد القديم كله علشان تعرف نبوات التجسد ..وسأتركك لتتأمل فى سفر دانيال والثلاث فتية .. وماذا قال نبوخذ نصر عن ظهور الله . ​ 

بص يا حبيبى ... للمرة العشارتاشر
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ... 
لذلك قالوا ابن الله ... يعنى ظهور الله فى الجسد ...
وهو الذى تنبأ عنه الكتاب فى كل العهد القديم .. موضحا ومشيرا ان الرب آتى ​ 
قول ابن الله ... هو مهم جدا .. وهو مماثل لكلمة الله الظاهر فى الجسد​ 
يا حبيبى خد وقتك فى الفهم ومتستعجلش فى الرد .. وكفاياك كلام غلط .. حاول تعرف العقيدة من المسيحيين .. مش من دماغك ..لانك علشان تكون عايز تفهم حاجة .. لازم تكون قريت الكتاب كله بعهديه .. دراسة لاهوتية ... وانا اشك فى ذلك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

كنت هكتب الايه بس خوفت اشتت الموضوع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## الاقرب (7 يناير 2010)

القسم هنا ليس للشكاوي 
الشكاوي لها قسمها يمكنك التقدم بشكوي هناك 
وسوف تجد كل الترحيب من الادارة لاستقبال الشكاوي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

انت كلامك غلط راجع الردود وكفاياك كلام غلط​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2010)

*اعتراف حرفى كمان !
*​ 
*Mat 21:3  وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا فقولا: الرب محتاج إليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما».*

Mat 21:3 και εαν τις υμιν ειπη τι ερειτε οτι ο *κυριος* αυτων χρειαν εχει ευθεως δε αποστελει αυτους​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

*لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ».*

*و من يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك غير الله*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

> ولكن الذى جعله اله هو بولس (صاحب التاريخ المعروف)


 
يا سلام و كل تلاميذ المسيح الاحياء وقتها الذين عاينوه يوما بيوما و استئمنهم علي تعليمه اقروه علي ذلك!!و لم يحاربوه كلهم كانوا موجودين و غير ال12 كان هناك جموع المؤمنين

و هل يموت الكذاب لاجل كذبه و يترك الرومان يقتلوه لاجل كذبه و يتمني ان يموت لاجل كذبه!

حجه واهيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

رجاء من الاخوة المسيحيين المشتركين في الرد 
ان يقوموا بالرد فقط على ماجاء في مداخلة الاخ الاقرب 
حتى لا يزعم اننا نعطي لانفسنا الحق في الرد في اي اتجاه ولا نعطيه نفس الرد 
سوف اضطر آسفا لحذف اي رد مسيحي او مسلم يخرج عن ماجاء في مداخلة الاخ الاقرب :

اولا : السجود المقدم في المركب للمسيح 
ثانيا: ندائهم له بابن الله .


----------



## الاقرب (8 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا انت ادعيت ان السجود لغير الله لم يكن ممنوعا الا فى العهد الجديد... ولكنه كان ممنزعا فى العهد القديم ايضا 
وهذا دليلنا من العهد القديم
سفر يشوع 23: 7
*حَتَّى لاَ تَدْخُلُوا إِلَى هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبِ، أُولئِكَ**الْبَاقِينَ مَعَكُمْ، وَلاَ تَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ آلِهَتِهِمْ، وَلاَ تَحْلِفُوا**بِهَا، وَلاَ تَعْبُدُوهَا، وَلاَ**تَسْجُدُوا**لَهَا**.*
سفر القضاة 2: 12
*وَتَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَ آبَائِهِمِ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَهُمْ مِنْ**أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَسَارُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ**الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُمْ،**وَسَجَدُوا**لَهَا وَأَغَاظُوا**الرَّبَّ**.*
*اذا السجود كان محرم وممنوع الا لله ولكن كان هناك جود التحيه والعظيم كما حدث مع كثير من الانبياء والملوك ومن هؤلاء الانبياء المسيح عليه السلام .*
*ثم انه فى العهد الجديد هناك سجود لغير المسيح *​ 
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 9 
*وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ:*
*8 أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ. هَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَابًا مَفْتُوحًا وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ، لأَنَّ لَكَ قُوَّةً يَسِيرَةً، وَقَدْ حَفِظْتَ كَلِمَتِي وَلَمْ تُنْكِرِ اسْمِي.*
*9 هنَذَا أَجْعَلُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ مَجْمَعِ الشَّيْطَانِ، مِنَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا يَهُودًا، بَلْ يَكْذِبُونَ ­ هنَذَا أُصَيِّرُهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ أَمَامَ رِجْلَيْكَ، وَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا أَحْبَبْتُكَ.*
*هل كان ملاك الكنيسه اله ليسجدوا امام رجليه ام كان هذا جود تعظيم وتحيه .*​ 
-


> طلب الشيطان من المسيح ان يسجد له سجود العبادة ، مما استلزم المسيح ان يرد عليه​
> ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد )
> (متى 4 : 10) و ( لوقا 4 : 8 )​​​​


انت تقول سجود العباده لماذا اضفت كلمة العباده للسجود.

اذا هناك سجود لغير العباده للتعظيم والتحيه .​



> سجود كرنيليوس لبطرس عندما دخل اليه مما استدعي بطرس ان يكون ردة فعله كما يلي :
> ” فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان” ( اعمال 10 : 25)​


هل كان يعتقد كرنيليوس ان بطرس اله عندما سجد له ...

قطعا لا انما سجد له سجود التعظيم والتحيه .​



> السيد المسيح هو الذي قرر ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فهل بعدها يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو ( الله) المعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟​


السجود لغير الله كان ممنوع قبل مجىء المسيح عليه السلام وذكرنا النصوص التى تثبت ذلك .وحدث السجود كثيرا لغير الله تحية وتعظيم .​



> المشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع
> لازلت مرة اخرى تريد النقاش من العهد القديم
> اذا اردت الاحتفاظ بمشاركاتك دون حذف ، التزم القواعد ​


انت قد تجاوزت سؤالى مرة اخرى المسيح عليه السلام قال انه جاء ليكمل الناموس وانه ما جاء لينقض الناموس وهذا دليل على ان التشريع فى العهد القديم لم ينقض وهو تشريع لكم .ام انك تخالف المسيح بادعائك انه لايصح ما جاء فيه من تشريع .​

يتبع​


----------



## الاقرب (8 يناير 2010)

*



لأنه الله المتجسد !
الله المتجسد = ابن الله !


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

 الذين امنوا بالمسيح و كانوا يعرفون حقيقته انه الله كما تدعى فلماذا اذا لا ينادونه بحقيقته انه الله حتى لا يلتبس الامر على غيرهم .؟؟؟​



> أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ *وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً*»)
> (يوحنا 10: 33)​


هل هؤلاء اليهود مؤمنون ام مكذبين ..؟؟؟؟؟ انهم مكذبون ..؟؟؟؟ هل المكذبون يقولون الصدق ...؟؟؟؟؟​

انهم ادعوا ذلك افتراء عليه اما المؤمنون فقالوا ان هذا بالحقيقه هو النبى اليسوا هؤلاء هم المنؤمنون الذى امنوا بالمسيح عليه السلام قالوا انه نبى والمكذبين قالوا انه يجعل نفسه اله ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اى الفريقين هو على الحق ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


> *المشكلة الازلية بالنسبة لك انك تضع قواعدك الخاصة ولا تريد ان تفهم الايمان المسيحي .*​


*هذه ليست مشكلتى وحدى ولكنها مشكلة كل من له عقل يفكر به والله سبحانه وتعالى وهبنا هذا العقل وهو يستطيع ان يميز بين الحق والباطل وبين الصحيح والسقيم انا لم اضع قواعد من عندى هناك قواعد عقليه والناس كلها تسلم بها اولها على سبيل المثال انه لايجتمع النقيضين الابيض والاسود فهل يصح ان نقول هذا الشىء ابيض اسود او انسان اله اما انسان واما اله اما خالق واما مخلوق *​

*لايكون خالق ومخلوق فى نفس الوقت .*​


> *الكتاب المقدس يعلن ، ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، (لاهوت وناسوت ) اي ( انسان كامل واله كامل ) *​


انت تدعى انه انسان كامل وفى نفس الوقت اله كامل وهذا يتناقض مع العقل لان الانسان مخلوق والله خالق . فكيف يمكن الجمع بين المتناقضين . الانسان له صفات نقص والله له صفات كمال فكيف يظهر الله صاحب صفات الكمال فى جسد انسان له صفات نقص .​




> الان ، تستطيع ان تقرأ انك تضع فرضية خاطئة ..
> لماذا لم يقولوا له انت الله ، من قال انهم لم يقولوها له ؟؟؟
> (وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ».
> 27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً».
> ...


توما كان يشك فيه هل هو المسيح ام لا وقرر الايؤمن الا اذا راى اثر المسامير فى يده ويتحسس جنبه فلما فعل ذلك المسيح امن انه المسيح وتعجب وقال ربى والهى لماذا لم تضع علامة التعجب الموجوده فى الانجيل بعد كلام توما علامة التعجب تنفى استدلالك وتؤيد قولنا .كمايتعجب كل الناس عندما يروا ما لا يصدقون يقلون ياالله يارب وهذا لا يعنى ان الذين يقلون ذلك يتخذون الناس الهه ولكنها للتعجب كما فعل توما .​

لو كان توما امن انه الله لقال له امنت انك انت الله .​


> *matt 21:3*
> وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». ​


 
ماذا تعنى كلمة رب ان كلمة رب تعنى السيد وهى مستخدمه كثيرا 
​*وهذا نص من نفس الاصحاح ايه 33*
*«اِسْمَعُوا مَثَلاً آخَرَ: كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ رَبُّ بَيْتٍ غَرَسَ كَرْمًا، وَأَحَاطَهُ بِسِيَاجٍ، وَحَفَرَ فِيهِ مَعْصَرَةً، وَبَنَى بُرْجًا، وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ وَسَافَرَ.*
وهكذا كل الايات المذكور فيها كلمة رب فهى تعنى السيد ولا تعنى الله الخالق ​


> *4 *
> *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ». *​


يقول المسيح من الان ماذا تعنى هذه العباره الوقت الذى نحن فيه هو الان اى الحين ماذا سترون ابن الانسان وهو المسيح عليه السلام جالسا عن يمين القوة ​

فهل راوه جالسا عن يمين القوة واتيا على سحاب السماء ....!!!!!هل راوه اتينا على السحاب كما قال كيف يقول الان ونحن بعد تسعة عشرا قرنا لم يره احد ولم نره نحن ولا انت على يمين القوه ولم نره اتيا على سحاب السماء.......!!!!!!! هذا النص يؤكد ان المسيح لم يقله والا لماذا لم يحقق ما جاء فى النص .؟؟؟
هل رايته انت او اى احد انه عليه السلام حقق هذه النبؤه لكى تستدل بها ...؟؟؟؟؟ 
يارجل كيف تستدل بشىء لم يحدث اصلا .....؟؟؟؟؟
اى عقل يقبل هذا الاستدلال ....؟؟؟؟؟
العقل السليم يرفض هذا انت تريد اثبات شىء لا يمكن اثباته ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

*



قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ

أنقر للتوسيع...

».*

*قد رأه بطرس في سفر اعمال الرسل*

( وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ وَيَسُوعَ قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. 
56 فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». )


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> الذين امنوا بالمسيح و كانوا يعرفون حقيقته انه الله كما تدعى فلماذا اذا لا ينادونه بحقيقته انه الله حتى لا يلتبس الامر على غيرهم .؟؟؟​



أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ *وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً*»)
(يوحنا 10: 33)


*إذا نادوه

*


> *matt 21:3*
> وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». ​



Mat 21:3 και εαν τις υμιν ειπη τι ερειτε οτι ο *κυριος* αυτων χρειαν εχει ευθεως δε αποστελει αυτους


*هنا المسيح يقول عن نفسه " كيريوس " = الله !*
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *وهذا نص من نفس الاصحاح ايه 33*
> *«اِسْمَعُوا مَثَلاً آخَرَ: كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ رَبُّ بَيْتٍ غَرَسَ كَرْمًا، وَأَحَاطَهُ بِسِيَاجٍ، وَحَفَرَ فِيهِ مَعْصَرَةً، وَبَنَى بُرْجًا، وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ وَسَافَرَ.*



*يا مدلس
رب بيت 

اما هنا*

*Mat 21:3  وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا فقولا: الرب محتاج إليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما».*

Mat 21:3 και εαν τις υμιν ειπη τι ερειτε οτι ο *κυριος* αυτων χρειαν εχει ευθεως δε αποστελει αυτους

*الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*(وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». 
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». 
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». )


المسيح هنا ايضا اعترف بأنه الله بتطويبه لتوما !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*أرأيت انك اقل من ان تناقش ! ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *(وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». *​
> *27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». *
> *28 أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». *
> *29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». )*​
> ...


 

لو كان حقا ليس الله لرفض ان يقول له توما ذلك و لقال له يا مجدف يا كافر ما رأيك في تلك

اي ان لما توما قال له ربي و الهي امتدح له ذلك و لم ينكره عليه

هذا الاستشهاد من الكتاب المقدس ولا يبقي وقتها مخرج الا انكار الكتاب ككل

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا انت ادعيت ان السجود لغير الله لم يكن ممنوعا الا فى العهد الجديد... ولكنه كان ممنزعا فى العهد القديم ايضا
> وهذا دليلنا من العهد القديم
> ...




*كذاب ومدلس *
*لم اقل ما تقوله عليّ ، ولو كنت قلته لاستطعت وضعه اقتباسا في مربع اقتباس .*

*ما قلته ، ان الاقتباس من العهد القديم يحتوي بعض السجود قبل نزول الشريعة التي تقول ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) *

*قارن بين ما اقوله وما تضعه على فمي كذبا وتدليسا .*​*



ثم انه فى العهد الجديد هناك سجود لغير المسيح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 9 
وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ:
8 أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ. هَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ بَابًا مَفْتُوحًا وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُغْلِقَهُ، لأَنَّ لَكَ قُوَّةً يَسِيرَةً، وَقَدْ حَفِظْتَ كَلِمَتِي وَلَمْ تُنْكِرِ اسْمِي.
9 هنَذَا أَجْعَلُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ مَجْمَعِ الشَّيْطَانِ، مِنَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا يَهُودًا، بَلْ يَكْذِبُونَ ­ هنَذَا أُصَيِّرُهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ أَمَامَ رِجْلَيْكَ، وَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا أَحْبَبْتُكَ.
هل كان ملاك الكنيسه اله ليسجدوا امام رجليه ام كان هذا جود تعظيم وتحيه .​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​كذاب ومدلس مرة اخرى 

ماجاء في سفر الرؤيا يتكلم عن ما سوف يحدث يوم الدينونة، وليس هناك اي سجود في العهد الجديد ، سجودا شرعيا يقبله الله ولا يتناقض مع شريعته ، لغير الله ( والمسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ) 

​​​​*


> انت تقول سجود العباده لماذا اضفت كلمة العباده للسجود.


​


> اذا هناك سجود لغير العباده للتعظيم والتحيه .​
> 
> ​



​*هناك سجود عبادة لله ، وسجود للشيطان ، فهل نسميه سجود عبادة ؟؟*​​​ 





> هل كان يعتقد كرنيليوس ان بطرس اله عندما سجد له ...
> 
> قطعا لا انما سجد له سجود التعظيم والتحيه .​


 ​
*ولماذا رفض بطرس السجود له اذا كان سجود احترام وتعظيم ؟؟؟*
*لماذا قال بطرس :*
*(ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس وسجد واقعا على قدميه.26 فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان.)*
*(اعمال 10: 25)*

*واضح ان بطرس يقول انا انسان ، فهو يرفض السجود لانه ليس الها *

*السؤال مرة اخرى ، لماذا قبل المسيح السجود ولم يرفضه ويقول للساجدين له نفس كلام بطرس ؟؟*​​​​ 


السجود لغير الله كان ممنوع قبل مجىء المسيح عليه السلام وذكرنا النصوص التى تثبت ذلك .وحدث السجود كثيرا لغير الله تحية وتعظيم .​




> ​انت قد تجاوزت سؤالى مرة اخرى المسيح عليه السلام قال انه جاء ليكمل الناموس وانه ما جاء لينقض الناموس وهذا دليل على ان التشريع فى العهد القديم لم ينقض وهو تشريع لكم .ام انك تخالف المسيح بادعائك انه لايصح ما جاء فيه من تشريع .




*موضوع تشريع العهد القديم ليس موضوعنا هنا ، نحن نناقش ادلة ألوهية يسوع ، فارجو التزام الموضوع وعدم التشتيت، اذا اردت مناقشة تشريع العهد القديم وكون المسيح نقضه او لم ينقضه افتح موضوعا آخر .*

*يتبع الرد ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> انت تدعى انه انسان كامل وفى نفس الوقت اله كامل وهذا يتناقض مع العقل لان الانسان مخلوق والله خالق


*
انت عقلك على ادك ، نعمل لك اية ؟؟؟
مش مشكلتنا

انت من المسلمين ، دة عقلك اللى تقدر تفهم بيه ، مستواك كدة نعمل لك اية ! ؟؟

لكن احنا لايوجد لدينا اى ادنى إشكال

هو انسان لأنه تجسد وهو إله لأنه الله !*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ». *



*
هو انت نظرك كام على كام ؟؟

طبعا 6 / 6 لكنك مدلس كالعادة !

الله قال لهم " من الآن " وليس " الآن " يا مدلس !*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> الذين امنوا بالمسيح و كانوا يعرفون حقيقته انه الله كما تدعى فلماذا اذا لا ينادونه بحقيقته انه الله حتى لا يلتبس الامر على غيرهم .؟؟؟​




*كذاب ومدلس مرة اخرى *

*الم اكتب لك اعترافات التلاميذ للمسيح بلاهوته ؟؟*
*فلماذا الكذب والتدليس ؟؟*

*انتظر ان اسمع ردا على هذا السؤال ، قبل استكمال الرد على كلامك .*

*واذا استمر اسلوبك في المراوغة بهذا الاسلوب فلن نسمح لك بالتلاعب باقوالنا او باجاباتنا بتكرار مراوغاتك وكأننا لم نكتب شيئا .*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> توما كان يشك فيه هل هو المسيح ام لا وقرر الايؤمن الا اذا راى اثر المسامير فى يده ويتحسس جنبه فلما فعل ذلك المسيح امن انه المسيح وتعجب وقال ربى والهى لماذا لم تضع علامة التعجب الموجوده فى الانجيل بعد كلام توما علامة التعجب تنفى استدلالك وتؤيد قولنا .كمايتعجب كل الناس عندما يروا ما لا يصدقون يقلون ياالله يارب وهذا لا يعنى ان الذين يقلون ذلك يتخذون الناس الهه ولكنها للتعجب كما فعل توما .​
> ...




*كذاب ومدلس مرة اخرى *

*ليس لك ان تضع على فم اي انسان ماذا يقول ليوافق عقلك المريض .*

*توما قال له  (ربي والهي ) هل رفض المسيح هذا التعبير ، انه لم يقل له ( ربي ) فقط ايها الكاذب الملدس ، ولكنه قال له ( ربي والهي ) ، فماذا كان رد المسيح ؟؟؟ *

*قال له ( لانك رأيت آمنت ) آمن بماذا يا ايها الكاذب والمدلس ، اليس بلاهوت المسيح وانه الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟*

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

القسم هنا ليس لوضع الآيات القرآنية
كما وارجو عند الرد ، ان تقوم بالرد على كل مداخلة بمداخلة منفصلة .
واي مداخلة خارجية ( وخصوصا عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس ) 
سيكون مصيرها الحذف ، واغلاق الموضوع لعدم الالتزام باختصاص الموضوع .

اتعلموا النظام .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

ثم قال لتوما: «هات إصبعك إلى هنا، وانظر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي. ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل كن مؤمنا!» 
فهتف توما: «ربي وإلهي». 
فقال له يسوع: *«ألأنك رأيتني آمنت؟* طوبى للذين يؤمنون دون أن يروا»

قاله له المسيح : الانك رأيتني انت امنت

لانك رأيتني......

دي كفايه


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

تحذير من الاشراف 

تحذير اخير للاخ (الاقرب) اذا استمر، تدخلك في شأن الاشراف،واستمر كلامك بالخروج عن موضوع ادلة لاهوت المسيح الى موضوع تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، فسيتم غلق الموضوع .

نحن لا نناقش سجود توما واعترافه للمسيح (ربي والهي ) لماذا جاء في بشارة يوحنا فقط دونا عن غيره من البشائر .

نحن نناقش لماذا لم يرفض المسيح هذا الاعتراف وهذا السجود .


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

تم حذف مداخلة اخرى للاخ (الاقرب ) لاصراره على الخروج عن النقطة المتفق عليها بغرض تشتيت الموضوع .

نحن لا نقارن حالات سجود العهد القديم ، نحن نقارن حالات سجود العهد الجديد .
وقد ذكرنا الاسباب ان العهد القديم به حالات سجود ( قبل نزول الشريعة التي تقول للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) وهناك حالات سجود للشعب عندما ترك الله الحي وسجد لالهة وثنية واخذ عليها عقوبات من الله .

لسنا في صدد تشتيت الموضوع ودراسة حالات السجود في العهد القديم ، نحن في موضوع ادلة الوهية يسوع ، اي محاولات للتشتيت مثل هذه ستحذف .


----------



## الاقرب (10 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد 
يارجل انا ارد على استدلاللاتك ولم اتى بنص من عندى 
احذف ما شئت فقد علمت علم اليقين انكم لا تطيقون من يحاججكم بالدليل فالتهنأ بمنتداك ولكن لا تدعى انك على استعداد للرد على الشبهات .....


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد
> يارجل انا ارد على استدلاللاتك ولم اتى بنص من عندى
> احذف ما شئت فقد علمت علم اليقين انكم لا تطيقون من يحاججكم بالدليل فالتهنأ بمنتداك ولكن لا تدعى انك على استعداد للرد على الشبهات .....


 
المنتدى يثبت بنفسه انه يترك المجال واسعا لكل من يريد ان يحاور في اي موضوع .

ولكنك تصر على الخروج الى تحريف الكتاب ، او ( لماذا ورد النص في يوحنا ولم يرد في متى ) !!!

وتصر على الخروج على النظام والاتفاقات السابقة ، فقد كتبت لك ان استمرار الرد يكون ملتزما بحالات السجود في العهد الجديد ، وبدأت تكتب بناء على هذا الاتفاق ، لماذا الان تريد الخروج الى حالات السجود في العهد القديم ؟؟؟

تعلم النظام ، والالتزام بما اتفقت انت عليه اولا ، ثم تعال اكتب 
لايهمنا تهديداتك او رأيك في المنتدى ، فعمل المنتدى يشهد له امام الجميع انه قادر على الرد و المناقشة في اي موضوع .

والامر متروك لك اولا واخيرا ، اذا اردت الاستمرار او التوقف .


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد
> يارجل انا ارد على استدلاللاتك ولم اتى بنص من عندى
> احذف ما شئت فقد علمت علم اليقين انكم لا تطيقون من يحاججكم بالدليل فالتهنأ بمنتداك ولكن لا تدعى انك على استعداد للرد على الشبهات .....


 
المنتدى يثبت بنفسه انه يترك المجال واسعا لكل من يريد ان يحاور في اي موضوع .

ولكنك تصر على الخروج الى تحريف الكتاب ، او ( لماذا ورد النص في يوحنا ولم يرد في متى ) !!!

وتصر على الخروج على النظام والاتفاقات السابقة ، فقد كتبت لك ان استمرار الرد يكون ملتزما بحالات السجود في العهد الجديد ، وبدأت تكتب بناء على هذا الاتفاق ، لماذا الان تريد الخروج الى حالات السجود في العهد القديم ؟؟؟

تعلم النظام ، والالتزام بما اتفقت انت عليه اولا ، ثم تعال اكتب 
لايهمنا تهديداتك او رأيك في المنتدى ، فعمل المنتدى يشهد له امام الجميع انه قادر على الرد و المناقشة في اي موضوع .

والامر متروك لك اولا واخيرا ، اذا اردت الاستمرار او التوقف .


----------



## الاقرب (11 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذ نيو مان انا نحن نتحدث عن الوهية المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ....
وانت جمعت الادله على قولك ومنها قصة توما وانا كل ما عملته هو انى افند واناقش هذه الادله انا لم اذكر هذه القصه ولكن انت الذى ذكرتها فلماذا تمنعنى من مناقشة الادله التى ذكرت فى المسالة ....
وشكرا ....


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> استاذ نيو مان انا نحن نتحدث عن الوهية المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام ....
> وانت جمعت الادله على قولك ومنها قصة توما وانا كل ما عملته هو انى افند واناقش هذه الادله انا لم اذكر هذه القصه ولكن انت الذى ذكرتها فلماذا تمنعنى من مناقشة الادله التى ذكرت فى المسالة ....
> وشكرا ....


 
عزيزي ،
لم امنعك من مناقشة الدليل على الوهية يسوع المسيح ،في سجود توما واعترافه له ( ربي والهي ) .

تم حذف ردك السابق لانك لم تناقش سجود توما ، ولكنك تناقش تسجيل البشائر لهذا الموضوع ، و هذا يندرج تحت ( تحريف الكتاب المقدس ) .

اذا اردت ان تناقش (ادلة الوهية يسوع ) فعليك ان تناقشها من الكتاب المقدس باعتباره مصدر ايماننا ، اما مناقشة ، لماذا لم يسجلها البشير متى ، فهذا ليس مناقشة الدليل الثابت في بشارة يوحنا ، فالكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله ، واذا ذكر ( بشير واحد فقط ) حقيقة معينة ، ولم يذكرها الآخرون فهذا ليس دليل نفي لكي تناقشه .

اتمنى ان يكون كلامي واضح ، ولا اريد ان نشتت الموضوع الى تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، فهذا موضوع آخر ، اذا اردت ان تتحاور فيه .

واخيرا ، فان المنتدي به قسم للشكاوى ، ولن اسمح بتشتيت الموضوع في هذه المرحلة .
سلام الله .


----------



## الاقرب (14 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الواحد الفرد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد*​ 


> *ما قلته ، ان الاقتباس من العهد القديم يحتوي بعض السجود قبل نزول الشريعة التي تقول ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) *​


*ماذا تعنى هذا العباره .....من المدلس *​





> *هناك سجود عبادة لله ، وسجود للشيطان ، فهل نسميه سجود عبادة ؟؟*​


وماذا يسمى السجود للشيطان هل هو للتحيه او التوقير ...انه سجود عباده (وان كان الذى يسجد للشيطان يعتقد انه مخلوق ) لكن السجود له عباده له وشركا بالله ​


> *ولماذا رفض بطرس السجود له اذا كان سجود احترام وتعظيم ؟؟؟*
> *لماذا قال بطرس :*
> *(ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس وسجد واقعا على قدميه.26 فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان.)*
> *(اعمال 10: 25)*
> ...


*بطرس رفض السجود لانه شعر انه لا يستحق هذا التقدير وهذا الاجلال لانه مثله وكرنيليوس لم يعتقد ان بطرس اله والقصه تدل على ذلك اذا كرنيليوس سجد له تعظيما وتبجيلا وليس تاليها...*

*اما قبول المسيح للسجو د فهو كان نبيا ورسول وكان السجود اجلالا وتحية.**وتقدير...*​
*




انت عقلك على ادك ، نعمل لك اية ؟؟؟
مش مشكلتنا
انت من المسلمين ، دة عقلك اللى تقدر تفهم بيه ، مستواك كدة نعمل لك اية ! ؟؟
لكن احنا لايوجد لدينا اى ادنى إشكال​

هو انسان لأنه تجسد وهو إله لأنه الله !

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*طيب انت عقلك اكبر منك مش على قدك ومستواك لا اعرفه ورد فى انجيل يوحنا *

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 14​



*فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ **قَالُوا**: «**إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ **النَّبِيُّ **الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ**!»*​ 
ماذا قال المؤمنون الذين رأو الايات ان هذا هو بالحقيقه النبى وكلمة بالحقيقه تنفى ان يكون كلمة النبى على غير حقيقتها -بمعنى ان نقول انهم فهموا انه الله المتجسد فقالوا النبى -وهذا معنى بعيد ولكنهم قصدوا انه نبى انسان وليس اله ....فهل هؤلاء لم يفهموا حقيقة المسيح ام انه لم يستطع ان يبين لهم حقيقته .....؟؟؟؟؟؟
سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 38​ 
​*يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْرًا وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ، لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ.*​ 
من الذى يتحدث فى هذه الايه انه بطرس احد تلاميذ المسيح وكان يتحدث للمؤمنين ...
هؤلاء الذين لابد انهم يعرفون حقيقة المسيح جميعا وانه كما تقول الله المتجسد ...
فلماذا يقول بطرس ان الله مسحه بالروح القدس والقوة ...اذا كان هو الله ...؟؟؟؟
ثم يقول الذى جال يصنع خيرا ويشفى جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس كيف لان الله كان معه ولم يقل انه الله المتجسد ...
وكل الانبياء كانوا يصنعون المعجزات لان الله كان معهم .....
هل كان بطرس يخشى ان يصرح بحقيقة المسيح امام المؤمنون ....؟؟؟؟؟ 
فلماذا لم يذكر فى حديثه هذا ان المسيح هو الله ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنجيل متى 26​ 
*63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»*
*64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».*
*65 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ!*​ 
المسيح عليه السلام يرد على رئيس الكهنه بانهم سيبصرون ايه وهى ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوه واتينا على سحاب السماء ....
هل حقق المسيح هذه النبؤه ....؟؟؟؟؟
ما قاله المسيح عليه السلام فى هذه النبؤه اعتبر تجديفا فهل ادعى انه الله كما افترى عليه اليهود ....؟؟؟
اذا المسيح لم يدعى انه الله كما افتروا عليه اليهود ولكنه قال هذه النبؤه ...والتى لم تتحقق حتى يومنا هذا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ ​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 يناير 2010)

الاخ الاقرب ، 

مرة اخرى ، لن ارد على اثباتات ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو انسان ،نحن نؤمن بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (اله كامل وانسان كامل ) وآيات اثبات الناسوت لا تنفي اللاهوت .

ولذلك سوف اقوم بالرد فقط على الجزئية الحاسمة للموضوع والتي لا زلت تتهرب منها .



الاقرب قال:


> وماذا يسمى السجود للشيطان هل هو للتحيه او التوقير ...انه سجود عباده (وان كان الذى يسجد للشيطان يعتقد انه مخلوق ) لكن السجود له عباده له وشركا بالله
> *بطرس رفض السجود لانه شعر انه لا يستحق هذا التقدير وهذا الاجلال لانه مثله وكرنيليوس لم يعتقد ان بطرس اله والقصه تدل على ذلك اذا كرنيليوس سجد له تعظيما وتبجيلا وليس تاليها...*​
> *اما قبول المسيح للسجو د فهو كان نبيا ورسول وكان السجود اجلالا وتحية.**وتقدير...*​


 
انت تكتب وتناقض نفسك ، فانت تعتبر السجود للشيطان هو سجود عبادة ،والسجود لغير الله سجود احترام وتقدير ، ولم تقدم لنا دليلا واحدا من الكتاب المقدس على تفسيرك الخاطيء ، بل قدمنا نحن ان السجود في العهد الجديد بحسب تقرير المسيح ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) فالسجود يكون فقط لله ، ولذلك رفضه البشر ورفضه الملائكة ، وقبله السيد المسيح فقط .


*ولهذا ، فانا اعطيك الفرصة لتأتي بتفسير مسيحي يوافق ما تكتبه بأن المسيح قبل السجود لانه نبي او رسول ، واذا لم تأتي بأي تفسير في خلال يومين سيتم حذف مداخلتك السابقة .*




وخلال هذه الفترة ، ساقدم الرد على تفسيرك لسجود كرنيليوس لبطرس 

اولا: لم اقل ان كرنيليوس اعتقد ان بطرس اله ، او ان بطرس اعتقد انه اله ، ولكن رفض بطرس السجود واضح الدلالة لانه رفض قائلا :

*(ولما دخل بطرس استقبله كرنيليوس وسجد واقعا على قدميه.26 فاقامه بطرس قائلا قم انا ايضا انسان.)*
*(اعمال 10: 25)*


*واضح ان بطرس يقول انا انسان ، فهو لا يرفض سجود الاحترام ، بل يرفض السجود بصفة عامة .*

*واذا كان المسيح يقبل السجود لانه نبي ورسول(كما تزعم) ،فلماذا يرفض الملاك السجود ؟؟*

سجود يوحنا للملاك الذي ظهر له في سفر الرؤيا ، مما استدعى الملاك ان يقول له انا عبد مثلك :

” فخررت امام رجليه لاسجد له. فقال لي انظر لا تفعل. انا عبد معك ومع اخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع. *اسجد للّه*. فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة “
(رؤيا 19 : 10)

“8 وانا يوحنا الذي كان ينظر ويسمع هذا.وحين سمعت ونظرت خررت لاسجد امام رجلي الملاك الذي كان يريني هذا.
9 فقال لي انظر لا تفعل. لاني عبد معك ومع اخوتك الانبياء والذين يحفظون اقوال هذا الكتاب.* اسجد للّه.*
( رؤيا 22 : 8 - 9)

*ولازلت اطلب منك ، حالة واحدة فقط في العهد الجديد تم تقديم السجود فيها لانسان او ملاك ، وقبلها ...*

*اعتقد انك لازلت ترد بتفسيراتك الخاصة ، وهذا شيء بالطبع غير مقبول ، فانت لست في موقف تفسير الانجيل لنا ، بل ان تنقل من تفسيراتنا المسيحية .*


*تقرير المسيح هو (للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) *
*وكل حالات السجود في العهد الجديد تقع تحت هذا القانون *


*ولهذا ،(اكرر)  فانا اعطيك الفرصة لتأتي بتفسير مسيحي يوافق ما تكتبه بأن المسيح قبل السجود لانه نبي او رسول ، واذا لم تأتي بأي تفسير في خلال يومين سيتم حذف مداخلتك السابقة .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يناير 2010)

> إنجيل يوحنا 6: 14​
> 
> 
> 
> *فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ **قَالُوا**: «**إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ **النَّبِيُّ **الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ**!»*​


*
انا موافق على المناقشة هنا 
هل انت موافق ؟؟

هذة الأية هى دليل عل ىالوهية المسيح وانت لا تعرف  تحب نبدأ فى مناقشتها ؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يناير 2010)

> وكلمة بالحقيقه تنفى ان يكون كلمة النبى على غير حقيقتها



*سؤال صغير : عن من صدر كلمة " بالحقيقة " وهل انت تأخذ بكلام الناس عن المسيح ام لا ؟؟*
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> *طيب انت عقلك اكبر منك مش على قدك ومستواك لا اعرفه ورد فى انجيل يوحنا *​
> 
> 
> إنجيل يوحنا 6: 14​
> ...


 
اكمل قراءة باقي الاصحاح 

قال المسيح :

*36 وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي، وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ.*
*37 كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ، وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا.*
*38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*39 وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.*
*40 لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».*

اليس هذا توضيحا كافيا انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، لهذا قال له توما (ربي والهي ) (يوحنا 20 : 28) وقال عنه يوحنا ( ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق ، ونحن في الحق ، في انبه يسوع المسيح ، هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية ) (1 يوحنا 5: 20)


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 38​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هذا هو النص في سياقه :

36 الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ بِالسَّلاَمِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.* هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ.* 
37 أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا. 
38 يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ. 
39 وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ بِكُلِّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. 
40 هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً 
41 لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
42 وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ *وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ دَيَّاناً لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ. *
43 لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا». 
44 فَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ.

هذا الكلام كله ، يتكلم عن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( انسان كامل واله كامل ) فكما ترى ان الصفات التي له (الدينونة وانه رب الكل ) لا تنطبق على انسان فقط .

واكرر ، انه اذا كنت تعتبر ان هذه الشواهد هي اثبات الناسوت ، فهي لا تنفي اللاهوت ، لان ايماننا ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( انسان كامل واله كامل ) .


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> إنجيل متى 26​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اولا : عندما قال رئيس الكهنة ، (قد جدّف ) ، فما معنى هذا الاتهام ؟
اذا كنت لا تعرف ، فمعناه ان المسيح ينسب الى نفسه اللاهوت .

لان سؤال رئيس الكهنة كان ( هل انت المسيح ابن الله ) ومعناها ببساطة ( هل انت المسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ؟؟

واجاب المسيح بالايجاب واعطاه التأكيدات على ذلك ، فتم تسجيل هذا كاعتراف على المسيح بانه ينسب الى نفسه اللاهوت ( تهمة التجديف التي عقوبتها القتل بحسب الشريعة اليهودية ) ولم تكن هذه هي المرة الاولى الذي ينسب السيد المسيح الى نفسه اللاهوت .

( فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ)
(يوحنا 5: 18)

(فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»)
(يوحنا 10: 31 - 33)

هذه هي التهمة الوحيدة التي كان اليهود يطلبون قتل المسيح بسببها ، وهي نفسها التي قدموه للمحاكمة الاخيرة ، ولذلك سأله رئيس الكهنة ( هل انت المسيح ابن الله ) ؟؟

اما كون النبؤة لم تتحق فهي لانها المقصود بها المجيء الثاني للمسيح ( للدينونة ) ونصلي لك ولكل مسلم ان يعرف الحقيقة الان ، ويقبل المسيح الرب والمخلص ، قبل ان يأتي موعد مجيئة للدينونة ، وعندها سيكون الوقت قد فات لزمان التوبة والندم والاعتراف .

وعموما ، شكرا على انك كتبت الدليل بخط يدك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يناير 2010)

> *طيب انت عقلك اكبر منك مش على قدك ومستواك لا اعرفه ورد فى انجيل يوحنا ​
> 
> 
> إنجيل يوحنا 6: 14
> ...



*يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون 
(تث  18 :  15)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يناير 2010)

*فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله *
*(يو 5 : 18)*​ 
*الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله *
*(في 2 : 6)*​


----------



## mawad (15 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله *
> *(في 2 : 6)*​




For in the image of God has God made man 

Genesis 9:6 New International Version

Genesis 9:6 King James Version​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

mawad قال:


> For in the image of God has God made man ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وهذا هو الفرق ، فالترجمة العربية قالت ان الانسان على صورة الله ، والمسيح هو صورة الله 
هذا لضعف اللغة العربية ولم تستطع استيعاب الاصل اليوناني 

فالاصل اليوناني ، تستطيع اللغة الانجليزية ( كما تفضلت استيعابه اكثر ) 

ولهذا فالنص المختص المسيح يقول 

Form of God 

والنص المختص بالانسان يقول 

Image of God

Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery *to be equal with God*
Php 2: 6


كما ترى ان الوحي المقدس في الرسالة الى اهل فيليبي يقول 
انه المسيح كونه being in the form of God ، فهذا التعبير يجعله معادلا مع الله *to be equal with God ،*​ 
الاصل اليوناني يوضح الكلمة اكثر ​ 
ὃς ἐν *μορφῇ* θεοῦ ὑπάρχων οὐχ ἁρπαγμὸν ἡγήσατο τὸ εἶναι ἴσα θεῷ ​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Phl&c=2&v=1&t=KJV#conc/6​ 

اما الترجمة اليونانية ( السبعينية ) لنص التكوين 9: 6 فيقول​ 
ὁ ἐκχέων αἷμα ἀνθρώπου ἀντὶ τοῦ αἵματος αὐτοῦ ἐκχυθήσεται ὅτι ἐν *εἰκόνι* θεοῦ ἐποίησα τὸν ἄνθρωπον 

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Gen&c=9&v=1&t=KJV#conc/6​ 
وشكرا لمداخلتك التي تؤكد معنى ان المسيح ( صورة الله المعادل لله ) والذي يختلف تماما عن ( صورة الانسان المخلوق على صورة الله ).​ 
مع تحياتي ​


----------



## الاقرب (15 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
استاذ نيو مان اشكرك على اتاحة الفرصه لى فى هذا الحوار .
واتمنى ان يكون الحوار غايته الوصول للحقيقه وليس الانتصار للمذهب فقط ​


> انت تكتب وتناقض نفسك ، فانت تعتبر السجود للشيطان هو سجود عبادة ،والسجود لغير الله سجود احترام وتقدير ، ولم تقدم لنا دليلا واحدا من الكتاب المقدس على تفسيرك الخاطيء ​


اكرر ماقلته سابقا انا لم اتعرض للنص بالتفسير فالنصوص واضحه ولا تحتاج تفسير ولكن نحاول توضيح المراد بها .​



> اولا: لم اقل ان كرنيليوس اعتقد ان بطرس اله ، او ان بطرس اعتقد انه اله ، ولكن رفض بطرس السجود واضح الدلالة لانه رفض قائلا ​


انا معك ان رفض بطرس لسجود كرنيليوس رفض لعموم السجود ولكن الذى يهمنى فى الموضوع هو لماذا سجد كرنيليوس لبطرس هذا هو بغيتنا .​

نه سجود احترام وتقدير ...هل كرنيليوس كان مبتدع فى هذا الامر ام كان امر متعارف عليه بين الناس ....كرنيليوس كان رجل يخشى الله ومؤمن ...اذا هو لم يبتدع ولكنه كان عرف بين الناس ....
فهل قبول المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا السلام دليلا قاطعا لا يقبل الشك على انه الله ...؟؟؟؟
رغم وجود هذا العرف ...؟؟؟؟


تعقيب الاشراف :
هل من الممكن ان تركز الان في موضوع السجود ؟؟؟
اذا قمت بالتشتيت لا تشتكي من الحذف .​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> انا معك ان رفض بطرس لسجود كرنيليوس رفض لعموم السجود ولكن الذى يهمنى فى الموضوع هو لماذا سجد كرنيليوس لبطرس هذا هو بغيتنا .​
> نه سجود احترام وتقدير ...هل كرنيليوس كان مبتدع فى هذا الامر ام كان امر متعارف عليه بين الناس ....كرنيليوس كان رجل يخشى الله ومؤمن ...اذا هو لم يبتدع ولكنه كان عرف بين الناس ....
> فهل قبول المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا السلام دليلا قاطعا لا يقبل الشك على انه الله ...؟؟؟؟
> رغم وجود هذا العرف ...؟؟؟؟​




لحظة واحدة ، انت تتكلم الان فيما لا تفق ، ولن اسميه كذبا وتدليسا ، بل سأسميه باسمه الحقيقي ( الجهل ) 

من هو كرنيليوس حتى تسميه ( مؤمنا ويخشى الله ) 

هل كرنيليوس يهوديا يعرف الناموس القائل ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ؟؟؟

اجابتك على هذا السؤال ستعرف بها اجابة السؤال الاساسي 

وهو ، لماذا رفض بطرس هذا السجود وقال لكرنيليوس (انا انسان مثلك ) ؟؟؟

اذا النقطة الاساسية والمحورية هنا هي ( لماذا رفض بطرس السجود وقبله المسيح ) .


----------



## عادل نسيم (15 يناير 2010)

*الي الأخ متحدى *
*هذا السؤال خبيث ورغم كل الأجابات التي ترد عليه الا أنك لن تقتنع بأى أجابة لأنك ليس علي أستعداد لتقبل الأجابة ... فليكن قلبك علي أستعداد أولاً قبل أن تسأل مثل هذا السؤال حينئذ ستشعر بالأجابة الصادقة داخل قلبك ... ربنا يسامحني *


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> هذه هى الايات من اين نعرف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فى الايه 36 هذا هو رب الكل تعود على الذى ارسل الكلمه الى بنى اسرائيل وهذا تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكرى
> الله أرسل الكلمة إبنه لبنى إسرائيل يبشر بأن السلام سيكون بيسوع المسيح لكل من يؤمن بيسوع المسيح. ​
> [/CENTER]


 
تم حذف المداخلة السابقة للاخ الاقرب ومنها هذا الاقتباس 
لتعمده الكذب على تفسير الكتاب المقدس .

النص من الكتاب المقدس يقول :

*(الكلمة التي ارسلها الى بني اسرائيل يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح.هذا هو رب الكل.)*
*(اعمال 10: 36)*

والنص واضح ان الاشارة في ( هذا هو رب الكل ) تعود على السيد يسوع المسيح ، فكلام القديس بطرس نفسه امام اليهود قال نفس الشيء .

*(فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل ان الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا ومسيحا)*
*(اعمال 2: 36)*

والكلام ايضا لنفس المفسر :
 
6.    هذا حدث بعد أن صعد المسيح للسماء وجلس عن يمين الآب.
هنا النتيجة الأخيرة، أن يسوع هو الرب والمسيا، وبهذا يوجه الإتهام لمن شارك فى صلب المسيح من السامعين. *جعل= *هذه عن الجسد 
 
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Acts/2


والاخ الاقرب ينقل نقلا مبتورا ، واذا لم يكن تعمد الكذب والتدليس ، فهو يصنف تحت الجهل وعدم العلم ،وكلاهما يجعلك غير مؤهلا للحوار في هذا الموضوع الكبير .

ويمكنك ان تعتبر هذا تحذيرا اخيرا ، واذا تكرر ، فلن اعتبره جهلا ،ولكن ساعتبره كذبا وتدليسا متعمدا ،


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يناير 2010)

> انا معك ان رفض بطرس لسجود كرنيليوس رفض لعموم السجود ولكن الذى يهمنى فى الموضوع هو لماذا سجد كرنيليوس لبطرس هذا هو بغيتنا .



*هل قبل بطرس السجود ام لا ؟؟
فيمكن ان يخطئ اى انسان لكن هل سمح له بطرس بالسجود ؟؟

اعتقد الأمر واضح !
*


> فهل قبول المسيح عليه وعلى نبينا السلام دليلا قاطعا لا يقبل الشك على انه الله ...؟؟؟؟



*نعم*

​


----------



## الاقرب (15 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لحظة واحدة ، انت تتكلم الان فيما لا تفق ، ولن اسميه كذبا وتدليسا ، بل سأسميه باسمه الحقيقي ( الجهل ) 
من هو كرنيليوس حتى تسميه ( مؤمنا ويخشى الله ) 
هل كرنيليوس يهوديا يعرف الناموس القائل ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) ؟؟؟
اجابتك على هذا السؤال ستعرف بها اجابة السؤال الاساسي 
وهو ، لماذا رفض بطرس هذا السجود وقال لكرنيليوس (انا انسان مثلك ) ؟؟؟
اذا النقطة الاساسية والمحورية هنا هي ( لماذا رفض بطرس السجود وقبله المسيح ) .
من هو كرنيليوس 
سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 22
فَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ قَائِدَ مِئَةٍ، رَجُلاً بَارًّا وَخَائِفَ اللهِ وَمَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةِ الْيَهُودِ، أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِمَلاَكٍ مُقَدَّسٍ أَنْ يَسْتَدْعِيَكَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَيَسْمَعَ مِنْكَ كَلاَمًا».7) سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 24
وَفِي الْغَدِ دَخَلُوا قَيْصَرِيَّةَ. وَأَمَّا كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ فَكَانَ يَنْتَظِرُهُمْ، وَقَدْ دَعَا أَنْسِبَاءَهُ وَأَصْدِقَاءَهُ الأَقْرَبِينَ.8) سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 25
وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ بُطْرُسُ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ وَسَجَدَ وَاقِعًا عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ.9) سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 30
فَقَالَ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ: «مُنْذُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ إِلَى هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ كُنْتُ صَائِمًا. وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي فِي بَيْتِي، وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَدْ وَقَفَ أَمَامِي بِلِبَاسٍ لاَمِعٍ...
هذا هو كرنيليوس ..انه بار وخائف لله واوحى اليه بملاك مقدس هل هذا غير مؤمن
فهل هذا الرجل ابتدع شيئا لم يكن موجود ....؟؟؟؟؟
بطرس رفض السجود وقبله المسيح والسجود كان امر معتاد باكثر من دليل ....
فهل هذا دليل قاطع على ان المسيح هو الله ....؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يبنى القين على شىء يقبل الشك ...؟؟؟؟


********
تعقيب الاشراف بعد حذف الشكوى
يوجد قسم للشكاوى


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

اجب على سؤالي باختصار 

كرنيليوس هل هو يهوديا ام أمميا ؟؟؟



الاقرب قال:


> هذا هو كرنيليوس ..انه بار وخائف لله واوحى اليه بملاك مقدس هل هذا غير مؤمن
> فهل هذا الرجل ابتدع شيئا لم يكن موجود ....؟؟؟؟؟
> بطرس رفض السجود وقبله المسيح والسجود كان امر معتاد باكثر من دليل ....
> فهل هذا دليل قاطع على ان المسيح هو الله ....؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل يبنى القين على شىء يقبل الشك ...؟؟؟؟


 
الاجابة على اسئلتك هي :
كل اليهود يعرفون الوصية ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) 
فهل كان كرنيليوس يهوديا يعرف الوصية ؟؟

اما عن قبول المسيح للسجود ورفض بطرس ( والملائكة ) فهذا اثبات ان المسيح هو المقصود بالسجود ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) .

*طلبت منك حادثة واحدة في العهد القديم تم تقديم فيها سجود لانسان وقبله (غير السيد المسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ، هذا هو الدليل المطلوب ولم تقدمه حتى الان .*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يناير 2010)

*وهل من العدل والمنطق انك تفرض ارائك الشخصبة بجهل *
*ام انك تحترم عقيدة الاخر وتناقش ايمانه من ايمانه*
*عذرا لعقلية المسلم *
*نيو مان كلامك فى منتهى الدقة ويتفق تماما مع الفكر الكتابى *
*عدم قدرة المسلم على الحوار المنطقى يجعله يهذى كلام طفولى *


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ الاقرب 

لكي نختصر الوقت في موضوع ان السجود للسيد المسيح وقبوله واستحسانه وعدم رفضه ، بل وطلبه ايضا ، يثبت لاهوته 

اجب عن سؤالين :

اولا : اذا كان هذا سجود الاحترام والتقدير ، فهل تم تقديم سجود احترام وتقدير لمحمد نبي الاسلام ؟؟ 

ثانيا : اذا كان هذا هو سجود احترام وتقدير ، هات حادثة واحدة في العهد الجديد تم تقديم فيها سجود ( من اي نوع ) لانسان او ملاك ، وتم قبوله بواسطة (الانسان او الملاك ) .

في انتظارك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يناير 2010)

> هذا هو كرنيليوس ..انه بار وخائف لله واوحى اليه بملاك مقدس هل هذا غير مؤمن


نعم غير مؤمن .. فهو لم يكن اصلا يهودى

الادلة :
1- كان قائد مئة .. يعنى رتبة فى عسكر الرومان المحتلين لليهود ...​

*(Acts 10:1) **وَكَانَ فِي قَيْصَرِيَّةَ رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ، قَائِدُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ الْكَتِيبَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى الإِيطَالِيَّةَ. *​

*(Acts 10:7) **فَلَمَّا انْطَلَقَ الْمَلاَكُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ، نَادَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ خُدَّامِهِ، وَعَسْكَرِيًّا تَقِيًّا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُلاَزِمُونَهُ، *​

*(Acts 10:22) **فَقَالُوا:«إِنَّ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ قَائِدَ مِئَةٍ، رَجُلاً بَارًّا وَخَائِفَ اللهِ وَمَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةِ الْيَهُودِ، أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِمَلاَكٍ مُقَدَّسٍ أَنْ يَسْتَدْعِيَكَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَيَسْمَعَ مِنْكَ كَلاَمًا». *​

2- شهادة بطرس نفسه .. فهو اشار بوضوح الى ان كرنيليوس اممى​

*(Acts 10:28) **فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ هُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى رَجُل يَهُودِيٍّ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِأَحَدٍ أَجْنَبِيٍّ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَرَانِي اللهُ أَنْ لاَ أَقُولَ عَنْ إِنْسَانٍ مَا إِنَّهُ دَنِسٌ أَوْ نَجِسٌ. *​

3- مخاصمة اليهود لبطرس .. لانه ذهب الى اممى ( عكس العرف السائد من اليهود بان لا يخالطوا الامم )​

*(Acts 11:2) **وَلَمَّا صَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، خَاصَمَهُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ، *​

*(Acts 11:3) **قَائِلِينَ:«إِنَّكَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى رِجَال ذَوِي غُلْفَةٍ وَأَكَلْتَ مَعَهُمْ». *
*خدت بالك من ذوى الغلفة .. هل تعرف يعنى ايه ؟؟؟*​ 
*( ما قاله الاستاذ نيومان )*​


> 4- كل اليهود يعرفون الوصية ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد )
> فهل كان كرنيليوس يهوديا يعرف الوصية ؟؟​


 

*المطلوب من الاقرب الان ..*
*1- لا تتكلم بما لا تفقه فيه .. ولا تجادل فيما تجهله ..*
*2- اعتراف بالخطأ .. ليس من اجل اى شئ .. لكن لكى تتعلم كيف تتكلم بالدليل*
*3- اجابة اسئلة استاذ نيومان فى الرد السابق*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2010)

> وَخَائِفَ اللهِ


 
انتا عارف اصلا مين خائفي الله دول god fearers

دول كانوا فئه من الامميين من اي جنس كانوا عرفوا الله عن طريق اليهود و حبوا عبادته لكن انتا عارف انه اليهود دين قومي ولا يقبلوا احد يتهود

فبيقولوا له امتنع عن الاصنام و ادعي ربنا بس و تبقي اسمك خائف الله لان اليهوديه دين خاص بينا

دي فئه اسمها خائفي الله


سلام و نعمه


----------

